# wird WoW langsam lächerlich?



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet. 
Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).

Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?

Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat).

Dazu dann dieses Sci-Fi-Addon BC... ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die Draenei, Orcs und sonstwer ursprünglich von ´nem andern Planeten stammen, und die Sache mit so´nem magischen Portal (zum reisen zwischen den Welten) ist irgendwo auch noch fantasytechnisch vertretbar, aber die Draenei haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!! Mit einem sind´se auch noch abgestürzt und leben nu mit der restlichen Bande zusammen. 
Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen??? Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard es etwas übertrieben und WoW langsam in lächerliche Bahnen gelenkt. Aber sie wollen den Spielern ja immer wieder lustige und "coole" Neuigkeiten präsentieren. :-/


----------



## Amoniusi (29. Februar 2008)

Du nimmst mir das Worte aus dem Munde!!


(ERSTER!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doctaa (29. Februar 2008)

WoW war schon immer übertrieben - allein schon abzulesen am Design von beispielsweise Schultern oder überdimensionierten 2-Händern, die man locker in einer Hand trägt. Das is auch beabsichtigt. Mit Mittelalter hat das Ganze eh nix zu tun.


----------



## Tryhorn (29. Februar 2008)

WoW ist eine Fantasy Welt.
Also ist nicht zwingend notwendig sich auf ein "Genre" zu beschränken. Für viele mag das vielleicht absurd erscheinen, aber es ist nunmal eine fiktive und keine echte Welt..somit gelten auch die echten (zeitlichen) Grenzen nicht.

Is halt Geschmackssache und mich hats nie wirklich gestört   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (29. Februar 2008)

und so manche ingis porten sich schon durch die weltgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (29. Februar 2008)

Jo eine klare Linie wäre mal was.. aber in WoW wird alles so zusammengemixt das man eh net weiss was es darstellen soll.. Einerseits schau ich mir Sturmwind an und denk mir ja.. das passt..

dann fliegt man im Nethersturm rum und sieht überall nurnoch Leute mit blink hier blink da , Riesenschwerter mit BLitzeffekte usw und denkt sich.. hier passt garnichts...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (29. Februar 2008)

auch zum klassik - mittelalter - wow hätten dann so dinge nicht gepasst wie...
teleporter (die ings bauen können, nicht magische)
schusswaffen

aber egal, an sich müsste ich dir recht geben - aber die Welt von Warcraft war schon immer zwar mittelalter-ähnlich, aber dennoch immer etwas eigenes, schwierig einer epoche der echten welt zuzuordnen.
allerdings hab ich das auch nie vermisst, denn orks, nachtelfen und gnome kommen im mittelalter auch nicht vor. im "echten" meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikaru (29. Februar 2008)

Dan geh ein anderes Spiel spielen wenn es dir nicht gefällt....
Ich persöhnlich habe nichts gegen die neuen Gegenstände aus BC...sehen doch gut aus und man 
kann eine gute Figur damit machen....
und Hubschrauber gab es auch schon in WC3....und die Tiefenbahn ist Gnomischen Ursprungs 
die ja sowieso immer krasse dinge erfunden haben....sag du mir nicht auch noch das dich dieser Panzer
aus WC3 stört....auch gnomisch....genau wie die Ingeneurkunst....

ich denke das die den BC nicht gefallen hat in Wotlk auf ihre Kosten kommen...

mfg


----------



## DRACONICUM (29. Februar 2008)

seit wann sind den alle Kinofilme und Fernsehfolgen logisch?
Selbst Bücher sind nicht immer in sich konsestent.

Außerdem, eh es ist ein Spiel.


----------



## Tiameth (29. Februar 2008)

WoW ist halt nicht an die reale Welt angelehnt, sondern ein eigenes Universum.
Kurz und bündig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher sehe ich in Raktenmounts auch kein Problem.


----------



## Struppistrap (29. Februar 2008)

Es stimmt zwar einiges, was du sagst, allerdings finde ich, dass sich WoW nicht zeitlich einordnen lässt oder ließ. Es ist ein ganz eigner Komplex und hat nichts mit realität zu tun, was ich auch ganz gut finde. zu viel realität würde das Spiel zerstören. Einige Neuerungen sind ziemlich übertrieben, das stimmt, die meisten jedoch sind spaßig und sollen auch nirgendwo eingeordnet werden, sie sind halt da. Dass sich das mit einer solchen Vermischung zwischen alt und neu äußert, liegt auch an den Rassen, die mehr oder weniger Vortschrittlich dargestellt werden. Und wer würde nicht gern auf einer Rakete fliegen wollen?^^


----------



## QB1989 (29. Februar 2008)

naja sowas nennt man einfach -> fantasy
wow hat keine festgelegte zeitlinie in meinen augen ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist ist ansichtssache...
in meinen augen hätten es net unbedingt raumschiffe sein müssen...
sie hätten sich auch mit einem portal fehl porten könne oda sowas in der art..


----------



## Taylaamagan (29. Februar 2008)

Und das die Dämonen und co mal eben ein paar Tausend Jahre alt sind stört ja auch keinen oder?


----------



## Nuscha (29. Februar 2008)

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Das Vorbild ist Warcraft. Und wer das mal gespielt hat weiss um diese Flugschrauber und vieles andere.


----------



## supiflo (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es persönlich auch nicht so toll, die Richtung, in die WoW momemtan geht, vor allem mit dem Netherzeuch. Aber es ist in sich stimmig und mit einer Geschichte begründet, die nur leider ein großer Teil der Spieler ignoriert (wie auch Questtexte) oder für unlogisch erklärt, weil sie kein Voranschreiten der Geschichte dulden und am liebsten ewig bei WC3 hängen bleiben würden.

In Nordend soll es wieder weniger futuristisch anmuten, Rüstungen werden schmutzig statt funkelnd, die Landschaften sind durch schroffe Felsen und Wälder statt pink leuchtende Manaenergieröhren gezeichnet.


----------



## Seryma (29. Februar 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Und das die Dämonen und co mal eben ein paar Tausend Jahre alt sind stört ja auch keinen oder?



es ist ja auch fantasy, ich fände es auch deutlich besser ohne moderne sachen.... eben richtig mittelalterlich!

sturmwind und orgrimmar sehen ja auch aus wie uralte festungen.... und es würde auch ohne den ganzen modernen mist funzen.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VOTE FOR MITTELALTER!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (29. Februar 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Und das die Dämonen und co mal eben ein paar Tausend Jahre alt sind stört ja auch keinen oder?



und dranei die sind auch sau alt...

ich fände ses lustig wenn nach 100 spiel tagen der char stirbt da menschen nur 100 jahre so max. alt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dranei darf man dann 1000 jahre spielen _D

und bitte ned flamen..ich weizz es gibt leute die werden 120, is aba ned normal!!


----------



## EliteOrk (29. Februar 2008)

Scifi>Fantasy/Mittelalter
WoW>TR
---->gut so

Meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

also ich finde das aber echt auch laecherlich
da toetet man zu fuenft nen mob und JEDER kann den Kopf looten
dabei hatte der vorher nur einen
sowas von unrealistisch
wo kommen die anderen vier her
/ironie off

hat WoW jemals den anspruch gehabt ernst zu sein????
dann hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Saramir (29. Februar 2008)

Mal allgemein was:
Das spiel ist nicht in irgend eine Kategorie zu stopfen wie Mittelalter oder ähnliches.
Das ist ein FANTASY-Spiel. Fantasy ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff und kann sehr weit abgewandelt werden. Zum Beispiel ist ein Teil dieses Genre Sci-Fi.
Fantasy an sich benutzt oft das Mittelatler als eine Art Vorlage und ist trotzdem im weitesten Sinne FIKTIV!
Also ist dieser "Technik-Krampf" nen bisschen überzogen vom TE hier dargestellt. 
Klar ist ein Rakete-Flugmount (ich bezweifel das es wirklich irgend wann mal rauskommen wird) schon albern, aber die Ingi-Helikopter sind garnicht so unrealistich.
Der erste Helikopter wurde von da Vinci (jeder sollte wissen, wann er ungefähr gelebt hat) theoretisch entworfen und ist alles andere als unrealistich gewesen.

Technik war damals kein seltener Begriff, aber die meisten Dinge wurden als häresie angesehen und alle Dinge dazu wurden vernichtet. Deswegen kann man nicht einmal 100%ig sagen, was es damals schon gab und was nicht.

Kleiner Geschichts-Exkurs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

selbstverständlich hast du Recht was deine Kritik an der Glaubwürdigkeit des Genres betrifft.
Aber das gab es auch schon früher.
Nehme mal Startrek. Klingonen sind aus Tradition her ein Kriegervolk und bewahrt sich diese Traditionen seit je her. Sie greifen lieber in einem Kampf zur Klinge als zu einem Phaser.

Ich will nun Science Fiction nicht mit dem Fantasygenre von WoW vergleichen aber auch die Draenei, so Fortschrittlich sie sein mögen, halten an alten Traditionen fest.
Sie sind mit Raumschiffen abgeschmiert. Ich stelle mir da eher die Frage, warum sie das Teil nicht wieder flott machen und verduften. Vermutlich, weil sie es nicht können. Fortschrittliche Waffen jeglicher Art bedeuten in einem System immer ein Ungleichgewicht und auch ich würde eher auf diese Waffen verzichten ehe ich Orks, Untote, Kühe, Elfen, Menschen dazu bringe mit Zwergen und Gnomen zu werfen.

Wir sind uns sicherlich einig, dass WoW langsam aber sicher ein bisschen vom Thema abdriftet aber mal ehrlich; ist das wirklich so schlimm? Jedes Spiel entwickelt sich und wenn wir gerade diese Ingenieursflugkisten betrachten, so gab es in WC3 (1 und 2 hab ich nicht gespielt) auch schon Gyrochopter, Zeppeline und andere Entwicklungen. 
Auch WoW entwickelt sich. Zugegeben: schneller als es das sollte, aber man kann ein Spiel auch nicht dauerhaft interessant gestalten wenn es keine Neuerungen gibt, die die Leute in ihren Bann ziehen.

In diesem Sinne
Gruß Crecientè - Kargath - Priester


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



wenn man sich über so was gedanken macht .... hat man echt zuviel zeit ...


btt: nur wiel ein volk fortgeschritten ist muss es doch keine quanten waffen besitzen is doch lächerlich nicht jedes volk ist kriegerisch veranlagt


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Februar 2008)

Was hat WoW mit Mittelalter zu tun? Das ist ein Fantasyspiel!


----------



## Fruchtgummi (29. Februar 2008)

Teilweise hast du recht, teilweise auch nicht. Wenn du WC3 gespielt hast, wirst du merken das es auch da schon Zeppeline von den Goblins gab die auch nicht unbedingt da reingepasst haben. genausowenig die futuristischen Schiffe aus TFT. Beam-Automaten gibts ja schon in jeder Goblin "Stadt". Wenn du Horde spielst bekommst auch nen Transponder der dich direkt nach Gnome reinportet... also hat dieses auch nicht wirklich was mit einer mittelalterlichen Welt zu tun.
Ich sehe WoW daher manchmal als eine Art Verarsche gegenüber anderen MMOs die teilweise auch gelungenen Witz in eine mittelalterliche Spielwelt bringen.

Ausserdem gibts ja schon Raketen, wenn ich mir den Rocketbot anschaue oder den Raketenwerfer vom Ingi.

Mal sehen obs mit WotLK dann die ersten Strahlenkanonen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (29. Februar 2008)

Ich gebe zu, langsam wird es doch etwas zu bunt in WoW. Aber du musst bedenken das WoW keinsten falls mit unserer Welt zu vergleichen ist. Es ist eine Fantasywelt und dementsprechen ist sie auf keiner Zeitlinie festzusetzen. Nur weil SW eine Burg ist oder weil Ogrimma eine Festung zuseien scheint heißt es nicht das die ganze Welt au f dem mittelalter basiert. Und was die Raumschiffe betrifft kann ich nur sagen: Hast du keine Fantasy? Stell dir einfach vor diese Dinger sind nix anderes als durch Magie zum schweben/fliegen gebrachte Steine. Wenn du dir schon mal den aufbau der Schiffe angesehen hättest wäre dir aufgefallen das sie keines Wegs ähnlichkeit mit Raumschiffen aus unserer Zeit haben. 

Was lernen wir daraus? WoW basiert auf einer eigenen Geschichte und ich eine eigene Fantasywelt. Sie ist nicht mit unserer zu vergleichen und richtet sich auch nicht nach unseren Zeiten(wie z.B. Mittelalter oder Steinzeit).


----------



## FERT (29. Februar 2008)

naja, nach nem tot rennen auch einige zum geisterheiler aber beschweren sich wenn keal'thas wieder in ner anderen ini lebt
das ist FANTASY ! :ß


----------



## Dentus (29. Februar 2008)

WoW und Lore.....WoW un Rollenspiel.....war niemals...und wird niemals werden.

Blizzard kümmert sich um Endgame, Kundenbindung etc......Rollenspiel war noch nie wichtig. Wer RP und Geschichte will, muss ein anderes Spiel spielen.


----------



## Taylaamagan (29. Februar 2008)

Ich töte Freitags alles was sich bewegt in Kara. Und wenn ich Mittwoch nochmal rein geh, um mir vll eins der tausende Bücher zu leihen^^, stehen alle Leute wieder da. Sehr realistisch^^

Oder warum rennt Gruuls Sohn in Nagrand immer im Kreis? hat der Schlagseite oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit wem wurde er gezeugt?

man könnte so stundenlang weiter machen. Es ist ein eigenes Universum das mit uns, und unserem Zeitalter nichts zu tun hat.
Cowboys sind auch mit dem Zug gefahren^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Februar 2008)

Mir scheint, als wäre der TE ein Ally, sonst würde er die Quest kennen, mit deren Belohnung man sich am Ende von einem goblischen Transponder nach Gnomeregan teleportieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (29. Februar 2008)

Joa wow hats ein bischen übertrieben mit bc^^ Aber Wotlk wird das wohl wieder gut machen


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Mir ist schon klar, das Fantasy vieles einfasst und noch viel mehr zuläßt, aber ich finds irgendwie störend, daß man hier EXTREME vermischt. 
Leicht übertrieben sag ich mal kommts mir manchmal vor, als würden "Herr der Ringe" und "Star Wars" zusammentreffen. Was ich sagen will ist, daß diese beiden Dinge (für meinen Geschmack) nicht wirklich gut zusammenpassen und so viele Logiklöcher bleiben.
Wenn ich´n Raumschif bauen kann, dann leg ich meine Feinde sicher nicht mit Schwertern um!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rydal (29. Februar 2008)

Ganz einfach : WoW isn fantasy game im comic style ... wenn du lieber spiele spielst die im Mittelalter style sind hol dir guild wars oder hdro...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (29. Februar 2008)

> Mir scheint, als wäre der TE ein Ally, sonst würde er die Quest kennen, mit deren Belohnung man sich am Ende von einem goblischen Transponder nach Gnomeregan teleportieren kann.


Ich wollts grad sagen, denn: 



> Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?


Nein, er heisst Scooty.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (29. Februar 2008)

Find das alles quatsch was ihr erzählt WoW ist ein "Fantasy Spiel"
Aber wenn ihr das mal vergleichen wollt die ingi Helis sehen ja wohl nicht so aus wie unsere oda sondern eher wie die ersten Fluggerätversuche und Raketen? Raketen gabs schon eeeewig erinner nur an China
Na egal die nächsten komm hetzt wieder mit Ja damit konnte man nich fliegen es ist nunmal ein "Fantasy Spiel" das habt ihr vorher gewusst wenns im Mittelalter spielt und realistisch sien soll gibs keine:
Zwerge Nachtelfen Drenai Orks Trolle Tauren Blutelfen Untote Portale Verzauberungen Magier Paladine Hexenmeister ... könnte man noch Stundenlang so weiter fürn!
Oda meinste es gibt einhandschwerter die so groß sind das es 2 Hand sein könnten oda so leuchten als stecke ein Kraftwerk drin solange es nicht "Modern" aussieht ist es in ordnung und der Heli vom Ingi sieht nicht Modern aus!


----------



## Elementaros (29. Februar 2008)

Nunja sie es so zu den Erfindungen mit Der Rakete sind sicher die Gnome zuständig ich mein sie haben Gnomeregan erbaut schau dir dort den krempel an mit den Robotoren

Dazu kommt noch das sich die Menschheit auch nicht ewig im Mittelalter geblieben ist sondern dann auch in die renaissance gekommen und ich finde das an sich eigentlich auch noch ne Gute idee mit den bahnhöfen fänds auf jeden fall gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wow ist nunmal kein ernstes spiel man muss den spaß hinterdem Spiel sehen ^^


----------



## firose (29. Februar 2008)

und ich will mal nur zu den "leuchtenden" waffen was sagen:

die leuchten nich durch technik oder so sondern durch MAGIE und an der hat ja auch keiner was auszusetzten im game oder`?
und magie grhört zu wow wie rüstungen zum mittelalter


----------



## Speckknoedel (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich hatte nix gegen BC, das ist ja alles in der Geschichte von WOW erklärt usw. Sicher sind die Gebiete von BC nicht so wie in der alten Welt, aber das wäre ja auch irgendwie langweilig. Auf die Tiefenbahn und Teleporter sowie die diversen Flugmaschinen stören mich nicht, denn die geibt schon seit Warcraft 1 oder 2.

Ich finde aber auch, dass neuerings einige Gegenstände hinzugepatcht werden oder per TCG-Lootkarten hinzukommen, die echt unpassend sind. Am meisten stören mich da das Raketenmount und der Halloweenbesen. Wie der Threadstarter schon sagt wirken diese Dinge sehr unpassend und anachronistisch; irgendwie ins Spiel hineingeflick (gepatcht eben). Ich finde solche Dinge haben in WOW nix zu suchen und stören die Atmosphäre ziemlich. Daher bin ich dafür, dass Blizz in Sachen Bonusgegenstände usw mal den Ball flach hält und sich nicht mehr zu immer neueren, abgefahreneren Gegenstände hinreißen lässt. Man kann die Spieler auch mit passenden Dingen bei Laune halten, wie z.B. dem Netherdrachen. Der ist auch cool und passt zur Geschichte.

Grüße, Speckknoedel

P.S. Falls es das nicht schon gibt sollte man so einen Thread mal im offiziellen Forum starten, denn da ließt Blizz ja auch mit.

Edit: Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen: So wie ich das sehe regt sich der Threadstarter nicht über mangelnden Realismus auf, sondern darüber, dass in letzter Zeit viele Sci-Fi-Dinge in einer Fantasy-welt erscheinen.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Februar 2008)

spiel einfach nicht mehr.....


dann stört es dich auch nicht.....


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist aber vermutlich genau dass, was Blizz so erfolgreich macht.
Die tausend kleinen humorvollen  Anspielungen und Gimmicks und die in einen ernsthaften Rollenspiel aber auch gar nichts zu suchen haben.
Der echte Rollenspieler wird sich entweder abwenden oder es mit Murren ertragen, Spieler die an dem Rollenspielkonzept weniger interessiert sind (ich z.B.) freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch über Raketenhühner, Wolpertingerpets, Sonnenschirme mit Klappsessel oder mechanische Jetis)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...




Omg, O.o DAS NENNT MAN MODERNISIERUNG!!!! WoW BEGANG im Mittelalter, doch wir bleiben nicht ewig darin -.- das können wir auch nicht, denn dafür müsste man die zeit anhalten. Das Spielprinzip ist an Realität gebunden --> eben, Modernisierung, bezieht sich aber im Mittelalter^^ heisst aber nicht, wir bleiben für immer auch dort. Damit musst/müssen du/wir dich/uns abfinden bzw. einverstanden sein!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du kannst es akzeptieren oder nicht. Deine Sache^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (29. Februar 2008)

im "alten" WoW gab es auch schon panzer...gnome *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (29. Februar 2008)

also ich hab mir zwar erst ein paar kommentare durchgelesen aber finde einiger haben keien Ahnugn von Warcraft. Wer mal Warcraft 3Gespielt hat wird feststellen das das Schart von Arthas (als er dann Frostmourn hatte) auch leuchtete. Die Zwerge hatten auch Gürokopter und Dampfpanzer ect. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist es ein Fantasy Spiel. Oder Gabs im Mittelalter Untote? Oder Bäume die Lebten? ich glaube wohl eher kaum. Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wollt ob WoW net nah ner linie geht dann spielt mal Warcraft 3 oder auch mal 2. 
danke fürs Lesen redtim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speckknoedel (29. Februar 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Omg, O.o DAS NENNT MAN MODERNISIERUNG!!!! WoW BEGANG im Mittelalter, doch wir bleiben nicht ewig darin -.- das können wir auch nicht, denn dafür müsste man die zeit anhalten. Das Spielprinzip ist an Realität gebunden --> eben, Modernisierung, bezieht sich aber im Mittelalter^^ heisst aber nicht, wir bleiben für immer auch dort. Damit musst/müssen du/wir dich/uns abfinden bzw. einverstanden sein!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das so wäre hätten sie im letzten Film von Herr der Ringe auch mit Laserkanonen die Olifanten gegrillt. Damit kanns du doch nicht argumentieren!
Und die ganzen Kommentare die in etwa lauten: "Wenns dir nicht gefällt spiel was anderes!" kann man sich auch sparen. Denn wow WAR ja mal stimmig und alles hatte seinen Sinn => gefiel. Wenn das jetzt alles mit besonders "witzigen" Gegenständen verschlimmbessert wird ist das zwar schade, aber kein Grund auf zu hören, denn der eigentliche Kern des Spiels macht ja immernoch Spaß, es nerven halt nur ein paar Dinge. Du hörst ja auch nicht auf Auto zu fahren, nur weils einen kleinen Kratzer bekommen hat, oder?


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Speckknoedel schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen: So wie ich das sehe regt sich der Threadstarter nicht über mangelnden Realismus auf, sondern darüber, dass in letzter Zeit viele Sci-Fi-Dinge in einer Fantasy-welt erscheinen.


Wenigstens Einer der erkannt hat, was mich so stört   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Fantasy nix mit Realismus zu tun hat weiß ich, aber alles sollte doch in gewissen Grenzen bleiben. Und Sci-Fi ist für mich jenseits der Fantasy-Grenzen, in denen WoW mal gestartet ist.

Und nein, ich kenne die alten Warcraft-Games nicht. von daher isses mir neu, daß die Gnome da schon so technisch waren... trotzdem find ich es nur bedingt passend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (29. Februar 2008)

Du kannst ein Spiel nicht mit der Realität vergleichen. Das kommt nicht gut, kam noch nie gut.
Das es Teleporter und so gibt is doch völlig okey. a) its just a game b) ist fantasy.

Zudem.. Es gibt die tolle aussage: Ich weiss nicht, mit welchen Waffen man im nächsten Weltkrieg kämpfen wird. Doch eines ist sicher: Danach werden Kriege wieder mit Bogen, Schwert und Schild ausgetragen.

Also: Wenn Du, wie Du so schön die draenei als Beispiel nimmst, mit einem Raumschiff auf einem Planeten fernab Deiner Zivilisation abstürzen würdest, auf welchem man so moderne Dinge wie Raumschiffe und dergleichen nicht kennt. Was ist dann so falsch daran wieder zu Schwert etc zu greifen?

Du könntest grad sogut noch bemängeln, dass man sich keine Intelligenz von wem andern geben lassen kann ^^

Doch in einem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu:
Raketenmounts finde auch ich im WoW fehlplatziert. Und das gnome die verrücktesten ideen haben wissen wa ja ^^ von daher: Helikopter = ok ^^


----------



## Speckknoedel (29. Februar 2008)

Zu den Draenei-Raumschiffen: Persönlich find ich das zwar auch eher doof, aber wer sagt denn dass das ein Raumschiff immer technischer Natur ist. Es könnte doch genauso gut möglich sein, dass es mit magischer Energie betrieben wird. Ich bin nicht sooo arg vertraut mit der Hintergrundgeschichte von WOW und schon garnicht mit der der Taurenschlümpfe (Draenei) also nicht hauen, wenn irgendwo steht, dass sie einen Warpantrieb oder ähnlkiches haben (Die Raumschiffe, nicht die Draenei)


----------



## Zadock (29. Februar 2008)

Ich find WoW im goßen und ganzen eigentlich in Ordnung, so wie es von der Stimmung her ist.
Sicher sind einige Sachen übertrieben, wenn ich mir z.B. einige Schwerter etc anschaue, denke ich 
Blizzard hat etwas zuviel bei irgendwelchen fernöstlichen Prügelspielen abgeschaut.
Auch könnte man ruhig einige Effekte etwas grafisch abschwächen, Windzorn z.B. oder dem Spieler zumindest die Möglichkeit geben die runterzuregeln....geht ja in den aktuellen Einstellungen nicht wirklich.

Aber ansonsten...Raketenflugmounts in WoW, wieso nicht ?
Passt doch zum Stil von Warcraft.
Bedenklich wäre sowas nur, wenn man das in Spielen wie DAoC oder so einführen würde.
Dann würde ich die Entwickler auch mal fragen was sie für ein Kraut geraucht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (29. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal zu den Gyrokoptern: Die gehören zur Story dazu falls du mal WC3 gezokt hast.
Racketen: Naja wofür gibt´s Gyrokopter.
Tiefenbahn: Gab es AUCH SCHON IMMER in WoW.
Draenei&Orcs: War auch schon in der Story das die aus ner andren welt kommen und dass die Draenei ein Raumschiff hatten auch. Außerdem ist es ja so das aus dem Material des Raumschiffs eine Strahlung ausgeht die gefährlich ist deshalb haben die auch keine laserwaffen und so.

Es regt mich echt auf nur weil blizzard mehr Material aus den Büchern bzw den alten spielen reinbringt alle wieder rummotzen müssen! ihr müsst euch damit abfinden bis ihr aufhört oder die server abgeschaltet werden!!!

PS: Warcraft war schon immer was mit fantasy etc.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Hmm... ich frag mich, ob manche hier es auch cooler gefunden hätten, wenn in den Schlachten bei "HdR" irgendwann Darth Vader auf ´nem Panzer durch Bild gerollt wäre und alle niedergewalzt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht erwarte ich wohl zuviel "etwas mehr Realismus" in solchen Games. Aber wenns weltweit von was weiß ich wievielen Millionen Kindern gezockt wird, muß man sich wohl auch mit ´ner Menge quatsch abfinden... jaja, oder es einfach lassen.


----------



## Orodben (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde WoW von der Story her eigentlich nice, und selbst in dem ersten Buch wird der Protagonist mit einem Goblin-Zeppelin durch die Gegend manövriert. Das es Ingi's gibt, finde ich cool, hauptsache es knallt, raucht und scheppert. :-D

Alchimisten haben im Mittelalter schon recht ansehnliche Explosionen verursacht, einige kluge Köpfe haben auch etwas nützliches erfunden.

Aber die Rakete? Aus rein praktischen Gründen: Wie will man das Ding steuern? Die fliegt so lange geradeaus, bis sie einschlägt! 

Ich wünsch mir immer, das Sachen "erklärbar" bleiben, wenn auch mit Magie. 
Der Heli ist das, ein Portal auch, ein Teleporter - naja theoretisch funktioniert das ja, praktisch tut sich die Wissenschaft heute noch schwer, das "Beamen" zu realisieren.

Die Scherbenwelt ist mir persönlich etwas zu futuristisch, zu unrealistisch. Warum bewegen sich die Splitter des zerissenen Planeten nicht auseinander? Wie kann man im Raum (Eine Atmosphäre wird ja eher nicht mehr vorhanden sein) ohne Sauerstoff atmen? Die Ingi's hätten da schon eine Lösung gefunden. :-P

Ich freue mich, mit WotLk wieder zurück in die Welt der klassischen Bücher zurückzukehren. Und ich mag den Mittelalter-Touch lieber als den Sci-Fi-Touch.


----------



## D3L1GHT (29. Februar 2008)

> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Du scheinst ja mal gar keine Ahnung zu haben, denn wenn man WC3 (oder 2 oder 1) gespielt hat, oder die Bücher gelesen hat, weiß man, dass das alles zu der WarCraft historie gehört.

Außerdem haben die Draenei zwar Raumschiffe (eigentlich "hatten"), aber diese haben die Naaru geschaffen.


----------



## Xidoni (29. Februar 2008)

OK!! Blizzard übertreibt in einigen GEbieten doch auch schon echt arg. Aber seit anfang an ginbts die Zeppeline Auf Hordenseite Die gab es im Mittelalter auch nicht, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann gabs sowas schon zu Warcraft 2 Zeiten.

Und mit dem Scotty Beam me up, das hatten wir auch schon und ich Sprech jetzt nicht über die Teleporter der Ings oder den Portalen der Magier. Alte Allianz Hasen die, ich glaub Patsch 1.3 oder 1.4 schon dabei waren wissen wovon ich jetzt sprechen werde.

Da Gab es In Menethil auf dem Steg ein Kapitän (Namen weis ich nicht Mehr) Den muste man ansprechen: "Bringt mich nach Auberdine", und Schwup ohne Schiffanimation war man in Auberdine auf dem Steg, Damals gab es keine wartezeiten Auf Schiff oder "Mist das Schiff is mir vor der Nase weggefahren". Genau so stand da einer auf dem Steg nach Theramore und natürlich stand auch so ein Beam-me-up-NPC in Theramore in Ratchet und natürlich auch in Booty Bay.

WoW ist non Mal ein Fantasy Spiel, Blizzard gibt sich ja schon mühe bei aller Technik zu sagen wie könnte Ein Zeppelin Aussehen wenn es ein Goblin gebaut hätte der auf einem Mittelalterlichen stand ist, oder wie würde dann ein Hubschrauber aussehen, und ich finde da haben sie es Fantasiy Mässig doch schon recht Ordentlich gelöst. 

Und im moment find ich hält es sich noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Visi0n (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hmm... ich frag mich, ob manche hier es auch cooler gefunden hätten, wenn in den Schlachten bei "HdR" irgendwann Darth Vader auf ´nem Panzer durch Bild gerollt wäre und alle niedergewalzt hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also manchmal frag ich mich schon .. ob die leute hier immer ihre sexuelle frustration auslassen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deine argumentation is totaler schwachsinn (sry für meine ehrlichkeit)

du kannst nicht warcraft mit hdr vergleichen .. nana

und btw. spiel erstmal die warcraft reihe an .. 

ich wunder mich echt langsam wo des hinführt 

jeder redet immer ohne sich zu informieren etc.

mfg flo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...


WoW = Fantasy World da is nix mit Relity da is alles erfunden oder hast du schon ma en Tauren, Orc, Draenei oda UD durch (beispielsweise) Hamburg spazieren sehen???
es gibt dinge die man nicht logisch angehen kann und WoW gehört ganz klar dazu^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (29. Februar 2008)

da kann ich dir nur völlig recht geben.
am meisten hat mich der blöde hubschrauber gestört. überhaupt gehört diese ganze gnomen ingenieurs-geschichte gestrichen. die raumschiffe von den draenei müssten auch nicht sein.

aber das ist eben keine klassische fantasywelt, das ist warcraft.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> also manchmal frag ich mich schon .. ob die leute hier immer ihre sexuelle frustration auslassen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub, Du hast da was mißverstanden... WoW erregt mich in keinster Weise und mir gehts  bestens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> deine argumentation is totaler schwachsinn (sry für meine ehrlichkeit)
> du kannst nicht warcraft mit hdr vergleichen .. nana


Ich vergleiche WoW nicht direkt mit HdR, ich wollte durch...


> Hmm... ich frag mich, ob manche hier es auch cooler gefunden hätten, wenn in den Schlachten bei "HdR" irgendwann Darth Vader auf ´nem Panzer durch Bild gerollt wäre und alle niedergewalzt hätte


...nur mal einigen ein etwas unpassendes Bild ins Hirn rufen, vielleicht verstehen dann einige eher, worum´s mir hier geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (29. Februar 2008)

Saramir schrieb:


> Mal allgemein was:
> Das spiel ist nicht in irgend eine Kategorie zu stopfen wie Mittelalter oder ähnliches.
> Das ist ein FANTASY-Spiel. Fantasy ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff und kann sehr weit abgewandelt werden. Zum Beispiel ist ein Teil dieses Genre Sci-Fi.
> Fantasy an sich benutzt oft das Mittelatler als eine Art Vorlage und ist trotzdem im weitesten Sinne FIKTIV!
> ...


sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und nochwas, ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass die im mittelalter frostnoven und blutsauger hatten


----------



## Zachrid (29. Februar 2008)

1) Fantasy hat nichts mit dem Mittelalter zu tun. NICHTS. Sich auf das Mittelalter zu berufen ist von daher ... uhm... Taurenmist.

2) Warcraft und im Speziellen WoW waren schon immer Steampunk und niemals klassisches Fantasy.

3) Mit BC wurde nur ein weiterer Bereich der 'Schwert und Magie'-Fantasy abgedeckt den es schon in AD&D mit dem 'Spelljammer-Setting' gab. In anderen Worten: Die Welt auf der man sich befindet, ist ein Planet in einem Universum ähnlich unserem und man kann genau so gut mit magischen bzw. technomagischen Raumschiffen zwischen den Welten reisen.

Lächerlich ist es nur wenn man ein klassisches DSA-artiges Setting erwartet.


----------



## Visi0n (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Du hast da was mißverstanden... WoW erregt mich in keinster Weise und mir gehts  bestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja da hab ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. war ja nicht wirklich auf dich bezogen 

irgendwo versteh ich deinen sachverhalt auch .. aber bitte wenn du die wc reihe mal gespielt hättest wäre der thread überflüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und übrigens sollte auch wow dich nicht erregen ... sondern eher deine frau/freundin/freund/mann  .. hoffe du weißt was ich damit meine ;>


----------



## Zoliya (29. Februar 2008)

> aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird.



Raketen-Flugmount??? Hab ich was verpasst? Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Shênya (29. Februar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du vergisst die Vampire aus dem mittelalterlichen Transsilvanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Zoliya schrieb:


> Raketen-Flugmount??? Hab ich was verpasst? Woher hast du die Info?


Schau mal nach bei buffed.de


----------



## 4Key (29. Februar 2008)

Wie schon einige hier erwähnt haben, Warcraft ist eine Fantasy Welt, oder gabs im Mittelalter etwa Magie? Muss ich mit meinem Mage jetz regelmäßig aufpassen wo ich zaubere damit ich nicht verbrannt werde??

-> Sinnfreier Thread


----------



## Zoliya (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Schau mal nach bei buffed.de



oh sry. Asche auf mein haupt.  

Hab die user News noch nich gelesen... danke


----------



## Fuji (29. Februar 2008)

Ruhig Blut Leute ...

Blizzard hat bereits zugegeben , dass ihnen TBC zu sehr in die Sci-Fi Welt abgedrifftet ist und haben auch angekündigt , dass sie mit Northrend Add On zum Classik WoW zurrückkehren werden



so long
Fujiwara


----------



## Gias (29. Februar 2008)

ganz ehrlich?
eine dem Mittelalter angepasste Welt wäre nur eins: langweilig!
deshalb ist es gut so wie es ist, je mehr gemixt wird desto intressanter.
Sollte nur nicht zuviel in einem Gebiet sein, 
ist halt auch alles eine frage der dosierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Solange sie nicht in Richtung Counterstrike gehen soll mir alles recht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (29. Februar 2008)

ist es nicht so das die drenei nur das raumschiff wegen den damaligen naru und den kristallen hatten.

klingt auf jedenfall plausiebel was auch erklärt warum sie keine raumschiffe mehr haben.

Ich meine gut es ist fantasy aber die raketen-mounts finde ich auch übertrieben und werden eh nur eingeführt damit sich das tradingcard game noch mehr verkauft


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...




mimimimimimimi spiel was anderes und gut is


----------



## lips0r (29. Februar 2008)

WoW ist eine Fantasy Welt!!! 

Hubschrauber gab es schon in Warcraft II zum aufklären der Karte und erkennen und Unterwasserfahrezugen(Horde Schildkröten mit Raketengeschossen und Allianz mit richtigen Ubooten)

Ich denke aber du bist einfach zu jung dafür   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> Wie schon einige hier erwähnt haben, Warcraft ist eine Fantasy Welt, oder gabs im Mittelalter etwa Magie?


Ich hab doch nie behauptet, WoW wäre wie unser Mittelalter. Ich meinte nur, müßte man es zeitgeschichtlich irgendwo einordnen würde WoW am ehersten unserem Mittelalter *entsprechen*, wenn man mal Städte, Burgen, Rüstungen, Waffen und etwa 90% der übrigen Dinge als Grundlage für einen Vergleich nimmt.
Warcraft ist ´ne eigene Kiste die NICHT unser Mittelalter war... ich weiß das selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

Also dein Fehler ist, dass du dir was bestimmtes in WoW einbildest. Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben wurde, hat WoW seine eigene Storyline. Da kann alles mögliche auftauchen, Außerirdische, E.T. etc. hauptsache die Hintergrundgeschichte ist nicht absolut lächerlich. (Z.B. Irdische die aus dem Popoloch der WoW Welt herausgekrochen sind)

Im Gegensatz zu HDR, welche bereits durch die Geschichte sehr eingeschränkt ist, hat WoW selbst noch eine offene Geschichte und kann jederzeit erweitert werden.

Jemand der behauptet dass etwas nicht zusammenpasst, hat entweder eine eingeschränkte Fantasy oder wurde einfach realistisch erzogen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

lips0r schrieb:


> Ich denke aber du bist einfach zu jung dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ü-30 ist sicher NICHT zu jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

> Ü-30 ist sicher NICHT zu jung



Dann biste zu alt dafür *gg*

(Das Wort "lächerlich" wird oft von Menchen benutzt, die etwas älter sind, weil sie etwas nicht verstehen wollen oder können)

Bin selber Ü-30, also keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, ich glaube die Ansichtssache von solchen Dingen wir einem anerzogen. Deshalb gibt es auch soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen was Fantasysachen angeht.


----------



## Aviscall (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn du nur Mittelalter haben willst, dann spiel halt DaoC, aber pass auf, da gibt es auch Magier^^

Ich weiß nicht was du willst, all dass ist schon seit der Erschaffung von Warcraft enthalten. Es gab schon immer die Gnomeningis, die die verrücktesten Dinge gebaut haben. Zeppeline und Hubschrauber gab es auch schon vorher in den Warcraft Spielen und Geschichten.

Und die Dimensionsreisen aus denen die Dämonen kommen und die Draeneis fliehen schon lange vor WoW vor den Dämonen im Raumschiff.

Also es wird nicht abgedrehter als WoW schon immer war. 
Und das ist auch das schöne an WoW oder Warcraft, das es schon IMMER lustige und schrege Beziehungen zur realen Welt gezogen hat. Und Unmengen an Parodien gerade zu SF-Bereichen wie StarWars oder Enterprise gezogen werden.

/close
weil unsinniger Gewhine. Beschäftige dich mit der Lore von WoW dann wirst du erfahren, dass da nicht so viel neues dazu gekommen ist. Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann spiel was anderes.


----------



## Antigonos (29. Februar 2008)

Raumschiffe und Astrale, Manaschmieden und Arkanwächter...
Den ganzen SiFi Mist find i auch net so wirklich doll aber was solls es is nun mal da und wird sicher nich weg gepatcht. Jaja es gehört zur WoW Story dazu --> findst trotzdem Mist.
Auch Fantasy Spiele/Storys müssen in sich stimmig und glaubhaft sein um zu funktionieren und gut zu sein, Rassen die mit Raumschiffen durchs Weltall gondeln und mit Schwert und Schild kämpfen sind aber weder das eine noch das andere.

Was solls Azeroth und Kalimdor sind abgesehen von den Nachzüglern seit BC leer und tot, ab dem nächsten Addone wird es der Scherbenwelt nahzu genauso gehen und Nordend soll ja wie auf Bildern zu sehen und wie mehrfach beschrieben wieder mehr ECHTE Fantasyatmosphäre enthalten. So is es eben für jeden etwas.

mfG


----------



## Azerak (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde der TE hat sowas von Recht...
Vergleichen wir doch mal in was für Arten von Abenteuern wir uns gestürzt haben.

Altes WoW:
- Untoten Armee
- Albtraumdrachen
- Gegen den Herrscher des Blackrock und die anderen verruchten Wesen die sich dort verstecken
- Onyxia die sich geschickt in die Politik der Menschen eingegriffen hat.
- Die Trolle des Schlingendorntals
- Die Kreaturen von Ahn'Qiraj und die Kopie eines alten Gottes.

Das ist ja nicht alles aber man sieht klar in was für eine Richtung es geht.

Und was gibt es nun?
- Das Volk der Draenei die sich allmächtigen Lichtwesen versprochen haben und in Raumschiffen fliegen.
- Die Blutelfen von Kael'thas welche nun in der Festung der Stürme , einem Hauptraumschiff mit 3 Sateliten, 
wohnen.
- Das Konsortium dessen Wesen aus reinem Nether? bestehen die durch dimensionen reisen können. Zudem sind sie eine gemeinschaft von dimensionshändlern dessen Mitglieder nicht selten als "Dealer" fungieren.
- Die Naga der Scherbenwelt saugen mit Pumpen ganze Seen leer. Mit diesem Wasser versorgen sie ihre Dampfpumpen. Sie sind wohl die einzigste Rasse die durchsichtiges Fensterglas hat!!!!! <-
- Ganz Nethersturm ist mit Manaschmieden bestickt. Diese pumpen Nether aus der Atmospäre welcher durch riesige Pipelines zur Festung der Stürme geleitetet werden.
- ein Kult der den Elementarfürst des Schalls beschworen haben.
- Illidan der eine Armee von Dämonenjäger befehligt und auch alle Blutelfen wie zum beispiel die in der Festung der Stürme.
- Die Höllenorks die auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in einer Zitadelle ihren Platz haben. Sie haben Magtheridon eingesperrt und stehen unter dem Befehl von Kargath Messerfaust.



Man sieht ja den Verlauf. Ich fand das alte WoW besser... ohne dimensionswandelnde Dealer *rolleyes*


----------



## Melian (29. Februar 2008)

Fantasy ist nicht Mittelalter.

und wow ist FANTASY.

ich finds nicht schlecht.


----------



## theduke666 (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird.


Cool


> Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung *Mittelalter/Ritterzeit* stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).


Naja, Gobliningenieure.....



> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (*unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW*).


s.o.+Zwerge
Fand ich übrigens nie unpassend.
Es werden in genügend Romanen unterirdische Bahnen der Zwerge beschrieben.
Im ersten Warcraft-Band (Nein, nicht Wow) wird übrigens auch ein Zeppelin, mit "Dampfmaschine", erwähnt.



> Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden?


Polemik, kommt bestimmt nicht so weit.



> Oder *beamt* uns Scotty bald von A nach B?


Scotty? Komischer Name für einen Magier... Oder ein Hexer?



> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (*wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat*).


Eben. Warum beschwerst Du dich denn jetzt plötzlich?



> Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit *Fliegenklatschen* bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, spätestens , wenn die Batterien leer sind...



> Also meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard es etwas übertrieben und WoW langsam in lächerliche Bahnen gelenkt. Aber sie wollen den Spielern ja immer wieder lustige und "coole" Neuigkeiten präsentieren. :-/


Niemand zwingt Dich WoW zu spielen.


----------



## theduke666 (29. Februar 2008)

Azerak schrieb:


> Altes WoW:
> - Untoten Armee
> - Albtraumdrachen
> - Gegen den Herrscher des Blackrock und die anderen verruchten Wesen die sich dort verstecken
> ...


Fernsprechapparate reparieren...


----------



## Speckknoedel (29. Februar 2008)

Boar durch die immer gleichen Antworten von irgendwelchen Honkiponkies, die den Thread nicht ganz lesen vergeht einem echt die Lust sich an der Diskussion noch zu beteiligen... 
Geben wirs auf Sascha_BO, uns versteht hier niemand.


----------



## Antigonos (29. Februar 2008)

Niemand zwingt Dich WoW zu spielen....was n klasse Kommentar

@Melian: Es geht nicht so sehr um WoW = Mittelalter sondern um das Glaubwürdige dabei. Schusswaffen in WoW sind durchaus glaubwürdig den Schwarzpulver zu mixen ist nich so arg schwer (auch wenn ich immer Bogen bevorzugte) ((auch kann man hier unterschiede zwischen den alten Musketen ähnlichen Vorderladern und den neuen superstyligen Kohriumzerstörern sehen)) auch ein Großteil der alten Gnomischen- und Goblintechnologie ist mehr oder weniger glaubwürdig oder kann eben mittels des Begriffes Fantasy integriert werden doch seit BC ist dieses nun mal nicht wirklich möglich.
Im Umkehrschluss kann man eben nicht alles einfach unter dem Banner Fantasy einbringen ohne das darunter die Qualität leidet, Warum nicht Laserkanonen, und anstelle von Mounts Sportwagen am besten noch mit Fernlenkraketen...hey is doch Fantasy.

Ich denke lächerlich ist aber der falsche Ausdruck...Kommerzig wäre wohl passender...bloss jeden möglichen Trend/Kunden einfangen...na ja egal is halt so


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

Können wir mal aufdröseln.. welche Arten von Fantasy gibt es?

1) Science-Fiktion (ist eigentlich ne Wissenschaft/Zukunftsvisionen und keine Fantasy)

2) Monster, Trolle, (die Mittland Fantasy. Oft verwendet für Filme z. B. HdR und Rollenspiele)

3) Geister, Untote ( die Horror Fantasy )

Als das, was in Filmen als Genre bezeichnet wird spielt in WoW eine Rolle. Weshalb es da auch keine Grenzen gibt.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (29. Februar 2008)

es ist fantasy mann!!! und übrigens das mit dem raketen mount finde ich echt lächerlich aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (29. Februar 2008)

wo war in wow jemals mittelalter xD omg ich glaub du hast nie wirklich dich je mit warcraft auseinander gesetzt. hier wars immer schon fantasy und überdreht und es wurden panzer ect gefahren also so what?


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leckt mich Leute, ich geh nach Hause.


----------



## Speckknoedel (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Leckt mich Leute, ich geh nach Hause.



dito


----------



## Te-Rax (29. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen anstatt WoW wirst du langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha, Speckknödel:

Es stört allein schon deswegen kaum jemanden, weil World of Warcraft überwiegend von Menschen
gespielt wird, die mit Rollenspiel nix am Hut haben.

Vielen ist das Szenario doch herzlich egal. Hauptsache Epixx und Pwn.

Das sieht man auch wieder an diesem Thread sehr schön.




Für ein mittlelalterliches Flair gibt es andere Spiele.




Edit: Weiterhin fühlt sich die Spielerschaft jetzt wieder in ihrer Weltreligion kritisiert. Da kommt dann sowieso nichts bei rum.


----------



## Huntinghorn (29. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle wollt??? 

Bereits in Warcraft II gab es Bohrtürme auf dem Meer, Zeppeline, Gewehre, etc. etc.

Wer das kritisiert, hat wohl kein Plan vom Warcraft-Universum, da es das SCHON IMMER gab! 
Wems net gefällt: spielts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das war alles


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Februar 2008)

Uhm Warcraft war noch nie richtig mittelalterich oO
Und tiefenbahn und sowas gibts seit release.Also @ te du bist lächerlich, kündige acc. wenns dich aufregt und nerv nicht


----------



## Imbachar (29. Februar 2008)

keiner zwingt dich....und aht sich ja noch niemand auch über feuerbälle und kettenblitzschläge beschwert( das is nämlöich auch nicht mittelalterlich^^) das ist eben fantasy


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (29. Februar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> es ist ja auch fantasy, ich fände es auch deutlich besser ohne moderne sachen.... eben richtig mittelalterlich!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Fantasy = Mittelalter ????

Seit wann das?

Fantasy, sagt doch schon der Name, hat nichts mit Realität zu tun - und das ist auch gut so.

Viele dieser technischen Geräte kennt man bereits von den alten WC-Spielen. Und die neuen werden ja erklärt wie das zustande kam. Man muss halt auch mal die Story und Questtexte lesen.

Und das WoW übertriebene Darstellungsformen verwendet ist ja weiß gott nichts neues.

Ich find die Welt in sich einfach stimmig.


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich persönlich halte es einfach: WoW ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-MMORPG. Und Fantasy bedeutet, dass es in jede nur edenkliche Richtung gehen kann. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Drenai mit dem interstellaren Schiff abgestürzt sind und trotzdem mit ner normalen Armbrust jagen müssen^^. Wenn einer in einem Fantasy-Spiel nach Logik suchen will, der sollte eher Simulationen spielen oder sowas.


----------



## Oliver123 (29. Februar 2008)

ganz erlich wer in spielen realismus sucht ist da am falschen ort es ist eine fantasywelt und da gelten zeitlich regeln nicht heist dies und das wurde erst dan und dan erfunden und nach ein harten tag will ich sowas auch garnicht es kann ruhig unlogisch sein. Wie logisch ist es das Kühe ( Tauren) mit äxten elfen kloppen ?? also wow ist unlogisch und wc3 war auch schon unlogisch wenn du sowas nciht magst den solltest du keien wow spielen.


----------



## SehrBoehZe (29. Februar 2008)

Tiameth schrieb:


> WoW ist halt nicht an die reale Welt angelehnt, sondern ein eigenes Universum.
> Kurz und bündig.
> 
> 
> ...



/signed

ignis bauen bomben und all möglichen kram, warum sollen die dann keine flugmountraketen bauen können?

is ne fantasy welt und hat n dreck mit mittelalter zu tun..
wenn ihr was mittelalterliches spielen wollt, wechselt auf DAoC und spielt nich Warcraft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Februar 2008)

Mich nervt als alter WarCraft-Spieler seit Teil 1 eigentlich nur der BC-Kram wie Manaschmieden oder Dämonenwarptore (früher wurden Dämonen noch beschworen und nicht herbeigebeamt). Früher war WoW eher ein Steampunk-Fantasyszenario,aber mit BC kam etwas zuviel "bling,bling" und Cyberpunkkram dazu. Von daher freue ich mich auf Wrath,wo Blizzard wieder mehr zurückrudert - ich schiebe den Kram von BC mal auf den Gedankenwirrwarr von Metzen,der ja aktuell das WC- und das SC-Szenario im Auge hat. 

Also weg mit Raumschiffen und Warptoren und her mit altbekannter Nekromantie und Seuchenkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

PS: Wobei die Draenei eigentlich keinen Hightechkram benutzen,sondern nur in Sachen Magie ganz oben stehen. Und wenn die Akolythen der Geißel Nekropolen zum Schweben bringen (siehe WC3) oder die Hochelfen ein riesiges Land in einen ewigen Herbst legen,dann dürfte ein Flug mit einer Festung auch kein Problem sein - wenn sie denn geflogen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Februar 2008)

juhu weiter so blizz,dann gibt es mit WotLK laserkanonen und motorboote, und das neue volk ist XR56, ausserirdische alien!
/ironie off
in wc3 gibt es pistolen/gyrokopter/kanonen und portale.
trotzdem uebertreibt blizz ein wenig


----------



## Durino (29. Februar 2008)

Naja mit den Raumschiffen und deren hochentwickelter Technik und den dann benutzten Waffen (Schwerter, Bögen, Äxte etc.) passt wirklich net zusammen. Fantasy hier oder her: Passt einfach nicht. Eben eine BC-Erscheinung..


----------



## Oliver123 (29. Februar 2008)

ich wollt nochmal ergänzen wenn das so stört der sol leifnach bis WotL warten da würde sowieso alles wieder old school die scherben welt ist halt ne bischen komisch das mach sie ja gerade so toll


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (29. Februar 2008)

Fantasy hat NULL mit Mittelalter zu tun. Könnte auch genausogut im Jahre 3476 auf dem Planeten Hompf spielen und Bots sind die Hauptfiguren.

Genausowenig macht ein Raumschiff Science-Fiction. Science Fiction könnte ein Buch sein das im Mittelalter spielt und sich mit dem Einsatz neuer Technologien dort beschäftigt.

Das vermischen von Technik, Magie und naturkräften und sonstigem Tohuwabohu gabs bei WC immer und wirds auch immer geben.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (29. Februar 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie wenig Leute Final Fantasy 7 kennen. Das spiel hatt was weiß ich wie viele Millionen  Fans eben WEIL es fantasy und Sci Fi gemischt war. Nur mal so viel zum Thema "das ist doch unlogisch" 


Und wow hält da im mom doch noch ganz git die Balance. Ok das mit der Rakete wäre Blödsinn, das sehe ich genauso. Und die Exodar hab ich auch nie ganz kapiert, wie können die Draenei sone Technik haben und dann nen Krieg verlieren? Aber wie gesagt, noch geht ja alles. In vielen Fantasy tauchen ja Gewehre und son Zeug auf....es ist nur eine Frage der Umsetzung ob es gut wirkt oder nicht.


----------



## StarFox (29. Februar 2008)

diess war auch einer der mitgründe, warum ich wow jetzt nach 3jahren auch aufgegeben habe. 
es war wirklich toll die zeit und das addOn zu erkunden, aber es hat im hinblick auf die vergangenheit wirklich viel an reiz und stimmigkeit in der welt verloren.
im roleplay-aspekt hat es für mich nie wirklich was hergemacht und konnte keinesfalls mit hdro oder ähnlichem mithalten, aber es war auf seine art sehr speziell. mitunter auch durch das mischen von verschd faktoren, wie mittelalter, sci-fi und der nicht ganz ernstgemeinte bezug auf die realität und bestimmte filme und co, aber mit der zeit wurde es jetzt immer "lächerlicher" um mal den threattitel aufzugreifen


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Achja: Draenei = Eldar aus W40k. Deshalb auch die Raumschiffe.


----------



## lutsch3r (29. Februar 2008)

Antwort zum Thema: wird WoW langsam lächerlich?

Nö, isses schon lange und wurde es ziemlich schnell ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menarion (29. Februar 2008)

WoW ist kein Mittelalter sondern Warcraft. Warcraft ist eine eigene Welt mit vielen Popkulturreferenzen. Eine Spasswelt sozusagen. Spiel mal Warcraft 3 und du wirst eine Erklärung bekommen. Schau dich doch mal um, es passt alles zusammen.


----------



## Laswell (29. Februar 2008)

Naja, die Verquickung zwischen Fantasy und SF ist im RPG-Genre ja nix neues.

Das gab es bei Wizardry, Might & Magic, Final Fantasy...


----------



## nitro76 (29. Februar 2008)

Da hat einer die bücher nicht gelesen -.....


----------



## DerMavgier (29. Februar 2008)

tbc war/ist nen bisschen schlecht umgesetzt vom thema her! aber ich freu mich wie hulle auf das nächste addon! wieder "echte" wälder und gegner! ich finds geil! und dann wird wow wieder ein warcraftspiel


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube,man kann den Thread mal schließen,nachdem immer dieselben Leute immer dieselben Argumente bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich fasse auch nochmal alles kurz zusammen:

1. Fantasy hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun.
2. Das BC-Setting ist ein wenig zu "spacig" für viele WarCraftfans.
3. WoW ist schon lange lächerlich.

Dann vielen dank und viel Spaß noch. *Kehrt den Thread unter die Forendecke*


----------



## Nodda (29. Februar 2008)

@TE:

Thema verfehlt, sorry. Zum Großteil zumindest.
WoW ist nichts anderes als spielgewordenes PowerMetal (Musikrichtung). Es ist übertrieben, es ist heroisch und stereotypisch, und natürlich ein bisschen lächerlich und sich selbst nicht ganz ernstnehmen. Wie PowerMetal eben.

Warcraft war schon immer maßlos übertrieben und gleichzeitig packend mit einer klaren wenn auch hintergründig leicht verzweigten Geschichte.
Warcraft begann in einer mittelalterlichen Fantasywelt. Hättest du auch nur ein paar Kapitel der Geschichte mitbekommen wüsstest du dass Orks schon immer aus einer anderen Welt und durch das dunkle Portal kamen. Die Idee ist so alt wie der Konflikt zwischen Orks und Menschen in Warcraft. Die Story existiert nunmehr seit über zehn Jahren...
Allein dass beweisst dass du dich storytechnisch zu unrecht aufregst. Bis zum fortschreiten(!) der Storyline durch BC gab es auch keine wirklichen Handlungslücken oder unlogischen Anteile. Das geschah erst durch die Entscheidung dass Blutelfen zur Horde sollten, von dem ganzen Locationgeschiebe in Outland mal abgesehen.
Umgereimtheiten in der Story fingen erst mit BC an.

Übertrieben war die "Technik" in Warcraft auch schon immer. Mal die Kanonenbootinseln in Warcraft2 gesehen? Warcraft3 wurde wohl ebenso großzügig ausgelassen. Gyrokopter und explodierende Goblins sind ein alter Hut. Das Fliewatüt ist eher eine Hommage für alteingesessene Fans. Abgesehen davon hatte Warcraft grad durch Zwerge, Gnome und Goblins schon immer einen enormen Schuss Steampunk.

Dass man mit Story in WoW allerdings nicht mehr viel erwarten dürfte, dem schließ ich mich an. Mit BC ham sies auseinandergerissen; von der Wunde erholt man sich nicht mehr so schnell =)
Die kommenden Addons in Northrend und im Emerald Dream dürften allerdings wieder eher die Geschmäcker des "traditionellen" Fantasy bedienen Ich persönlich freu mich auch eher darauf.

Im übrigen dürfte der Begriff "Raumschiff" für die Draeneikristallflugeier etwas schief gewählt sein. Das sind eher interdimensionelle Hüpfer. Denn nach Raumschiff sehen die nicht wirklich aus. Ich würds als ziemlich hässliche mobile Gebetstempel für die Geometriegötter ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn WoW dir nicht "bedingt" passt... nun... naja, für Wissenslücken kann niemand etwas. Aber hier wusstest du wohl nicht worauf du dich eingelassen hast. Allerdings weiss man auch nicht ob ein Apfel sauer ist bevor man reinbeißt wenn man die Sorte nicht kennt.

@Speckknoedel:
Dein Vergleich mit Herr der Ringe ist unter aller... Kuhfladen? Wasauchimmer.
Herr der Ringe spielte in einem vergleichsweise kurzen Zeitrahmen von wenigen Monaten.
Warcraft ersteckt sich über Dekaden und im Rückblick über Generationen.


Fazit:
Ja, WoW macht sich selbst lächerlich. Aber es war auch nie etwas anderes geplant.
Wenn Du "ernsthaftes" Fantasy suchst, dann such woanders. Spiele gibts genug.

Im übrigen ist eher der Contentrauswurf der grad stattfindet lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn auch nachvollziehbar. PreQuests abschaffen, Epics für alle, überall... man merkt dass das nächste AddOn bevorsteht. Mit Prequests, Ruffarmen und hässlichen grünen Flickenhotpants die Kael'thas epische Seidenunterwäsche alt aussehen lassen werden dann begrüßen. Genauso wirds zum darauffolgenden AddOn wieder mit Content und Epics um sich geworfen werden.

Wenn WoW-Content nur nicht so langsam wachsen würde...


(PS @Lokibu: Die Zwerge sind leider aus dem Popoloch der WoW-Welt rausgekrochen, wenn man das so formulieren möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
(PPS @Azerak: Felorks gabs schon bei der ersten Invasion.)


----------



## Akando (29. Februar 2008)

Öhm "Scotty" gibt es bereits... jeder als Ingi kanns sich zu den Teleportern in den Goblinstädten porten. ...Auch schon in der alten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze. (29. Februar 2008)

sry aber die drenai die gibts nun mal in der warcraft geschichte?! das ist net kindisch sondern das ist einfach so
das wurde net extra für WoW erfunden...


----------



## Alphadas (29. Februar 2008)

Es ist und bleibt ein extraordinary Fantasie-Spiel. Da könnt Ihr euch aufn Kopf drehn und mim Po Mücken fangen.


----------



## McFly215 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich sag einfach mal: "Steampunk!"

Denn genau das ist WoW. Und ich finde das eigentlich ganz lustig. 
Und das ist auch nichts neues und kommt jetzt mit einer Rakete. Dampfpanzer gab es schon länger und in der ersten Warcrafts gab es schon Öltanker die zu Bohrtürmen fuhren.


----------



## KomaKater (29. Februar 2008)

Ok... hier wären wir wieder bei den äußerst intelligenten menschen die mittelalter nicht von fantasy unterscheiden können...

und btw. auch bei warcraft 3 gab es schon den gyrokopter... und ich war eigentlich bis dato der meinung das warcraft die vorlage für wow war... (darum auch world of WARCRAFT) ... naja aber nun mal wieder zum thema

wow könnte man als eine kleine "was wäre wenn" geschichte sehen

was wäre wenn es diese rassen wirklich gäbe, was wäre wenn die dampfmaschine früher erfunden wurde etc... also hey was regt ihr euch auf ... wenn euch das stört spielt doch sachen wie das bald erscheinende Age of Conan und müllt hier nich rum wegen realismus... hallo das ist ein SPIEL und keine wirtschaftssimulation...

und für die leute die unbedingt realität wollen... probierts doch mal mit second life oder so


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Die Warcraft Saga und auch World of Warcraft war immer eine Persiflage auf das ganze Genre, also eine Überspitzte Darstellung dessen was man so aus den bekannten Fantersieberaich kennt. Und hatte nie den Anspruch eine ernsthafte Fatersie Saga zu sein, wie Herr der Ringe, Conan oder viele viele andere Vertreter des Genre. Ich Persönlich finde die Raketen auch nicht toll, aber was solls gibs eh nur über das Card Game Loot verfahren also wird man die dinger so hoffe ich nicht alt so oft sehen. Was das Ing Mount angeht das geht völlig ok da es im Einklang mit den Ursprünglichen Warcraft Spielen ist dort flogen die Gnome/Zwerge auch schon mit ihren Flugteilen rum ebenso wie die Goblins auf Horde Seite mit den Zeppelin.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (29. Februar 2008)

KomaKater schrieb:


> Ok... hier wären wir wieder bei den äußerst intelligenten menschen die mittelalter nicht von fantasy unterscheiden können...
> 
> und btw. auch bei warcraft 3 gab es schon den gyrokopter... und ich war eigentlich bis dato der meinung das warcraft die vorlage für wow war... (darum auch world of WARCRAFT) ... naja aber nun mal wieder zum thema
> 
> ...



Uii da füht sich aber wieder einer Persönlich angegriffen...tsts...jeder hat das recht Kritik öffentlicht zu eussern auch an einem Spiel was einem sonst gefällt kann man durchaus Kritikpunkte haben. Und so lange wir noch in einem Land leben in dem man seine Meinung frei eussern kann und darf er und alle anderen soviel über WoW oder anderes Meckern wie er will.


----------



## Muradin2 (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...




Irgendwie übertreibst du. Warcraft ist eine reine Fantasy-Reihe (Ich vermeide bewusst, nur WoW zu erwähnen). D.h. es ist doch völlig egal, ob es zwischen SW und IF ne Bahnverbindung besteht, oder ob ein Volk Raumschiffe besitzt. 
Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich finde, dass sich die Draenei und ihre Technik wunderbar in WoW einfügen. Ebenso, wie die Blutelfen und den anderen "neuen" Kram, der mit BC eingeführt wurde. 
Aber sei beruhigt: Mit WotL kehrt WoW wieder zu "alten" Tugenden zurück, sprich es wird nicht so Sience Fiction-mäßig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (29. Februar 2008)

zum TE ^^
ne eisenbahn für horde wäre auch cool^^ die zb ogrimmar mit donnerfels verbindet nicht das es heißt eine eisenbahn würde den style zerstören so ne alte dampflok wäre doch cool und bc ist eben eine reine fantasy ebene im echten leben gibt es auch kein nether mana manaschmieden und was es sonst noch alles gibt aber ich finds cool^^


----------



## Assul (29. Februar 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Und das die Dämonen und co mal eben ein paar Tausend Jahre alt sind stört ja auch keinen oder?



nein!


----------



## Konradio (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...


Gyrokopter gibt's schon seit Warcraft 3, also keineswegs "unpassend"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Februar 2008)

QB1989 schrieb:


> naja sowas nennt man einfach -> fantasy
> wow hat keine festgelegte zeitlinie in meinen augen ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist ist ansichtssache...
> in meinen augen hätten es net unbedingt raumschiffe sein müssen...
> sie hätten sich auch mit einem portal fehl porten könne oda sowas in der art..



Danke für diese Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (29. Februar 2008)

lol ihr habt aber probleme...wenn ihr es schon so genau nehmt, schaut euch mal in der geschichte unseres planeten um...die chinesen hatten schon vor dem mittelalter das schwarzpulver und somit den grundstoff für raketen und kanonen, homer war sowas von knapp dran die dampfmaschine zu erfinden...lange vor dem mittelalter...leonardo war technisch seiner zeit weit voraus...und da beschwert ihr euch über so ne kleinigkeit wie ne rakete im spiel? aber jeder will nen phönix als reittier...oder den raptor...wo jeder weiß das die vor millionen von jahren schon ausgestorben sind^^...ich verstehe nicht wie man sich über etwas aufregen kann gegen das man sowieso nichts machen kann...bitte vergesst nicht das das ein spiel ist...spiele sollen spass machen...wem ein spiel keinen spass macht sollte damit aufhören...das schadet nur eurer gesundheit^^...ich seh euch meckerer schon als 70 jährige taubenfütterer allein in der wohnung herumgammeln, und jedesmal wenn ein hund bellt oder kind lacht laut aus dem fenster schreiend euren frust rauslassen^^


----------



## Shotoku (29. Februar 2008)

erinnert einen irgendwie an die 2 alten saecke aus der muppet-show...


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Februar 2008)

Man sollte gar nicht erst versuchen, WoW eine Zeit zuzuordnen, man wird keine Lösung finden.

WoW hat seine eigene Zeit, genau wie es eine eigene Geschichte hat. Und das is auch gut so!

Unsere Zeit wird von Entwicklung bestimmt.
Urmenschen -> Menschen -> Werkzeuge -> Maschienen und Geräte -> Computer und Software -> Zukunft
Das kam aber auch nur so, weil wir uns so Entwickelt haben.
Die Völker und Geschöpfe von WoW werden ihre eigene Entwicklung gehabt haben.

So wäre es, würde die Möglichkeit der Nutzung von Magie bestehen (bzw. würde diese existieren), eine durchaus realistische Entwicklung darstellen, unser geliebtes (oder was auch immer) WoW.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (29. Februar 2008)

Der Starcraft Content ist echt nebendran.


----------



## Shadistar (29. Februar 2008)

wird WoW langsam lächerlich?

Ja es ist langweilig, hört alle bitte auf und zockt richtige rpg's wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogi (29. Februar 2008)

> Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?



macht der doch schon die ganze zeit ... der gute alte Scooty in BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blindfreak (29. Februar 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob es nun schon jemand vor mir geschrieben hat... hab ab der zweiten seite nichmehr gelesen... weils mich ganzschön stört... um es mal klar zustellen!!!
die draenei sind überhaupt nich supermodern oder haben irre technologie... diese ach so krassen raumschiffe sind nichmal ihre eigenen sondern die der naruu also warum sollten die draenei nun krasse waffen anstatt schwerter haben? ginge nur wenn sie die auch von den naruu bekommen würden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur das is eben auch etwas was man nur wissen kann wenn man die geschichte von warcraft kennt... ich selbst kenne sie nichma genau da ich erst ab wc3 angefangen habe zu spielen, aber hab schon mehrere bücher gelesen.. und eins weiß ich... die geschichte von warcraft is nich grad in 2-3 sätzen zu erzählen....
und wie schon viele geschriben haben... wow is keineswegs lächerlich oder ähnliches... es ist eine mehr oder weniger stimmige welt... eine eigene welt... nur da eben kaum leute die questtexte lesen oder nur ansatzweise die geschichte von wow kennen, kommt es für die so rüber obwenn es vllt unlogisch wäre....

soviel von meiner seite


----------



## Suyou (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...




/sign


Also irgendwie stimmt es fast alles was du sagst ich finde auch das WoW irgendwie immer lächerlicher wird durch diverse sinnlose Items,Feste und Events . T´sets und Items sehen doof aus oder haben einfach nur ein scheiß Namen Z.B das T set vom Warlock sieht irgendwie aus wie die Kleidung von Skelletor aus He-man -.- es zählen eigentlich nur noch die Stats +10milliarden schaden und tralalala . Die krieger sehen aus wie eine laufende Wand und die Schurken sehen nicht sehr unauffällig aus. Bis Bc fand ich ingi eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht und es passte noch einiger maßen in WoW rein aber ab Bc wurde es irgendwie wie schon gesagt einfach nur lächerlich mit Helikopter etc.


so far ... das Thema versetzt mich in Rage also auf Rechtschreibung nicht achten einfach nur den Text betrachten .. : )


----------



## Lightsaver (29. Februar 2008)

Oh mein gott...

LEUTE ... WoW ist ein FantasyRollenspiel...mit magie und so nem zeugs ...

1. Es ist ne fantasiewelt !! -ne zeiteingrenzung = unmöglich
2. Es gibt ingenieure !! -die machen nun mal son zeugs wie tiefenbahn, zeppelins und gyrokopter (wie auch in War3 es sie gibt !!
3. Draenei haben K E I N E raumschiffe..die gehören den naruu (diese lichtgestalten in shattrath)
4. die sehen net besonders High-Tech aus (die ganzen , wie marcel sagen würde, krischtalle ^^)
5. wow war schon immer angedreht..ich mein hallo... n magier der gegner verlangsamen kann omg...
    man kloppt auf mobs ein die zehn mal größer sind als man selber ist und die einen mit nem 1hit wegstampfen würden !!
man kann 2 meter von einander wegstehen und  trotzdem den gegner mit nem dolch erwischen !!
wtf ist glas ?!?!?
und Schimmerkraut !! was soll das denn sein ?!?!?
schreckenslords, untote, nachtelfen, zwerge, gnome, orcs, trolle, tauren !??! was soll der mist ich will nur menschen sehen !??!


NEIN ich spiele ein F A N T A S Y R O L L E N S P I E L !!!!
mit magie und so nem zeugs !!! also beschwer dich net , sonder warte auf Wotlk oder kündige dein abo...gibt eh viel zu viele meckertanten in azeroth...PS : azeroth...was das denn fürn "planet" ?!?!?!


----------



## Suyou (29. Februar 2008)

Das das ein Fantasy Rollenspiel ist ,ist mir klar aber irgendwie sollte es auch dabei bleiben (siehe Items). Und zu den Mobs die Zehnmal gräßer sind als die Spieler .. hmm wie hieß das Märchen noch wo der Ritter den Drachen Tötet und in seinem Blut badet =D ? Gegen Orks Trolle etc. hat auch niemand was gesagt aber das Raumschiffe auf einem Mittelalter Planten landen ist doch schon etwas daneben wen auch kreativ gestaltet, ich hoffe das Wotlk wieder ein erfolg wird ohne so einen "Utopischen" krimms kramms.


----------



## Lanty (29. Februar 2008)

"wird WoW langsam lächerlich?"

ne aber die WoW-community


----------



## Clusta (29. Februar 2008)

Mit WotLK kommt der Charme vom alten WoW wieder zurück, hoffe ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennye (29. Februar 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...




Wenne das Blöd findes hör auf zu spieln....



MFG Kennye


----------



## Itto (29. Februar 2008)

Es ist halt nicht die echte Welt sondern eine rein fiktive!
Wenn dich solch futuristischen Dinge in dem Spiel stören, lösch dein Acc und spiel was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  z.B. Gothic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (29. Februar 2008)

a.) Woher hast du die Informationen
b.) Jemals WC3 gespielt? Sagt dir der Begriff "Gyrokopter" was?
c.) Das mit den Draenei... ich vesteh was du meinst. ist halt so
d.) WoW ist ein Fantasy-MMORPG.
e.) Glaubst du an etwas das in Filmen passiert usw? Das ist alles ERFUNDEN!!!


f.) wie Ende


----------



## dobro (29. Februar 2008)

Ja, muss ich TE zustimmen, dass mit den ingi mounts find ich auch mehr als unpassend


----------



## Gyrlin (29. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh die ganzen Flamethreads nicht.

Wenn dir das zu kitschig/albern/etc. pp. ist, dann spiel was anderes.

Ultima Online, Diablo2 (LoD), oder was weiß ich ..

Nen langen Flamethread aufmachen aber noch kräftig weiterzocken oO
Irgendwie passt das nicht.

Wenn mir was nich gefällt, versuch ich es zu ändern. Klappt das nicht muss ichs hinnehmen oder mir was anderes suchen.

Das iss hier genau das gleiche.
Nehm es so wie es ist, oder wechsel das Game.

Aber das kack geflame von jedem hier hängt mir so dermaßen zum Hals raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodac (29. Februar 2008)

Komischerweise wird Fantasy immer irgendwie mit dem Mittelalter in Verbindung gebracht.
Ebenso ergeht es dem RP. RP-Sprache driftet zu 99% immer in diese geschwollene mittelalterlicher Sprache ab.
Verstehen kann ich das nicht.
Und warum soll es in WoW keine Rakten als Mount geben? Raptoren, brennende Rösser und Teleporter sind auch nicht realistischer als Raketen.


----------



## Sleepin Master (29. Februar 2008)

Komisch...ich finde solche Posts irgendwie albern^^

Aber wenn man eh nix zu melden hat, kommt immer sowas dabei heraus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklight90 (29. Februar 2008)

ich weiß ned obs schon einer gesagt hat aber wow is so.

Ok aber jetzt erkläre ich mal was und zwar die Raumschiffe mit dennen die Drenai unterwegs sind, sind magisch und mit hilfe der naruu entstanden nachzulesen in der Warcraft chronik und dem Buch World of Warcraft Band 2 - Der Aufstieg der Horde.
Und das mit dem Raketenmount:
-Goblins haben sie entwickelt
-Goblins spielen gern mit Explosiven Sachen
-Feuerwerks Raketen gabs in WOW schon lang also Form nicht unbekannt

genug Infos dazu


----------



## Sleepin Master (29. Februar 2008)

@ Darklight90

.......sympathisch.......endlich mal geniale Infos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beweist wieder....wer sich informiert, weiss mehr^^

Unterstreicht meine Antwort: Unnützer Post


----------



## msdos83 (29. Februar 2008)

In einer Welt in der man

- Bosse besiegen muss den mal nicht mal bis zu den Zehn reicht.
- Untote so wie Kühe rumlaufen 
- man nach den Tod nicht wirklich tod is 
- Menschen mit Feuerbällen um sich werfen

sollen mich echt fliegen Raketen wundern?

ich habe erst vorkurzen mit wow angefangen und mich auch schon ein bischen mit der Geschichte auseinander gestezt. in dieser *fantasywelt* is vieles möglich deswegen ist es auch ein Fantasyspiel in dem eben alles erlaubt ist weil nicht unsere irdischen Gesetze gelten.







Wer Rechtschreib Fehler findet kann sie behalten


----------



## Megamage (29. Februar 2008)

Wen juckts aber eigentlich haste recht...

WOW 4 EVER
(wow zocker siet beta bin ich...)


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Februar 2008)

Sooo, ich meld mich dann auch nochmal und dann kann der Thread meinetwegen auch ruhig geschlossen werden. 
Und was hab ich hier schönes gelernt?



> Ok... hier wären wir wieder bei den äußerst intelligenten menschen die mittelalter nicht von fantasy unterscheiden können...


- Und zum dritten Mal: ICH WEISS, das WoW nichts mit UNSEREM Mittelalter zu tun hat, scheinen aber die wenigsten rausgelesen zu haben und ziehen sich jetzt ewig an einem Ausdruck hoch. Wenn man einen Text nicht absolut idiotensicher schreibt findet sich immer was, worauf sich rumhacken lässt.
- WoW ist ´ne eigene Fantasywelt (und nicht HdR) in der ALLES möglich ist… weiß ich auch… aber *für meinen Geschmack* (ich hab halt ´ne andere Meinung als die Mehrheit, sorry) ist es in sich seit BC immer unstimmiger. Ich hab wohl zu hohe Ansprüche.
- „Man sollte gar nicht erst versuchen, WoW eine Zeit zuzuordnen, man wird keine Lösung finden.“ Wenn man eine eigene Welt erschafft sollte man sie schon in gewissen Grenzen anlegen und sich an manche Richtlinien halten, ansonsten wirkt schnell vieles unpassend.
- Das „alte“ WoW war *sogar für mich* noch ganz nett (von Kleinigkeiten abgesehen), mich nervt es erst seit dem „neuen“ WoW zunehmend… hat aber auch kaum jemand geschnallt.
- Für die Kinder unter Euch: mit „Scotty“ meinte ich nicht Scooty in BB… aber dafür seid ihr wohl zu jung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> ganz erlich wer in spielen realismus sucht ist da am falschen ort es ist eine fantasywelt und da gelten zeitlich regeln nicht heist dies und das wurde erst dan und dan erfunden und nach ein harten tag will ich sowas auch garnicht es kann ruhig unlogisch sein


- Den meisten ist es scheinbar echt scheißegal womit sie sich da eigentlich beschäftigen, hauptsache es ist schön bunt und alle finden´s „cool“.



> Wen juckts aber eigentlich haste recht...
> WOW 4 EVER


- *Halbwegs vernünftige Diskussionen sind hier kaum möglich!* Irgendwelche Kids, die sich angepisst fühlen sobald man was gegen ihr WoW sagt, spammen eh alles zu.
- Meinungen wie „wenns dir nicht passt spiel was anderes“ sind ja sooo aussagekräftig… und total unnötig… zur Zeit hab ich WoW tatsächlich an den Nagel gehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> jeder hat das recht Kritik öffentlicht zu äussern auch an einem Spiel was einem sonst gefällt kann man durchaus Kritikpunkte haben


- Sollte eigentlich so sein, aber hat man vor WoW nicht schon Warcraft gespielt und die Bücher gelesen, hat man kein Recht, hier Dinge anzusprechen die einem nicht gefallen. Ich kannte vor WoW nichts dergleichen (wie erwähnt), aber das scheint kaum einer gelesen zu haben. Mir als normalem RP-Spieler können deshalb manche Dinge schon „unpassend“ vorkommen.



> Es stört allein schon deswegen kaum jemanden, weil World of Warcraft überwiegend von Menschen gespielt wird, die mit Rollenspiel nix am Hut haben. Vielen ist das Szenario doch herzlich egal. Hauptsache Epixx und Pwn.
> Das sieht man auch wieder an diesem Thread sehr schön.
> Edit: Weiterhin fühlt sich die Spielerschaft jetzt wieder in ihrer Weltreligion kritisiert. Da kommt dann sowieso nichts bei rum.


Tja... traurig eigentlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Blizzard hat bereits zugegeben , dass ihnen TBC zu sehr in die Sci-Fi Welt abgedrifftet ist


HIER scheinen die meisten das aber noch nicht gemerkt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> "wird WoW langsam lächerlich?"
> ne aber die WoW-community


JAPP   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nu haut rein und spammt mich schön nieder, weil ich eine Meinung hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...und nein danke, ich möchte kein Käse zum whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mimimimimimi (...und wat es da noch alles an Schwachsinn gibt)


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Öhm.. ganz deiner Meinung Sascha_BO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es nicht lächerlich sondern eher kreativ.
Trotzdem stimmt es schon das zB Area 52, zwar witzig, aber etwas zu übertrieben ist.
MIt WotLK ändert sich das sicher wieder zum klassischen Azeroth style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (29. Februar 2008)

hör halt auf zu zockn ^^ so wie wow is , is es nun mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau kreativ nix weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (29. Februar 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> also ich hab mir zwar erst ein paar kommentare durchgelesen aber finde einiger haben keien Ahnugn von Warcraft. Wer mal Warcraft 3Gespielt hat wird feststellen das das Schart von Arthas (als er dann Frostmourn hatte) auch leuchtete. Die Zwerge hatten auch Gürokopter und Dampfpanzer ect. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist es ein Fantasy Spiel. Oder Gabs im Mittelalter Untote? Oder Bäume die Lebten? ich glaube wohl eher kaum. Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wollt ob WoW net nah ner linie geht dann spielt mal Warcraft 3 oder auch mal 2.
> danke fürs Lesen redtim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens fengt die Warcraft Saga nicht mit Warcraft 3, ist ja schrecklich der den Style gab es scho n seit Warcraft 1 und vieles kam mit Warcraft 2 und dessen Addons. Hier wird immer so getan als wenn Warcraft 3 der dreh und Angelpunkt wäre. Sorry nur wenn man alles im Zusammenhang nimmt wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Jor.Go (29. Februar 2008)

ah bitte lernt deutsch xD fängt nicht fengt O.Q


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (29. Februar 2008)

^^


----------



## Atacor (1. März 2008)

so ich möchte auch was dazu sagen

also ich finde es ganz ok wie das alles in WoW abläuft die Scherbenwelt ist nunmal ein ganz anderer Planet im gegensatz zu Azeroth

und neben bei die Drenai haben nie ein Raumschiff gebaut 
das ding mit dem die geflogen sind und abgestürtzt sind ist ein teil ein Satelit der Festung der Stürme und somit ein Bauteil der Naruu und nicht der Drenai. die Drenai sind ein Schamanen Volk mit Dämonischer herkunft wie die Orcs

und nun in diesem Sinne ich habe nichts gegen fliegende Gegenstände ist alles berechtigt und passt soweit auch zur Geschichte


----------



## zappenduster (1. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt *(wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat)*.


Allein an der Aussage merkt man doch deutlich, dass du WoW nie ernsthaft gezockt hast. Also was stört's dich dann, dass nun auch Raketenmounts dazukommen? Es haben nach wie vor mehr Menschen Spaß an WoW als mit allen anderen MMOs auf dem Markt zusammen. Oder bist du einfach nur angefressen, dass Everquest 2, HdRO, Vanguard und das ganze "ernste" (teils schon staubtrockene) Gedöns im Vergleich zu WoW reine Nische ist und kaum Beachtung findet? Mimimi...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (1. März 2008)

Doctaa schrieb:


> WoW war schon immer übertrieben - allein schon abzulesen am Design von beispielsweise Schultern oder überdimensionierten 2-Händern, die man locker in einer Hand trägt. Das is auch beabsichtigt. Mit Mittelalter hat das Ganze eh nix zu tun.



GENAU! ^^
Wow is fantasy. die ingi gegenstände und städte / tiefenbahn passen meiner meinung nach zu wow da die ziemlich alt und unmodern aussehen und ja mit anderen sachen als in der rl welt gemahct werden ^^.

ich denke und hoffe das sie wow niemals machen das wirklich mal lachhaft ausieht und fantasy nicht mehr zu sehen ist. aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. blizz will abwechslung schaffen was ich auch sehr gut finde solanbg sie nichts machen das das spiel wirklich zerstört


----------



## Draco1985 (1. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Allein an der Aussage merkt man doch deutlich, dass du WoW nie ernsthaft gezockt hast. Also was stört's dich dann, dass nun auch Raketenmounts dazukommen? Es haben nach wie vor mehr Menschen Spaß an WoW als mit allen anderen MMOs auf dem Markt zusammen. Oder bist du einfach nur angefressen, dass Everquest 2, HdRO, Vanguard und das ganze "ernste" (teils schon staubtrockene) Gedöns im Vergleich zu WoW reine Nische ist und kaum Beachtung findet? Mimimi...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du gehörst wohl auch zu den Leuten, die nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass die Minimal-Grafik von WoW nichts mit Atmosphäre zu tun hat, sondern mit Unwillen/Unfähigkeit der Entwickler, eine bessere zu erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema und den ganzen Flames:

JA, es wird lächerlich, aber das was bis dato von Wrath zu sehen war, lässt einen wieder aufatmen.

Anscheinend müssen hier aber auch noch einige lernen, dass die Grenze von Fantasy und Sci-Fi zwar fließend verläuft und es auch gute Welten mit Einflüssen von beidem gibt (Star Wars, Final Fantasy 7, 8, 10 und 12, Warhammer 40k), aber sowas vorher gut durchdacht sein will.

Es gibt typische Fantasy-Stilelemente (z.B. Nahkampf, Orks, Elfen, Dämonen, Höllendimensionen, etc.) und typische Sci-Fi-Elemente (Aliens, Fernkampf, Raumschiffe, High-Tech allgemein, etc.). Nun können z.B. Orks zwar in bestimmten Welten Aliens sein (das hat bei WH40k und WoW ja gut gepasst) oder sich Zivilisationen die schon Raumschiffe entwickelt haben trotzdem mit Nahkampfwaffen beharken (Star Wars), aber es muss immer gut durchdacht werden, was wohin passt.

Und die Stimmigkeit, die hier von ach-so-vielen immer wieder gepriesen wird ist nunmal mit BC echt ins Wanken gekommen. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel: Das Krieger-T6 sieht mehr nach einem Exo-Suit aus, als einer (meinetwegen auch magischen) Rüstung. Oder die ganzen Easter Eggs in Form von Popkulturreferenzen, die zwar an und für sich nett sind, aber das Bild einer Fantasywelt stören (zumindest wenn man sie plötzlich an jeder Ecke findet).

WC war schon immer leicht kindisch angehaucht, aber mit BC hat das einfach Überhand genommen. Ein Glück dass man mit Wrath wieder den Rückwärtsgang einschlägt. Es war einfach zuviel des Guten auf einmal.


----------



## Kofineas (1. März 2008)

Wie kann ein phantasy spiel übertrieben sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein es gibt elfen und trolle und drachen in phantasy spielen, ganz rational gedacht is das genre an sich einfach übertrieben^^

man verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich mag das zeuch^^

aber für alle denen die dinge zu scifi mäßig oder sonstwas werden, ich gehe stark davon aus, das sich mit wotlk diese entwickelung wieder in eine andere, ürsprünglichere richtung bewegen wird


----------



## Thorat (1. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).



o.O Da kennt aber jmd. WoW mal gaaaar nicht...
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht!


----------



## zappenduster (1. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und du gehörst wohl auch zu den Leuten, die nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass die Minimal-Grafik von WoW nichts mit Atmosphäre zu tun hat, sondern mit Unwillen/Unfähigkeit der Entwickler, eine bessere zu erstellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vom Design-technischen Standpunkt aus ist WoW der Konkurrenz haushoch überlegen. Die Welt platzt förmlich aus allen Nähten vor verschiedenen Objekten und Mobs und dennoch wirkt alles wie aus einem Guss. Masse samt reichlich Klasse eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kommen Everquest 2, HdRO, Age of Conan etcpp. mit ihren ganzen Polygonen, high res Texturen und Shader bei weitem nicht mit, wenn die Spielwelt dafür klinisch tot und die Gegner wie Fremdkörper in der sterilen Landschaft wirken. An der Technikschraube rumfummeln kann jeder, Stilsicherheit hingegen will gelernt sein. Blizzard ist über dem ganzen Technikkram erhaben und hatte es im Gegensatz zu den vielen anderen Studios, die stilistisch nichts auf die Reihe bringen, auch nie nötig, sich über die Technik zu profilieren. So viel zum Thema Unfähigkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (1. März 2008)

das mit den raumschiffen finde ich auch sehr komisch.....


----------



## Draco1985 (1. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Vom Design-technischen Standpunkt aus ist WoW der Konkurrenz haushoch überlegen. Die Welt platzt förmlich aus allen Nähten vor verschiedenen Objekten und Mobs und dennoch wirkt alles wie aus einem Guss. Masse samt reichlich Klasse eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Aus einem Guss" wäre die letzte Beschreibung, die man bei WoW finden könnte. Mittelerde ist aus einem Guss, Aventurien bzw. ganz Dere (DSA), die Warhammer-Welt, aber nicht die WarCraft-Welt. Dafür sind allein die Landschaften bei WoW schon zu bunt zusammengewürfelt und völlig ohne richtigen Übergang (wobei der eindruck bei WC3 nicht so extrem war).

"Aus einem Guss" bedeutet, dass man sich einen Stil aussucht und den durchgehend beibehält (und wenn es auch nur ist, dass die komplette Welt völlig abgedreht ist (Beispiel u.a. Planescape), was aber bei WoW auch nicht zutrifft, weil viele Gebiete einfach zu sehr "down to earth" sind), nicht, dass alles gleichmäßig Low-Poly ist.

EDIT: Woher du wissen willst, dass AoC in dieser Hinsicht WoW hinterherhinkt ist mir schleierhaft. Bisher sah alles, was ich davon gesehen habe sehr stimmig und konsequent durchdacht aus.


----------



## Stahlviper (2. März 2008)

Frage mich was manche Leute immer mit "Mittelalter" haben.....das Mittelalter war das Zeitalter der Menschheit in dem die meisten Technologien VERLOREN gingen.....

Die Aerodynamik zB war bereits vor Christi Geburt im alten Ägypten bekannt, dort wurden Wurf-Flugmaschinen zur Kurzstreckenübermittlung von Nachrichten gebaut. Bzw korrekterweise sollte man sie eher Segelmaschinen nennen, da sie nur durch die kinetische Energie des Wurfes angetrieben wurden und dann segelten.

Medizinisch waren wir vor dem Mittelalter auch schon recht weit, aber sowas wurde dann ja als "Hexenwerk" verschrieen.

Also von wegen ach so tolles Mittelalter.....Europa war nie erbärmlicher als damals. Naja vllt abgesehn von heute, wenn man so manches sieht.

Und wie es auch schon so manches mal geschrieben wurde: WoW hat nix mit Mittelalter zu tun, WoW hat seine eigene Geschichte....wem das nicht gefällt dem kann ich zB Dark Age of Camelot empfehlen....das hat weit mehr mit dem Mittelalter zu tun wie es manche zu sehen scheinen.


----------



## Klondike (2. März 2008)

Nuscha schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen. Das Vorbild ist Warcraft. Und wer das mal gespielt hat weiss um diese Flugschrauber und vieles andere.




jupp, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, die ganzen pseudo mittelalter "freaks" sollten sich eventuell einmal ein paar geschichten aus der wow history durchlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. März 2008)

oh man geh doch einfach mal hdz^^ 

oder komm mit mir nach WAR, das ist nicht lächerlich! und ganz und gar mittelalterlich.


----------



## zappenduster (2. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> "Aus einem Guss" wäre die letzte Beschreibung, die man bei WoW finden könnte. Mittelerde ist aus einem Guss, Aventurien bzw. ganz Dere (DSA), die Warhammer-Welt, aber nicht die WarCraft-Welt. Dafür sind allein die Landschaften bei WoW schon zu bunt zusammengewürfelt und völlig ohne richtigen Übergang (wobei der eindruck bei WC3 nicht so extrem war).
> 
> "Aus einem Guss" bedeutet, dass man sich einen Stil aussucht und den durchgehend beibehält (und wenn es auch nur ist, dass die komplette Welt völlig abgedreht ist (Beispiel u.a. Planescape), was aber bei WoW auch nicht zutrifft, weil viele Gebiete einfach zu sehr "down to earth" sind), nicht, dass alles gleichmäßig Low-Poly ist.


"Aus einem Guss" definiert sich bei mir und wohl auch den meisten nicht dadurch, dass alles gleich - bzw. im Falle der WoW Wannabe-Konkurrenz gleich _schlecht_ - aussieht, sondern ein abwechslungsreiches Bild mit Content auf hohem Niveau, das in sich ein stimmiges Ganzes erzeugt. WoW hat das, der Rest leider nicht.




Draco1985 schrieb:


> EDIT: Woher du wissen willst, dass AoC in dieser Hinsicht WoW hinterherhinkt ist mir schleierhaft. Bisher sah alles, was ich davon gesehen habe sehr stimmig und konsequent durchdacht aus.


unter anderem deshalb. Solide Technik (wobei lauter Grafikfehler und hakelige Animationen das Bild trüben) und ein 08/15-Design zum Davonlaufen...


----------



## Draco1985 (2. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> "Aus einem Guss" definiert sich bei mir und wohl auch den meisten nicht dadurch, dass alles gleich - bzw. im Falle der WoW Wannabe-Konkurrenz gleich _schlecht_ - aussieht, sondern ein abwechslungsreiches Bild mit Content auf hohem Niveau, das in sich ein stimmiges Ganzes erzeugt. WoW hat das, der Rest leider nicht.
> unter anderem deshalb. Solide Technik (wobei lauter Grafikfehler und hakelige Animationen das Bild trüben) und ein 08/15-Design zum Davonlaufen...



Bei dir vielleicht, bei einigen anderen möglicherweise, allgemein sicher nicht.

Und diese "Abwechslung" kann man auch in anderen Welten haben. Aber, wenn man sich mal unseren Globus anschaut, dann gibt es selten bis gar nicht solche harten Übergänge zwischen verschiedenen Klimazonen wie in WoW-Classic und erst Recht nicht so starke Diskrepanzen wie bei BC.

Es ist natürlich in einer fiktiven Welt möglich, die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel direkt in die Zangarmarschen übergehen zu lassen, aber dier Übergang sollte dann nicht nur ein paar Meter betragen, sondern etwas weicher sein. Auch Fantasy hält sich an ein paar elementare Regeln bezüglich der Welten, die aus dem RL übernommen wurden, einfach damit die Welten glaubhaft sind. Und das ist WoW, im Gegensatz zu vielen seiner angeblich "unterlegenen" Konkurrenten, nun mal in keinster Weise.

Es gibt gewisse regeln, an die man sich als Designer einer eigenen Welt zu halten hat, wenn man es nicht tut, dann sollte man es zumindest erklären können, ansonsten nehmen die Leute es einem schlicht nicht ab.


----------



## Caliostra (2. März 2008)

Ich habe die letzten beiden Tagen die Disskussion hier mit erlebt, und nun muß ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu kund tun; der TE hat vollkommen recht ! 

Bedingt durch die Tatsache, das die Designer in den letzten Monaten sämtliche Contents in BC erheblich erleichtert haben (Heroic Keys ab wohlwollend, Wegfall von gewissen Zugangsquests, einfacheres Leveln von 20 bis 60, Marken aus den Heroic Instanzen werden einem nach geschmissen) hat WoW erheblich gelitten, was die Leute ingame angeht. Und das nicht nur auf Allianz - Seite, sondern auch auf Horde - Seite ! Für mich war gestern abend der Point of no Return erreicht, als ich mit einem meiner lvl 50 Chars in Warsong war; es fragte ein Hordler (lvl 58 !!!) allen Ernstes, warum er denn die Flagge nicht abgeben könne; die Hordenflagge war von der Allianz geklaut worden .... mehr muß man nicht mehr wissen, um sich darüber klar zu werden, das WoW immer mehr auf eine Ebene abgleitet, die das Spiel innerhalb diesen, spätesten nächstes Jahr unspielbar machen wird. Immer mehr Kiddies (damit meine ich nicht die Altergruppe im biologischen Sinne, sondern im geistigen Sinne) werden den Geist von WoW kaputt machen. 

Blizzard darf sich rühmen, 10 Millionen zahlende Kunden zu haben, und sie werden innerhalb diesen Jahres die 12 Millionen knacken; aber diejenigen, die dieses Spiel mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz, einem gewissen Herzblut gespielt haben, werden leise und still Abschied nehmen, und verschwinden. Was bleibt, ist eine Community von unfähigen, dummen, und vollkommen ignoranten Spielern, die nur auf sich selber aus sind. Den Geist eines Games wie WoW hatten sie nie und werden sie nie erfassen. 

Mir tut es in der Seele weh zu erleben, wie alles hier herunter kommt, und das nur, weil Blizz die Dollarzeichen in den Augen hat, und auch nicht mehr in der Lage ist, selber zu entscheiden, was für WoW gut ist (Fusion mit Activision). 

Ich hatte in WoW eine sehr schöne Zeit; aber wenn mein Account ausläuft, werde ich persönlich meine Konsequenzen ziehen, und dem Game den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Raolin (2. März 2008)

Ich geh mal auf das ursprüngliche Thema ein, nicht auf die Frage ob das Spiel an sich generft wurde.
Okay Raketenflugmounts wären übertrieben, aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle die Warcraft III gespielt haben hatten auch nix auszusetzen an Gyrokoptern und den Panzern der Menschen ....oder rollende Leichenwägen der Untoten.
Blizzard hat damals schon solche Dinge benutzt also warum über WoW aufregen.
Wenn man ein mittelalterliches MMO spielen will empfehle ich DAoC aber WoW is Fantasy, und das beinhaltet alles was du dir vorstellen kannst, sagt ja schon das Wort Fantasy (zu deutsch Fantasie wohlgemerkt ... und wer genug davon hat, der kann sich eben einen Ork mit Knarre imm Gyrokopter vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Draco1985 (2. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten beiden Tagen die Disskussion hier mit erlebt, und nun muß ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu kund tun; der TE hat vollkommen recht !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hatte in WoW eine sehr schöne Zeit; aber wenn mein Account ausläuft, werde ich persönlich meine Konsequenzen ziehen, und dem Game den Rücken kehren.



Auch wenn der TE das eigentlich eher auf die Spielwelt und ihre Gestaltung bezogen hatte, zeigt einem allein dieser Thread doch sehr schön wie Recht du mit dieser Ansicht hast. Vollste Zustimmung.


----------



## Môrticielle (2. März 2008)

Stahlviper schrieb:


> Medizinisch waren wir vor dem Mittelalter auch schon recht weit, aber sowas wurde dann ja als "Hexenwerk" verschrieen.


Das stimmt so nicht. Die "Schulmedizin" beherrschte außer Aderlaß und Einläufen faktisch nichts. Es gab gute anatomische Kenntnisse, aber vor dem Zeitalter der Renaissance keine wirklich brauchbaren Behandlungsmethoden und kaum empirische Forschung (wobei die Medizin im vorderen Orient besser war, als in Europa). Da war z.B. die Astronomie Welten weiter (welch Wortwitz). Einzig und alleine die oft als "Hexen/Hexer" verfolgten Kräuterkundigen waren in der Lage, verschiedene Krankheiten erfolgreich zu behandeln. 

Aber selbst wenn man die Medizinkenntnisse nur mit dem Wissen des späten 19. Jahrhunderts vergleicht und nicht mit dem heutigen Wissensstand, war die Medizin im Mittelalter alles andere als weit entwickelt. Die Tatsache, daß Dinge wie die "Viersäftelehre" es aus der Antike bis ins 18. Jahrundert geschafft haben bedeutet nicht, daß sie richtig waren und zu Erfolgen führte, sondern dokumentiert nur den Mangel an genaueren Erkenntnissen und besseren Behandlungsmethoden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ONTOPIC:

WoW hat von Anfang an keinen Wert auf Logik oder korrekte Physik gelegt, es ist eine reine Phantasiewelt, in der Schußwaffen und Magie, Pferde und fliegende Maschinen nebeneinander existieren. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde es allerdings wirklich "schlimmer" mit diesem Kuddelmuddel verschiedener Dinge. Damit muß man genauso klarkommen, wie mit der bonbonbunten Comicgrafik. Mein Ding war es nie wirklich, ich habe es nur toleriert und irgendwann ausgeblendet.

Meines Erachtens entwickelt sich WoW tatsächlich langsam ins lächerliche, aber nicht wegen solcher Designdinge, sondern wegen der Entwicklung der Klassenbalance, die mittlerweile nur noch auf Arena-PvP ausgelegt ist, normales PvP und PvE weitestgehend ignoriert und das Spiel langsam in ein MMO-Egoshooter entwickelt mit instant-lvl-70 und instant-PvP (die Entwicklung eines reinen Arena-Servers spricht da Bände). 

Blizzard zielt offensichtlich nun nicht mehr auf MMO(RP)Gler und Gelegenheitsspieler sowie junge Spieler, sondern überwiegend auf Egoshooter-Spieler. Anders ist die derzeitige Entwicklung nicht zu erklären. Dies wird auch seit BC-Release von einer zunehmenden Anzahl von Spielern durch Wechsel zu anderen Spielen kommentiert.

Auch die Entwicklung der Bevölkerungszahlen auf den europäischen Servern spricht Bände: Die letzten neuen deutschen Server (7 Stück waren es) gab es vor einem Jahr bei BC-Release. Diese sind bis heute zu Teil noch immer auf "empfohlen" eingestuft und dementsprechend leer. Aktuell sind 9 (!!!) Server als empfohlen markiert. Der große Schub an neuen Spielern mit BC blieb also aus oder wurde durch die Abgänge enttäuschter Spieler aufgehoben. Die Spielerzahlen in Europa sind zweifelsfrei rückläufig, auch wenn Blizzard so etwas niemals zugeben würde. 

Und genau damit wird Blizzard sich letztendlich das Genick brechen: Zuerst war man von dem Erfolg des Spieles so überrascht, daß man kaum genug Spiele herstellen konnte, um die Nachfrage zu befriedigen. Mittlerweile wähnt man sich als König des MMOG-Marktes für alle Zeiten uneinholbar. Und genau darin liegt das Problem. Sobald nämlich auch den naiveren Kunden klar wird, daß der Stern von WoW am sinken ist, wird ein Exodus beginnen. Die Mehrzahl der Kunden gehört nämlich zu den Menschen, für die etwas nur "geil" ist, wenn es brandneu ist oder mit Superlativen ohne Ende aufwarten kann (hype ftw). Superlative wird es bei WoW keine mehr geben, und mit mittlerweile 3 Jahren beginnt das Spiel für manche Kunden zu alt zu werden. Dazu kommt eine Entwicklung des Spieles in die falsche Richtung und Konkurrenz durch bald auf dem Markt erscheinenden MMOGs mit Potential. Blizzard sollte sich warm anziehen und mal anfangen, ihre Konzepte zu überdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (2. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Raketenmounts und Hubschraubern. Viele Büchern/Computerspielen/Filmen o.ä. spielen in einer Zeit in der noch mit Schwertern und Pfeil und Bogen gekämpft wird aber verschiedene Dampfbetriebene Geräte entwickelt werden, bzw. Gewehre oder Bomben zum Einsatz kommen. Beispielsweise den Film "Wild Wild West" oder das Spiel "Silverfall" ohne Schleichwerbung machen zu wollen. Ich finde also das Zeppeline, verschiedenste explosive Dinge wie die Bomben die Ingis werfen, die U-Bahn, leichte Gewehre, das Gnomenmount, und das Ingiflugmount völlig ok. Halt alles Prototypen die auch mal in die Luft fliegen können, wie auch einige Gnomen- oder Goblinquestgeber berichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bei den Teleportern, naja, sagen wir es ist magie im spiel...

Auf einer Rakete fliegen ist hingegen wirklich zuviel des guten, das ist einfach *ALBERN*. Das ein verrückter Goblin ein mechanisches Huhn konstruirt und es mit Raketenausstattet, ok, aber auf einer Rakete reiten ist einfach nur albern... Es gibt bestimmt noch weitere unsinnige Dinge die mir spontan nicht einfallen und sich jeglicher Logik entziehen, naja, Ansichtssache. Die Rakete zumindest geht zu weit, sie ist also entweder ein Musterbeispiel für den Unfug den Blizzard uns als Fantasy verkaufen will oder ein Ausrutscher, wie ihr wollt.

Manche Dinge wie der Goblinraketenwerfer wirken z.B. nur aufgrund der "witzigen" comichaften Grafik albern, sind aber gar nich so weit hergeholt! 

Zum Thema Draneis.... Meiner Meinung nach totaler Unsinn das ganze... Das die Scherbenwelt nunmal anderen pyhsikalischen Gesetzen unterliegt ist ja Ok, aber Raumschiffe.... 
Was mich am meisten aufregt: Die Dranei "landen" also mit ihrem Raumschiff auf "unserem" Planeten und finden plötzlich Gefallen an den alten Weisheiten des Schamanentums und den Kräften der Natur. Wenn das ganze zumindest mit Magie erklärt würden wäre, ok, aber ein Raumschiff... *grumml*


----------



## Aghost13 (2. März 2008)

Falls ich einem meiner Vorredner die Worte aus dem Munde nehme tut es mir leid, das vorweg, aber der Begriff den ich bisher in diesem Bereich vermisst habe heist "Steam-Punk". Ist keine Erfindung von Blizz, man stelle sich das vor, sondern in der Tat ein eigenes, für sich Geltung besitzendes Genre in der Fantasy. Hat soar für einen eigenen Namen gereicht ^^ - und man stelle sich einmal vor - in diesem Kontext ist WoW sogar sehr stimmig. 
Für jeden den es interessiert: Ein Blick in Richtung Castle Falkenstein wirkt an dieser Stelle wunder ^^

Von daher - passt. Was die Waffen angeht und einige andere Dinge - mal im Ernst die sind moderat - schaut euch mal dei Made in Asia Spiele an - da sind die Waffen größer als der Träger. DAS ist übertrieben, das andere ist ein bewußtes größer ist cooler und damit kann man leben. 

Für die Realismusfanatiker: 
Ein Treffer mit einem Armbrustbolzen verläuft in der Regel tödlich, ebenso wie frontale Konfrontation eines Kopfes mit einer Kriegsaxt. Man sollte sich also überlegen wir viel Realismus man möchte. 

Aus meiner Warte - ist ok, Blizz, weiter so - nur vielleicht etwas weniger Lightshow ^^


----------



## sevendays5 (2. März 2008)

das ist die welt von WoW, das ist fantasy. und ich liebe es. wenn es nach deien meinung geht, dürften auch krieger nicht anstürmen und abfangen können (so eine riterrüssi wiegt schon etliche kilos)

druiden müsste man in clown umbennen, magier werden scharlachtane und die schurken werden zur hütschenspieler, die in der dunklen gasse nach einen passenden opfer ausschau halten. und palas, ja das sind die eunuchen


----------



## Ematra (2. März 2008)

Wo soll das Problem liegen?

Bin seit jeher ein Fan der Bastei-Heftromanserien. Wer den guten Professor Zamorra kennt, ist den Genremix aus Grusel, Fantasy und SciFi längst gewohnt. Wenn es stimmig erzählt ist - und die Geschichte der Draenei ist stimmig erzählt - spricht meines Erachtens überhaupt nichts dagegen, eher im Gegenteil. Es bereichert die Erzählung.

Ein weiteres Beispiel, das mir einfiele, wäre die selige World of Xeen aus der Computerspielreihe Might and Magic (Teil 4 und 5). Da hat sich eine scheinbare Scheibenwelt am Ende auch als technisches Konstrukt herausgestellt. Die beiden kombinierbaren Computerspiele sind aus meiner Sicht die besten und stimmungsvollsten der ganzen Kampagne.

In meiner eigenen Rollenspielrunde haben wir mal kurzerhand den DSA-Planeten Dere ins Star Wars-Universum verfrachtet und bereisen die "sechste Sphäre", das Weltall, mit Hilfe von Magie, Sternentoren und Raumschiffen, je nachdem, wie es die Story gerade gebietet... Die eine Story ist ein reines Fantasy-Szenario, die nächste eine Kriminalgeschichte, die dritte dreht sich um eine Weltraumschlacht - die Würze liegt in den unendlichen Möglichkeiten, in der Abwechslung.

Gerade ein Massenprodukt wie WoW tut gut daran, wenn es ganz unterschiedliche Interessen bedient. Eine gepflegte Gruselgeschichte? Burg Shadowfang oder Scholomance. SciFi? Dann ab zu den Draenei. Reine Fantasy? Ab zu den Nachtelfen oder zu den Orks.

Ist doch eher positiv, dass es  so viele Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Shadowelve (2. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Also ich würde sagen man kann es zeitlich nicht zuordnen, auch wenn es wohl um die Zeit des Mittelalters angesiedelt ist. Blizzard schafft sich hier eine EIGENE Welt und kopiert nicht unser Mittelalter. Klar dass Hubschrauber und Raumschiffe im Mittelalter extrem unlogisch sind, aber dies ist nun mal Blizzards eigene Welt, hier ist das eben möglich und von daher in meinen Augen nicht unlogisch.
Zu den Hubschraubern, wir wissen alle wie technikversiert die Gnome sind, warum können sie sowas also nicht entwickeln? Immerhin hat die Entwicklung dieser Dinger ingame 3 Jahre gedauert bis sie fertig waren^^
Zur Tiefenbahn, die erste fehlerlose Entwicklung der Gnome, gz an dieser Stelle^^ Aber die wurde hauptsächlich eingebaut, um die Erreichbarkeit zwischen IF und SW zu vereinfachen. Willst du als N811 mit dem schiff nach Menethil, nach IF laufen und dann irgendwie durch die Sengende Schlucht oder Brennende Steppe nach SW laufen? Unmöglich. SW ist nun mal vom Rest der Allianz bissl Abseits gestellt, von daher war die Tiefenbahn wohl ein notwendiges Übel.
Zu den Raumschiffen, Draeneis haben keine Raumschiffe, haben sie nie gehabt und haben die Technologie dazu auch noch lang nicht. TK/Arka/Bota/Mecha und Exo sind *Dimensionsschiffe der Naaru*, nicht der Draeneis. Dimensionsschiffe, keine Raumschiffe. Wie der Name sagt springen Dimensionsschiffe wohl durch Dimensionen und verrichten keine interstellaren Flüge a la Star Wars Raumschiffe. Und das in der WoW Welt viele Magier und andere Wesen Dimensionstore zwischen Welten öffnen können etc ist ja bekannt. Warum können dann die Naaru keine Schiffe bauen die das können? Die haben halt das Know-How^^
Und anscheinend waren das zivile Transsportschiffe, keine Kriegsschiffe, von daher auch keine Bewaffnung. Wer weiss, vllt sind die Naaru in einem anderen teil der Galaxis mit ihren kriegsschiffen präsent und kämpfen gegen andere hochentwickelte Rassen. Nur weil hier paar Azerothvölker im "Mittelalter" leben, heisst das nicht das das alle Völker der gesamten galaxie auch tun^^

Zurück ins Mittelalter auf der guten Mutter Erde. Lassen wir unsere Phantasie mal stark schweifen und gehen davon aus das eine hochentwickelte ausserirdische Spezies auf der Erde landet. Das wären dann Raumschiffe in unserem Mittelalter und könnte daher logisch sein^^

Abschliessend noch, wenn dir das alles zu bunt wird und du damit nicht klarkommst, in Herr der Ringe Online soll es keine Dimensionsschiffe, Tiefenbahnen, helikopter etc etc geben. Dort kannst du mit deinem Hobbit unbeschwert durch die grüne Natur laufen ohne auch nur einer Schraube zu begegenen.
Nochmal, WoW ist Blizzards eigene Welt, was die damit machen ist in deren Welt auch logisch. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, der soll kein WoW spielen, so einfach.

Bevor wir weiter abdriften, machts gut^^
Shad


----------



## Order (2. März 2008)

mein vorposter spricht mir aus der seele förmlich =) ich finde die welt vom Warcraft Universum spannend und abwechslungsreich. mal ganz ehrlich ... wenn wir nicht diese goblins gnome helikpoter raketenmounts roboter (gnomeregan lässt grüßen) laser dimensonsschiffe und und und nocht hätten wäre das Warcraft Universum genauso langweilg wie HdRO oder AoC, tut mir leid aba bis Auf die HdR filme sind diese welten öööööööde auf dauer. Bei WoW hat jeder was er will, die einen gehen den Weg des Ingineurs und sehen dann später mit ihren fähigkeiten und dergleichen wie nen Sci-Fi Soldat ^^ ... woraufhin die andern die mit ihren chars löangsam zusezhen wie aus ihrem kleinen schwachen schützling ein Champion der Allianz / Horde wird in einer mittelalterlichen welt (classic WoW). noch dazu gefällt mir dieser mix sehr sogar. vor allem mit BC wurde es ja noch abwehclungsreicher als ich es je dachte. ich finde Blizzard hat die stimmungsvollste, lebendigste und spanndnste Welt erschaffen die ich kenne. Und nur den Entwicklern die Schuld zu geben ist echt armselig ... wenn ihr doch WoW soooo hasst dann hört doch auf und zockt AoC -.- und weint nicht rum bitte, das nervt einfach ...

Zu dem Kiddy - Problem:
Jedes aba wirklich JEDES hat anfänger, noobs, kiddys in ihrer welt und das werdet ihr nicht verhindern können wenn es mehr oder weniger werden. Findet euch damit bitte ab. sie gehören nun mal zum leben dazu, oder geht ihr auf nen platz wo so nen 12 jähriger jemanden beleidigt und haut im eine rein so wie das gerede von euch klingt ? im rl ignoriert man sie und in wow auch. also gibt es kein problem damit. ihr müsst auch wow mal aus nem anderen Blickwinkel sehen, und zwar das WoW die GRÖSSTE Spileranzahl überhaupt hat die aktiv zocken (wenn ich mich irren sollte könnt ihr mich gerne verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). das is so als ob du in die schule / arbeit gehst. zig leute = zig probleme, die einen mag man die anderen net. so einfach is das.

In diesem sinne ein angenehmes Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Order


----------



## RED DEVIL (2. März 2008)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht alles dazu geschriebene durchgelesen,aber da WoW ne Fantasiewelt ist sollten diese Dinge nicht unbedingt Absurd sein.Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es im Mittelalter Gnome,Elfen,Orcs,Trolle etc.gegeben hat,allenfalls in der Mythologie der damalslebenden Menschen.
Ich denk so wie es ist passt das schon.Wer sich daran stösst soll eben ein reallity historic RPG spielen.Fällt mir grad keins ein ,aber die gibts bestimmt auch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skafds (2. März 2008)

Jungs spielt ma wc3 und ihr versteht


----------



## Sonduci (2. März 2008)

Wer Warcraft gespielt hat weiss das es Hubschrauber Panzer und ander Technologische sache im Spiel von anfang dabei waren. Es ist und bleibt WARCRAFT. Alles was bis jetzt kamm war auch schon in dem alten Spiele Warcraft I-III drin. Jeder nur WoW spielt hat eigentlich nichts zusagen über das spiel.


----------



## Prinzpi (2. März 2008)

Lieber TE:

1. Wenn dir WoW zu lächerlich ist, dann hör einfach auf damit.
2. Den Hubschrauber gab es schon in WC3
3. Gnome und Goblins haben in WoW schon immer Sachen erfunden, wieso sollten sie dann keine fliegende Rakete entwickelt haben?
4. mimimi


----------



## zappenduster (2. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen man kann es zeitlich nicht zuordnen, auch wenn es wohl um die Zeit des Mittelalters angesiedelt ist. Blizzard schafft sich hier eine EIGENE Welt und kopiert nicht unser Mittelalter. Klar dass Hubschrauber und Raumschiffe im Mittelalter extrem unlogisch sind, aber dies ist nun mal Blizzards eigene Welt, hier ist das eben möglich und von daher in meinen Augen nicht unlogisch.
> Zu den Hubschraubern, wir wissen alle wie technikversiert die Gnome sind, warum können sie sowas also nicht entwickeln? Immerhin hat die Entwicklung dieser Dinger ingame 3 Jahre gedauert bis sie fertig waren^^
> Zur Tiefenbahn, die erste fehlerlose Entwicklung der Gnome, gz an dieser Stelle^^ Aber die wurde hauptsächlich eingebaut, um die Erreichbarkeit zwischen IF und SW zu vereinfachen. Willst du als N811 mit dem schiff nach Menethil, nach IF laufen und dann irgendwie durch die Sengende Schlucht oder Brennende Steppe nach SW laufen? Unmöglich. SW ist nun mal vom Rest der Allianz bissl Abseits gestellt, von daher war die Tiefenbahn wohl ein notwendiges Übel.
> Zu den Raumschiffen, Draeneis haben keine Raumschiffe, haben sie nie gehabt und haben die Technologie dazu auch noch lang nicht. TK/Arka/Bota/Mecha und Exo sind *Dimensionsschiffe der Naaru*, nicht der Draeneis. Dimensionsschiffe, keine Raumschiffe. Wie der Name sagt springen Dimensionsschiffe wohl durch Dimensionen und verrichten keine interstellaren Flüge a la Star Wars Raumschiffe. Und das in der WoW Welt viele Magier und andere Wesen Dimensionstore zwischen Welten öffnen können etc ist ja bekannt. Warum können dann die Naaru keine Schiffe bauen die das können? Die haben halt das Know-How^^
> ...






Order schrieb:


> mein vorposter spricht mir aus der seele förmlich =) ich finde die welt vom Warcraft Universum spannend und abwechslungsreich. mal ganz ehrlich ... wenn wir nicht diese goblins gnome helikpoter raketenmounts roboter (gnomeregan lässt grüßen) laser dimensonsschiffe und und und nocht hätten wäre das Warcraft Universum genauso langweilg wie HdRO oder AoC, tut mir leid aba bis Auf die HdR filme sind diese welten öööööööde auf dauer. Bei WoW hat jeder was er will, die einen gehen den Weg des Ingineurs und sehen dann später mit ihren fähigkeiten und dergleichen wie nen Sci-Fi Soldat ^^ ... woraufhin die andern die mit ihren chars löangsam zusezhen wie aus ihrem kleinen schwachen schützling ein Champion der Allianz / Horde wird in einer mittelalterlichen welt (classic WoW). noch dazu gefällt mir dieser mix sehr sogar. vor allem mit BC wurde es ja noch abwehclungsreicher als ich es je dachte. ich finde Blizzard hat die stimmungsvollste, lebendigste und spanndnste Welt erschaffen die ich kenne. Und nur den Entwicklern die Schuld zu geben ist echt armselig ... wenn ihr doch WoW soooo hasst dann hört doch auf und zockt AoC -.- und weint nicht rum bitte, das nervt einfach ...
> 
> Zu dem Kiddy - Problem:
> Jedes aba wirklich JEDES hat anfänger, noobs, kiddys in ihrer welt und das werdet ihr nicht verhindern können wenn es mehr oder weniger werden. Findet euch damit bitte ab. sie gehören nun mal zum leben dazu, oder geht ihr auf nen platz wo so nen 12 jähriger jemanden beleidigt und haut im eine rein so wie das gerede von euch klingt ? im rl ignoriert man sie und in wow auch. also gibt es kein problem damit. ihr müsst auch wow mal aus nem anderen Blickwinkel sehen, und zwar das WoW die GRÖSSTE Spileranzahl überhaupt hat die aktiv zocken (wenn ich mich irren sollte könnt ihr mich gerne verbessern
> ...


FULL ACK euch beiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was hier dem Spiel angekreidet wird, da können sich einem die Fußnägel hochrollen. Manche pieseln sich wirklich wegen ein paar mickriger Mounts oder ach so unrealistischer Sachen wie Tiefenbahn ein und berufen sich darauf, dass WoW ja im Mittelalter-Setting (wohlgemerkt in unserem historisch nachempfundenen Mittelalter mit Orks, Drachen, Hexenmeistern & Co.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) angesiedelt ist, geht's noch lächerlicher? Seht euch lieber die grandiosen Landschaften, Animationen und Effekte an. Das ist künstlerisch 1A+ mit Stern.^^ Da machen MMOs wie EQ2, Vanguard, AoC etc. mit ihren leb- und lieblos hingeschludderten Landschaften so viel mehr falsch (falls WoW designtechnisch überhaupt etwas falsch macht) und ihr stört euch an ein paar verdammten Heli- und Raketen-Mounts, wo die Spielwelt so herrlich detailverliebt designt und wunderbar lebendig und organisch wirkt. >.> Eure Probleme möcht ich ehrlich nicht haben...


----------



## Seryma (2. März 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> DAS NENNT MAN MODERNISIERUNG!!!!



dann fehlen mir die autos, die motorräder und alles was dazwischen erfunden wurde...

wo soll das denn hinführen?

wenn die horde nun sturmwind angreift, fahren sie uns dann schon mit panzern um?

oder schreit irgendwann jemand "Hilfe, LUFTANGRIFF!" wenn die Allianz mit 150 Leuten auf Orgrimmar zufliegt?!



Soweit würde ich es nicht gerne kommen lassen!


----------



## Visi0n (2. März 2008)

@ sascha 

also das du immer das alter angreifst .. zeugt nicht gerade von deinem charakter 

das isn th und daher verkrafte kritik an deiner meinung und flame net zurück .. den wenn du wirklich ü-30 bist steht man über sowas drüber ... naja eig. schon viel früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lessard (2. März 2008)

Genaugenommen haben nicht die Draenei die Raumschiffe gebaut, es waren die Naruu, die für die Draenei die Schiffe bauten. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht so fortschrittlich sind, wie oben erwähnt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

*LESEN  ODER KLAPPE HALTEN!*


Visi0n schrieb:


> @ sascha
> 
> also das du immer das alter angreifst .. zeugt nicht gerade von deinem charakter
> 
> ...


Eigentlich steh ich ja auch über diesen Dingen, aber es nervt gerade bei den Kiddys (ob nun körperliche oder geistige), das sie scheinbar *KEINERLEI* Kritik an ihrem heißgeliebten WoW zulassen können, bzw sie eine andere Meinung reinziehen können, ohne gleich mit geflame zu kontern. Ich hab nichts gegen Kritik, aber das kann auch sachlich und "erwachsen" bleiben.

Ebenso dieses ewig nervende rumreiten auf "Mittelalter" oder "WC3"... wenn man sich an einer Diskussion beteiligen will sollte man nicht nur den *ERSTEN * Post lesen und dann am Ende seinen Sülz dazu geben. Praktischerweise kann man in Foren die *GESAMMTE * Diskussion nachlesen! Das ist vielen aber zuviel, sie überlesen nochmalige genauere Erklärungen in der Mitte (daher die "freundliche Überschrift) und schon wird der Thread mit unmengen an überflüssigen Posts zugemüllt. (Für die Faulen: auf Seite 8 stehts nochmal).

Und nochmal für alle anderen: ICH KENNE WEDER WC1-3 NOCH DIE BÜCHER!!!

Aber um nochmal eine Sache zu erwähnen: viele berufen sich hier immer wieder darauf, daß WoW doch Fantasy ist... dann wäre es doch wirklich kein Problem (und für viele sicher auch voll cool), wenn in Zukunft Autos, Flugzeuge, Maschinengewehre, Panzer (die gabs doch schließlich schon bei WC3, warum sind sie HIER noch nicht???), Getränke- und Essensautomaten (für das schnelle Auffüllen unterwegs), Geldautomaten an jedem 2. Baum (um von überall auf´s Gildenkonto zugreifen zu können)... ach das könnte ich noch ewig fortsetzen.
*Aber hey, unter dem Deckmantel der "Fantasy" läßt sich doch schließlich ALLES machen und an den Mann bringen und jeder muß sich damit abfinden können... es ist halt Fantasy* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bitte, *selbst Fantasy sollte gewisse Grenzen einhalten!* 

Und um mal ein Technik-Argument von einigen hier aufzugreifen:
Anderfalls müßte Blizzard ja zwangsweise die von vielen erwähnten Panzer ins Spiel einführen, allein schon um dem Warcraft-Universum gerecht zu werden und ihre Welt zu vervollständigen. 
Aber mal ehrlich, *WOLLT IHR DAS???  * *Fändet ihr es noch cool, wenn bald jeder mit ´nem offiziellen Warcraft-Panzer durch die Welt fährt? Oder wär Euch das dann AUCH zuviel des WoW-Realistischen?*

Und DAZU hätte ich jetzt zu gern mal ernsthafte Meinungen gelesen
=> Panzer (offizieller Bestandteil der Warcraft-Universums) in WoW <=

Bin echt gespannt was DAZU kommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt was DAZU kommt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu kannste nicht viele sinnvolle Kommentare erwarten^^




PS:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- für deinen Beitrag


----------



## EMaN1984 (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und nochmal für alle anderen: ICH KENNE WEDER WC1-3 NOCH DIE BÜCHER!!!



dann sollttest du das ma tun, um den hintergrund komplett zu verstehen, damit wäre es doch geklärt !


----------



## Tikha (3. März 2008)

So ist WOW nunmal und ich finde es nichtmal schlecht. Die meisten RPs haben ein stures "Mittelaltersetting" mit Drachen und Elfen die mit Bögen kämpfen. Warum sollte man genau das selbe nochmal in anderer Optik machen. Das Spiel ist nunmal anders als ein 0815-mmorpg.... wers nicht mag hat genügend Alternativen.


----------



## anorianna (3. März 2008)

omg, du hast glaube ich etwas nicht verstanden, TE. WoW=Spiel=Spaß=Lustig=+ fürs raketenmount

Wenn du es nict willst, dann fliegst du halt weiterhin auf deinem Drachen, Rochen oder bleibst auf deinem Ar.... sitzen. Du kannst auch einfach die Augen zumachen, wenn ne Rakete an dir vorbeifliegt. Ich finde solche witzigen Adds sind einfach klasse.
btw: Von Anfang an gab es Jäger mit Gewehren. Gewehre=|Mittelalter, oder?



> Panzer (die gabs doch schließlich schon bei WC3, warum sind sie HIER noch nicht???)...



Einmal bitte vor IF / Kharanos gucken, dann schwätzen, danke.


----------



## aRrAQ (3. März 2008)

Will auch mal was dazu sagen,
wenn du wc3 gespielt hättest, hättest du das mit den draenei zum Beispiel schon vorhersehen können.
Soweit ich weiß, sind die Draenei ein friedliches Volk, welches halt mit ihrem Raumschiff abgestürzt sind und sich gegen die Burning Legion verteidigen mussten.

Raketenflugmount, ok wirklich lächerlich, aber in wow ist (fast) nix vorgeschrieben, bis halt auf einige storyteile.
Ich bezweifle auch, dass dieses in näherer Zukunft kommen wird.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> "Panzer (die gabs doch schließlich schon bei WC3, warum sind sie HIER noch nicht???)..."
> Einmal bitte vor IF / Kharanos gucken, dann schwätzen, danke.


Ich sprach nicht von Deko-Panzern, sonder von Panzern, um die gegnerische Seite zu bekämpfen... also Panzer für ALLE   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. März 2008)

also so übertrieben find ich das ja jetzt net ich meine die helis von den ingis bestehen ja nciht aus metal oder so wie die heute sind und wen man die so anschaut sollte man sich 2 mal überlegen ob man so was fliegen sol^^
und das in nethersturm alles so leuchtet das gehört dazu 

also ich finde bliz hat nciht übertrieben 

mfg


----------



## Shrukan (3. März 2008)

Ich find das gut was sie da machen...

Da mal so moderne Dinge reinmischen. Die Tiefenbahn zum Beispiel?
Das gabs ganz bestimmt nicht im Mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & ich find die passt trotzdem rein.

So lange die nicht Hochhäuser, Panzer, oder Sonstige moderne Waffen einbauen ist mir das egal ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> So lange die nicht Hochhäuser, *Panzer*, oder Sonstige moderne Waffen einbauen ist mir das egal ^^


Panzer gehören aber doch scheinbar dazu, warum würde dich DAS stören?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [Und DAZU hätte ich jetzt zu gern mal ernsthafte Meinungen gelesen
> => Panzer (offizieller Bestandteil der Warcraft-Universums) in WoW <=
> 
> Bin echt gespannt was DAZU kommt...
> ...



Dampfpanzer fahren auf dem Jahrmarkt...
Dampfpanzer stehen in jeder Zwergenbehausung rum (neben Southshore, im Brachland etc.)
Es gibt jede Menge Dampfpanzer im Spiel. 
Du hast offensichtlich nicht genau hingeschaut.
Augen auf, beim Dampfpanzerkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (3. März 2008)

Moin erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
also ich finde das WoW durch den ganz nether und scherbenwelt zeuch mir einfach zu "space´ig" wurde. Vor BC fand ich das Spiel troz einigen merkwürdigen dingen wie der "Tiefenbahn" genial. Und sozusagen der Punkt der das Game noch den gewissen kick gegeben hat war die Ini Nax. Die war zwar auch schon recht abgefahren von Aufbau und Geschichte aber das hat dem Spiel den gewissen kick verleit. Ich hoffe das Blizz sich die Kritiken mal von dem Kunden zu Herzen nimmt. Drücke die daumen das WotLk besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (3. März 2008)

Finds ok so wies ist. Die Ingies sind eben ne Sache für sich und etwas weiter entwickelt als der Rest von WoW...


----------



## Thug (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenigstens Einer der erkannt hat, was mich so stört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Völliger Schwachsinn, ich kann mir bei deinen Posts nicht vorstellen, das Du von Anfang an WoW gespielt hast... Du sagst es doch selber im ersten Post von Dir mit der Tiefenbahn, hast Du dir mal ein Funken Gedanken gemacht warum da ne Tiefenbahn bestehen kann? Ich sag nur Gnome! Das ist nur ein Beispiel, warum sollte es nicht auch Raketenmounts geben? In dieser Welt spielt Magie eine ganz große Rolle, und mit der ist wohl alles machtbar, ja auch ein Raketenmount.  Die Draenei sind auch mit Ihrem Raumschiff abgestürzt mit dem erscheinen von TBC, spätestens da hättest Du dich aufregen müssen, also komm hier nicht mit sonem verkackten Flugmount umme Ecke was Dich jetzt stört....


----------



## Owock (3. März 2008)

huhu,

ich glaube hier haben eineige Leute vergessen, dass es nur um fiktive Welten geht und nicht ums RealLife. Jetzt mal im Ernst, welches logische Spiel (außer Die Sims) ist erfolgreich? Was macht Spiele denn aus? Ich würde sagen, dass sie unrealistisch sind (!!!). Wenn man etwas auch im RL machen kann, ohne an die gesetzlichen Grenzen zu stoßen, ist das irgendwie langweilig...Was glaubt ihr, wie viele Kinder sich Nintendogs gekauft haben, die einen richtigen Hund besitzen? Wahrscheinlich nur ein paar, die zu faul sind im RL mit dem Hund rauszugehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja, ich bin mal gespannt auf Age of Conan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Ich hab kein Problem mit fliegenden Raketen. Nur stören Tauren mich dadrauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

MfG StevyBoy


----------



## Captain_Chaos (3. März 2008)

Da es sich hier um ein Fantasy-Spiel handelt finde ich die meisten Dinge die sich im Spiel befinden eigentlich ganz okay. Natürlich sollte man aufpassen, dass man es nicht übertreibt. Aber bislang ist alles noch so wie ich es von einem Fantasy-Spiel erwarten würde.

Das einzige was ich vielleicht noch ändern würde wäre, dass man sich mittels eines Portals zwischen allen Hauptstädten einer Fraktion porten könnte. Man kann es zwar von Shattrat aus in jede Hauptstadt, sitzt dann da aber fest wenn sein Ruhestein CD hat.


----------



## Haloyakee (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> 
> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat).
> 
> ...



Ok, die Draenei-Sache Uaaaaah *Kopf-Tisch*

Aber du hast wohl nie die Warcraft-Teile 1-3 gespielt, oder? Die dienten als Vorlage und da kommen die technischen zum Teil drin Spielereien vor. Panzer, Fluggeräte (Hubschrauber ja) und sogar Flinten. Naja ob es denn ne Rakete sein muss ... aber das wäre nur technisch konsequent, da unsere lieben kleinen irren Tüftler namentlich Goblins und Gnome es ja nicht sein lassen können.

Ok, zugegeben man kann es auch übertreiben. Der Technikkram muss halt seltenheitswert haben und nicht besser sein, dann macht es noch Sinn.


----------



## Imbachar (3. März 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> ich glaube hier haben eineige Leute vergessen, dass es nur um fiktive Welten geht und nicht ums RealLife. Jetzt mal im Ernst, welches logische Spiel (außer Die Sims) ist erfolgreich? Was macht Spiele denn aus? Ich würde sagen, dass sie unrealistisch sind (!!!). Wenn man etwas auch im RL machen kann, ohne an die gesetzlichen Grenzen zu stoßen, ist das irgendwie langweilig...Was glaubt ihr, wie viele Kinder sich Nintendogs gekauft haben, die einen richtigen Hund besitzen? Wahrscheinlich nur ein paar, die zu faul sind im RL mit dem Hund rauszugehen
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er will eher damit sagen, dass bei WoW so ein bischen das altertümliche verloren geht.....weil WoW ist ja irgendwo in der Zeit des Mittelalters angesetzt(Außer, dass es eben Magie u.ä. gibt)   Und dann kämpft man eben mit Schwertern und so....aber dann kommt auf einmal BC und alles wird ein bischen "lächerlich" es gibt Raumschiffe und Rakten und so....und so geht für viele Leute der Spielflair verloren....mich persöhnlich stört es nicht, dass es ein bischen ins lustige gezogen wird....aber in gewisser hinsicht hat Sascha BO schon recht, weil damit eben ein gewisser "Reiz" des Spiels verloren geht....

MFG Imbachar


----------



## Hubautz (3. März 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> weil WoW ist ja irgendwo in der Zeit des Mittelalters angesetzt




 „Es war einmal in der kleinen mittelalterlichen Stadt Gnomeregan….“

Denkt doch mal nach, bevor ihr was schreibt.

BC ist Müll, finde ich auch, aber den ganzen Technikkram gab es schon vorher. Und ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied, ob da ein Panzer vor der Tür steht, oder ob man damit fahren kann. In beiden Fällen ist er im Spiel und gehört dazu.


----------



## Seridan (3. März 2008)

hehe find die Fliegenklatschen geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber du hasst auf jeden fall recht als ich zum ersten mal von der rakete gehört habe bin ich schir vom stuhl gefallen. lächerlich einfach nur lächerlich das ganze.
und dadurhc laufen blizz auch n haufen leute weg, ich geb dem spiel noch max. 2 jahre dann werden es keine 10 mio sieler merh sein sondern nur noch 2mio...


----------



## Tikha (3. März 2008)

Das ist doch bei jedem Spiel so, daß es irgendwann weniger werden... da ist es relativ egal was Blizz macht und diese Prognosen sind ziemlich überflüssig.


----------



## alchilèes (3. März 2008)

warcraft hat nie den anspruch eines realitätsnahen spieles gehabt, so gesehen ist in der wow alles möglich,
nur weil eine rasse mit einem(jawohl nur einem) raumschiff geflüchtet und dann gestrandet ist heisst es noch lange nicht das sie ihr wissen benutzen um waffen herzustellen.
die drenai sind ja nun nicht gerade eine rasse die sich durch eroberungsfeldzüge auszeichnet sondern eher friedfertig.
warum sollten sie also moderne waffen besitzen?

seht das spiel als das an was es ist und versucht nicht hinter alles und jedem einen sinn zu sehn, sonst spielt ihr das falsche spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (3. März 2008)

ich weiß garnicht was manche leute haben. sehen wir uns mal moderne städte an, beispiel rothenburg ob der tauber. man sieht heute noch den mittelalterlichen stadtkern die bzrgmauern und ähnliches, es ist einfach ins normale leben mit eingeflossen. aber verzichten die leute deshalb auf fliesendes wasser, ein auto oder gar strom, nur damit es für irgend welche touristen autentisch wirkt??? NEIN
oder man nehme mal solche sachen das schon im mittelalter fluggeräte, panzer und ähnliches konstruiert wurden und sie zum teil auch funktieoniert haben (die briten haben den mittelalter panzer nach zeichnungen und mit den damals gegebenen materialien nachgebaut). in china gabs schon raketen als wir hier noch in hölen lebten und ja es gab auch mal nen kaiser der sich damit zum mond schiesen lassen wollte.

und wenn ich mir andere fantasyromane anschaue wie zb die drachenlanze, da sind die gnome/gobblins auch die total verrückten erfinder, wo leider auch vieles schief geht. wie eben auch bei den transportern die die ingis in wow benutzen können, man hat das aussehen aus der feindlichen fraktion - man wird hoch in der luft rematerialisiert oder wurde sogar mit seinem bösen zwilling ausgetauscht.
ich finde sowas nicht unrealistisch sondern halt fantasy.
klar herr der ringe ist auch fantasy, aber auf einer ganz anderen geschichte angelegt. und mal ehrlich, wenn da jemand schreibt bei der letzten schlacht hätten sie laserkanonen haben müssen (wegen fortschritt), in welcher zeit kann man einen kontinent durchwandern, sicher braucht man ne weile, aber keine jahrzehnte bis jahrhunderte.
also sind solche vergleiche an den haaren herangezogen und taugen nichts.
und was das aussehen der scherbenwelt angeht, wisst ihr wie es vielleicht auf einem anderen planeten in vielleicht noch einer anderen galaxie aussieht? glauben manche leute wirklich daran das sich das leben überall gleich entwickelt? wie naiv
es ist ok so wies ist, und wem der stil nicht gefällt sollte sich vielleicht doch ein anderes onlinespiel besorgen.


----------



## Shaunî (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dazu dann dieses Sci-Fi-Addon BC... ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die Draenei, Orcs und sonstwer ursprünglich von ´nem andern Planeten stammen, und die Sache mit so´nem magischen Portal (zum reisen zwischen den Welten) ist irgendwo auch noch fantasytechnisch vertretbar, aber die Draenei haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!! Mit einem sind´se auch noch abgestürzt und leben nu mit der restlichen Bande zusammen.
> Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen??? Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm hast du dich mal mit der Story befasst?? anscheind nicht das Raumschiff gehört nicht den Draenei sondern den Naruu und sie haben ihn die Exodar auch nur zur flucht vor der Brennenden Legion gegeben.

Und das es auf anderen Welten fortschrittlichere Lebensformen gibt wie auf anderen is doch normal... wer weiss ob nicht irgenwto im "rl" ne andere Lebensform auf die Erde kommt und uns Raumschiffe schenkt oder Raketen oder what ever... Vieleicht geben auch die uns dann keine Waffen weil die gefahr zu groß wäre sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen zu töten??


----------



## Zwodrey (3. März 2008)

ich finde wow was das angeht super. es spielt NICHT auf der erde. also kann man es nicht mit dem mittelalter bei uns vergleichen. man hat natürlich auch hier schwerter und so, schon klar. aber der rest ist fantasy und da ist nunmal alles an kombinationen möglich. das hier ist nicht der herr der ringe. da sind aufgrund der geschichte keine raumschiffe möglich. bei wow allerdings schon, es fügt sich natlos in die ganze lore ein. ich persönlich würde auch nicht alles ins spiel integrieren, manches ist ein wenig albern. aber ich kann es gut akzeptieren, da wow eine ganz eigene welt ist. mich störts nicht. es ist NICHT die erde und nicht unsere vergangenheit. und in dieser völlig eigenen welt bzw in diesen eigenen welten, gibt es eben wesen die unterschiedlich weit entwickelt sind. die orks kloppen stumpf mit waffen rum und die draenei haben schon raumschiffe und die goblins sind eh die ganze zeit am rumtüfteln. also ich finde alles stimmig soweit.


----------



## Magrotus (3. März 2008)

Meine Güte, immer dieses Geheule, hier n Geheule, da nervt was, hilfe die attunements fallen weg, oh je jetzt gibts auch noch Raketen.
HEUL.
Es ist mir persönlich so was von egal, ob es auch Raketen gibt. WoW ist nun mal kein Rollenspiel, das seine Welt ernst nimmt, es ist immer mit Augenzwinkern dabei.
Aber sucht einfach weiter, es gibt noch viele weitere Gründe zu heulen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dumdidumdi (3. März 2008)

Über den Science-Fiction Einfluss in WoW kann man sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, allerdings war zumindest ein gewisser Teil "High-Tech" auch im Original-WoW enthalten. So ist in Gnomeregan praktisch etwas ähnliches passiert wie ein atomarer Supergau im Kleinformat.
Allerdings denke ich, das Blizzard mit dem Erscheinen von WotLK ohnehin wieder näher an klassische Fantasy heranrückt, zumindest von dem zu urteilen, was man so an Screenshots sehen konnte.


----------



## Frigobert (3. März 2008)

Wenn ein Raketenflugmount kommt, dann will ich in Azeroth aber auch mit einer Harley Gnomeson "Fat Boy" durch die Gegend cruisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

Wow war immer ne LaZorgunZ geschichte ..

ausser bei dir um die ecke gibts orcs und n811s (wenns 2tes in weiblich gibt ruf mich an xD)
ne mal ernsthaft .. dreanor und all das ganze raumschiff zeugs das ist halt sci fi !


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Wenn ein Raketenflugmount kommt, dann will ich in Azeroth aber auch mit einer Harley Gnomeson "Fat Boy" durch die Gegend cruisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möchte einen Opel GnOMEGA   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sagt eigentlich kaum jemand was zu den Panzern, die man doch theoretisch auch fahren können dürfen müßte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (3. März 2008)

Jaja, und vermutlich ist der TE auch noch Horde-Spieler und rennt mit einer sprechenden Kuh rum ...

Vielleicht solltest Du wirklich was anderes spielen, wenn Du mit dem eigenen Universum von Wow nicht klar kommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (3. März 2008)

Also ich wäre ja dafür das noch ein paar weitere Arenen eingeführt werden. So richtig geiles insta-gib mit jumpads, space Hintergrund, Rail-Guns und anstelle von Plattenrüstungen tragen wir dann X-Men Kostüme.

Wäre das immer noch nicht lächerlich genug für euch ?


----------



## KlausIV (3. März 2008)

WoW Basiert auf dem Warcraft Universum.

In diesem gabs von Anfang an, Uboote, Zeppeline, Panzer & andere Gemeinheiten.
Technik, nicht ganz ausgereift, wackelig, schief, gehört schon immer zu warcraft und sollte auch fester bestandteil von wow sein.

Wer mittelalter will soll zu AoC gehen, WoW ist Fantasy, mit Tauren, gnomen, Magie.
Technik baut sich sehr gut in WoW ein, sie ist vorhanden, aber sie hat Macken, man sieht ihr unvollkommenheit an.


----------



## Gumbie (3. März 2008)

naja ein Raumschiffmount (rakete) sollte eher nur ein geg sein.
es ist ein game warum sollte es in der fantasie der entwickler nicht sowas geben?
ich finde es kommt nicht nur auf alberne flugmounts an


----------



## Ilunadin (3. März 2008)

Ach du meine Güte....regst du dich jetzt ernsthaft wegen einer (eigentlich sogar sehr stylischen und schön Gnomig-Goblinmäßig designeten[seltsames wort ich weiß^^])Rakete auf die sowieso nur 3-6 Leute auf dem Server haben werden?

Wenn dir die Geschichte von WarCraft 1-3 nix sagt lass das spielen bleiben.Okok die Draenai hätte auch auf schönerem weg nach Azaroth kommen können aber mein Gott was solls auch Naaru brauchen ein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diese "Baaaah so lächerlich is doch echt scheiße" -Beiträge kann man sich sparen....wenn es euch zu lächerlich wird kündigt doch einfach!(Obwohl da war ja die Sache mit der "Sucht" ,nich wahr?)

So far ,Ilu


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> ...wenn es euch zu lächerlich wird kündigt doch einfach!(Obwohl da war ja die Sache mit der "Sucht" ,nich wahr?)
> So far ,Ilu


Ein Suchti würde alles schlucken, was Blizz ihm präsentiert... ohne murren, knurren oder Kritik zu üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm... das könnte so einige Kommentare hier erklären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (3. März 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Dampfpanzer fahren auf dem Jahrmarkt...
> Dampfpanzer stehen in jeder Zwergenbehausung rum (neben Southshore, im Brachland etc.)
> Es gibt jede Menge Dampfpanzer im Spiel.
> Du hast offensichtlich nicht genau hingeschaut.
> ...


^^

Und mal abgesehen davon, dass das immer noch ein Spiel ist und WoW sich zum Glück nicht ganz so bierernst nimmt wie die ganzen trockenen MMOs da draußen (stell mir so einen Gnom auf einer Rakete "reitend" ziemlich lustig vor, fehlen nur noch die Cowboystiefel mit Sporen dran samt passenden "Hüa" Animationen xD): 
Es gab schon vor ca. 2000 Jahren einen technikbegeisterten Griechen namens Heron von Alexandria, der mit Dampf und der Mechanik rumexperimentierte und eine Menge verrückten Zeugs damit anstellte (wie u.a. automatische Drehtüren^^). Hätte er seine Gedanken weitergesponnen und wären seine Unterlagen nicht bis vor kurzem verschollen gewesen, hätte es bereits rund 1700 Jahre vor Newcomen, Watt & Co. die ersten voll funktionstüchtigen Dampfmaschinen gegeben und unser Mittelalter sähe ganz anders - dem von WoW viel ähnlicher - aus als es letztendlich ausgesehen hatte. Eine minimale Veränderung in der Menschheitsgeschichte und es wäre alles ganz anders gekommen... Denkt mal drüber nach. Wer die "LOTRO Fantasy Mittelalter gut, WoW Fantasy Mittelalter schlecht" Denkweise vertritt, scheint mir da ziemlich beschränkt zu sein, denn auch _unser_ Mittelalter hätte ganz leicht ganz anders aussehen können...


----------



## Calathiel (3. März 2008)

Helikopter
Rakete
Panzer
sprechende Kühe
Laufende Untot (obwohl die knie nur aus knochen bestehen)
Tiefenbahn
Aufzüge
Portale
Magie

wtf ES IST ALLES UNREALISTISCH !!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn du Mittelalter spielen willst, darf es keine magie  usw. geben..
Wow das würde WOW bereichern..............

Da wow aber kein Mittelalterspiel ist sondern sci-fi IST DEN MACHERN keine Grenzen gesetzt... Von mir aus dürfen die auch Chewbacca oder Superman einfügen, es wäre nicht verboten. Gut die zwei letzteren wären ziemlich unpassend, aber es gibt immer wieder gewisse Anspielungen auf solche Sachen. Man nennt sie Eastereggs, und sie machen Wow genau nochn bisserl unterhaltsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (3. März 2008)

hmm...da frage ich mich doch wirklich ernsthaft, was an dem Begriff "Fantasy-Genre" falsch zu verstehen ist - wie man sieht, haben die Macher von Blizz sehr viel Phantasie, wenn sie versuchen diese verschiedenen Elemente zu kombinieren - die Combo "Mittelalter meets SciFi" trifft man übrigens öfters in Spielen (FF...) und Filmen (StarWars - Lichtschwerter) an.

WoW ist nun mal ein Fantasyspiel, wo die Gesetze der Physik nicht immer die uns bekannten sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr lieber realitätsnah was erleben wollt, denn macht die Kiste aus und geht nach draußen (des ist da wo es tagsüber hell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BirKenH4ier (3. März 2008)

Also ich sehe das Zwiegespalten einer seits habt ihr natürlich recht ich hab mich auch gewundert das Blizzard jetzt so nen Schman einführt mir ist in letzter zeit aufgefallen das Blizzard sich immer mehr bemüht die Welt von WoW immer größer und Prachtvoller zu machen und immer mehr neues rein zu "patchen" allerdings bin ich der Meinung das man sich mal wieder aufs wesentliche konzentrieren sollte und das ist der Detailreichtum in WoW. Vor TBC sahen nicht alle Charaktere wie der andere. Vor BC sahen T3 sachen auch nicht fast identisch den pvp sachen aus! Vor BC kam nicht jeder "vollidiot" oder noob an epische sachen ran. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das es vor BC besser war mir gefällt auch der neue content aber ich vermisse den Detailreichtum den Blizzard früher an den Tag legte bei sachen wie Itemgestaltung oder gar Instanzgestaltung oder Bossfights!
Kann sein das ich jetzt etwas vom Thema abgedriftet bin aber das wollte ich einfach mal los werden!

p.s Die Rakete ist lächerlich da habt ihr schon recht!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (3. März 2008)

WoW ist ein Fantasy Spiel... Fantasy heißt meiner meinung nach das, dass alles ERFUNDEN ist? oder täusche ich mich da? Wenn du es Lächerlich findest, dass es Ingis nun möglich ist ihr eigenes Flugmount zu basteln nur weil dir das nicht ins konzept passt kann jeder andere sagen "WoW ist total lächerlich oder hast du schon mal irgentwo einen Untoten Tauren oder Orc gesehen? o0" hoffe doch das ich mich da nicht täusche, falls doch dann korregiert mich doch bitte!


----------



## Huntergottheit (3. März 2008)

das waren noch zeiten als die gummistiefel aus holz waren


----------



## Tanknix (3. März 2008)

Ich hab schon viele Orc und Tauren auf den Straßen laufen sehen, allerdings war ich da zu bis obenhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten /sign @ vorvorposter


----------



## Sensei-Kakashi1 (3. März 2008)

Tryhorn schrieb:


> WoW ist eine Fantasy Welt.
> Also ist nicht zwingend notwendig sich auf ein "Genre" zu beschränken. Für viele mag das vielleicht absurd erscheinen, aber es ist nunmal eine fiktive und keine echte Welt..somit gelten auch die echten (zeitlichen) Grenzen nicht.
> 
> Is halt Geschmackssache und mich hats nie wirklich gestört
> ...




so siehts einfach mal aus...

Es ist eine Fantasiewelt und solche können sich auch anders entwickeln... wieso kann sowas wie ne Tiefenbahn nur entwickeln wenn man auch überall woanders entwickelt ist?

Was ich damit sagen will ist das der Fortschritt bei gewissen maschinen weiter ausgeprägt sein kann, aber bei anderen Dingen nicht Automatisch auch so sein muss...
naja, komisch ausgedrückt aber ich hoffe, ihr wisst wa sich meine XD


----------



## prontopronto (3. März 2008)

Naja ist halt World of Whatever draus geworden. 
Morgen steigen wir alle in den Millenium Falcon und fligen zur Atlantis Untewasser Instanz und kämpfen ab der Seite von Buck Rogers gegen Mutanten Cyborgs. 
Natürlich als heiliger Paladin mit Plattenrüstung und Schwert und Schild.
Aber vielleicht auch mit der Laser-Gatling-Gun ?


----------



## Mc_Donald (3. März 2008)

Ich seh das genauso wie ihr das wird langsam immer lächerlicher. Also ich find man sollte das ganze spiel nochma überarbeiten und alles rausnehmen was irgendwie stört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (3. März 2008)

ENDLICH EINER DER ES AUSSPRICHT xD. Also mit der alten Welt war ich echt soooooo happy. Es war iwie n cooler Mix zwischen Mittelalter und schon so bisl crazy Fantasy ( Schulter etc.) Aber mit BC ist iwie alles aus dem Ruder geraten!! Das mit den Raumschiffen find ich ab absurdesten. Naja und diese lila rumgeblitze nerv auch gewaltig!!


----------



## Grospolian (3. März 2008)

Also auch wenns scho gesagt wurde, die Warcraft Serie hat sich immer an GWs Warhammer Tabletop orientiert(gilt auch für Star Craft) und das ist nunma Dark Fantasy mit Steampunk Elementen und während Warcraft 1 noch  fast pure Fantasy war gibt es seit WC2 starke Steampunk Einflüsse...

Und die setzen sich halt bis in WoW fort, wems nicht gefällt der muß halt damit leben lernen oder was anderes spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw mir gefällts, hab mich nie an den Warhammer anleihen gestört und ich finds auch nicht lächerlich sondern eher auflockernd...

Denn seien wir mal ehrlich wer in Geschichte aufgepasst hat, dem sollte bewußt sein, dass man in einer richtigen Mittelalter Burgen Welt wohl sehr wenig spaß hätte ^^


----------



## schoeni (3. März 2008)

ich bin zwar absolut kein blizz fanboy aber ich liebe WoW wegen seiner abgedrehten, atmosphärischen spielwelt
es is mir auch völlig wurscht das es blizt usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und helis, schusswaffen, etc kennt man doch schon aus der strategie serie WARCRAFT 
einzig das mit dem raumschiff der draenein is ein wenig sehr, sehr lächerlich aja und btw wow spielt man sowieso im seltesten falle wegen atmosphäre oder rp, da sollte man lieber richtung lotro online lugen

lg


----------



## pingu77 (3. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir das Worte aus dem Munde!!



/sign


----------



## NarYethz (3. März 2008)

abgesehen davon, dass es ein fantasygame is, kann es ja gut möglich sein, dass die verantwortlichen zum waffenbau beim oda kurz nach dem aufprall des raumschiffes gestorben sind und daher die pläne und das wissen über damalige waffen/möglichkeiten verloren gegangen ist. Es gibt viele leute die wissen wie man eine waffe benutzt, aber haben die zwangsweise ne ahnung, wie man die waffe herstellt oda welche technik genau dahinter steht damit es funktioniert? nein nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Suyou (3. März 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Mich nervt als alter WarCraft-Spieler seit Teil 1 eigentlich nur der BC-Kram wie Manaschmieden oder Dämonenwarptore (früher wurden Dämonen noch beschworen und nicht herbeigebeamt). Früher war WoW eher ein Steampunk-Fantasyszenario,aber mit BC kam etwas zuviel "bling,bling" und Cyberpunkkram dazu. Von daher freue ich mich auf Wrath,wo Blizzard wieder mehr zurückrudert - ich schiebe den Kram von BC mal auf den Gedankenwirrwarr von Metzen,der ja aktuell das WC- und das SC-Szenario im Auge hat.
> 
> Also weg mit Raumschiffen und Warptoren und her mit altbekannter Nekromantie und Seuchenkessel
> 
> ...




Das hat es ja eigentlich auf den Punkt getroffen  zuviel "blingbling2 und Cyberpunkkram das ist auch wahrscheinlich das was den TE stört genauso wie mich . Zum Thema BlingBling ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das es seit TBC unmengen an hässlichen Pinken items gibt ? 


UND AN ALLE die ein dämliches Kommentar geschrieben haben wie "Spiel was anderes" oder zum 10000millionsten mal "WoW  ist ein Fantasyspiel kein Mittelalterspiel" geschrieben haben 

*
STFU *                  es nervt !Schreibt was sinniges oder nix. (und ja ich freue mich schon über Kommetare wie "öhh du schreibst nix sinniges[dazu nur omfg])


----------



## Muti (3. März 2008)

So um das als erstes mal klar zu stellen:Irgendwann hab ich keine Lust mehr gehabt zu lesen, weil ein Großteil der Beiträge ein Tritt in die Augen war.

1. Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören alles und jedem den Tipp zu geben mit dem zocken aufzuhören? Das nervt auf dauer ziemlich und zieht jeden Thread unnötig in die Länge.
Habt ihr nen Hör-auf-damit-Fetisch?
Heute in der Schule ( Ich bin 16 und nicht 12 Jahre alt ^^ ) kam ein Kumpel zu mir und sagte:
Man man man... da habt ihr mit Jena ma wieder Glück gehabt ihr Borussen und wir müssen gegen die Deppen aus München spielen. -.-
Ich wette ihr hättet sofot gebrüllt: DANN HÖRT DOCH AUF IM DFB POKAL ZU SPIELEN!!!!!!
Also hört pls auf damit... man muss nich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit aufhören nur weil da was nich stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder legt ihr sofort Schularbeit/Steuererklärung/oder sonst was weg nur weil euch der Sprachstil stöhrt?

2. Im Mittelalter haben die Leute an Trolle/Elfen/Drachen/Zwerge/Untote und Magie geglaubt, deswegen verbinden wir diese Wesen mit dem Mittelalter... Und wie schon 2-3x gesagt wurde... 
Leonardo da Vinci ( 1452-1519 ) war u.a. Mechaniker, Ingenieur und Erfinder.
Marcus Vitruvius Pollio ( 1 Jahrhunder v. Chr. ) Ingenieur und Architekt.
Die Herren die für die Planung der Pyramiden, dem Kolosseum in Rom, etc. verantworlich waren,
lebten ... naja... nich alle im Mittelalter aber es geht darum, dass nich alle Forums User...äh sry ich meine nich alle Menschen so "dumm" sind wie man immer gesagt bekommt und deshalb ein Helicopter in der Zeit garnet mal so unwarscheinlich ist. 
Man muss es nur im Stil des Mittelalters verpacken.

3. Ich PERSÖNLICH ( Das ist meine EIGENE MEINUNG und eigene Meinungen kann man nicht flamen.
Ihr könnt höchstens meine Ausdrucksweise flamen!... )

Ich habe kein Problem mit Kühen die auf Racketen oder Gyrokoptern durch die Gegend fliegen.
Allerdings bevorzuge ich dann doch Gegenden die den "Mittelalter-Stil" rüberbringen, anstatt  
"Star Wars meets Pinky Power" ( Netherstorm ~.~ ) und deswegen freu ich mich RIESIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf WotLK, denn da kann ich mit meinem Heli durch Gegenden mit nordischem Stil fliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und ich find Warcraft im Allgemeinen nicht lächerlich. WC ist nice und WoW macht auch spaß.
Es ist eine gute und ernste Story verpackt mit Spaß und dem Sich-nicht-so-ernst-nehmen.


----------



## Violator (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Lol, ich bin darür das dieser Thread Geschlossen wird.

Antwort zu Thread: "wird WoW langsam lächerlich?"   Meine Antwort NEIN AUF KEINEN FALL!

Wenn dir WoW nicht Gefällt weil du ein Noob bist dan Zocke ein Anderes Online Game (Wenn du glück hast findest du Tetris Online, das wäre ehr was für dich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist noch Erfolgreich im Geschäft Fileicht Gibt es bald 20Mio WoW zocker weil es bald eine "Russische" WoW ausgabe geben wird und dann Legt WoW Weider ein Meilenstein den niemand knacken kann.

Erst Überlegen dann Schreiben und Meckern.


WoW 4 Ever.
Blizzard Entertainment 4 Ever.


----------



## SixNight (3. März 2008)

Lol wers scheiße oda albern findet sollte es halt net spielen

@ Violator ich stimme dir zu ^^


----------



## kaali (3. März 2008)

das war doch schon in star wars so da haben se auch mit Lichtschwertern lieber gekämpft als mit laserkanonen ^^                                                   
ich finds gut wenns so bleibt wie jetzt aber wenns mehr wird is auch kakke mit dem ganzen sci fi


----------



## kingkryzon (3. März 2008)

du hast ein "bisschen" recht da es nicht direkt passt aber du musst zugeben (ausser dem raketenmount) das alle technik sachen der ingenieurskunst unterliegen und sehr ins mittelalter eingebaut wurden...sozusagen statt hochglanz is es halt verrostet usw  also sag ich dazu JEIN


----------



## Hubautz (3. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> WoW ist noch Erfolgreich im Geschäft *Fileicht* Gibt es bald 20Mio WoW zocker weil es bald eine "Russische" WoW ausgabe geben wird und dann Legt WoW Weider ein Meilenstein den niemand knacken kann.



Ich mach das ja nicht oft, aber 3 Fehler in einem einzigen Wort, das sieht man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Suyou (3. März 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Lol wers scheiße oda albern findet sollte es halt net spielen
> 
> @ Violator ich stimme dir zu ^^




Ahahahah lolololol ich krieg mich net mehr ein ein paar Posts vor ihm wurde gesagt das damit aufgehört werden soll die ganze Zeit zu sagen "Spiel was anderes!" und er sagt es wieder. o.O rofl /vote 4 bann wegen Doofheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

Der Bär sagt nein, wird es nicht.
Der Bär mag WoW.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (3. März 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> ENDLICH EINER DER ES AUSSPRICHT xD. Also mit der alten Welt war ich echt soooooo happy. Es war iwie n cooler Mix zwischen Mittelalter und schon so bisl crazy Fantasy ( Schulter etc.) Aber mit BC ist iwie alles aus dem Ruder geraten!! Das mit den Raumschiffen find ich ab absurdesten. Naja und diese lila rumgeblitze nerv auch gewaltig!!



Wenn Bc nicht so aussehen würde wie es aussieht, würdet ihr jammern weil sich Blizz nichts neues einfallen läßt


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Wenn dir WoW nicht Gefällt *weil du ein Noob bist * dan Zocke ein Anderes Online Game (Wenn du glück hast findest du Tetris Online, das wäre ehr was für dich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel dafür, daß man mit Kindern nicht diskutieren kann... gibts für sowas kein TeleTubbies-Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Violator schrieb:


> WoW ist noch Erfolgreich im Geschäft Fileicht Gibt es bald 20Mio WoW zocker weil es bald eine "Russische" WoW ausgabe geben wird und dann Legt WoW Weider ein Meilenstein den niemand knacken kann.


 (Ein(?) Satz mit 11 Fehlern, und das OHNE die Satzzeichen mitzuzählen... tztztz)  
Aber was jucken mich 10 oder (im Leben niemals) 20 Mio Zocker oder die zukünftigen Russland-Farmer? Meine Meinung ist halt´ne andere als die der 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Millionen, aber im Vergleich zu DIR bin ich wenigstens in der Lage, diese vernünftig mitzuteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn BC nicht so aussehen würde wie es aussieht, würdet ihr jammern weil sich Blizz nichts neues einfallen läßt


Man hätte BC doch auch aussehen lassen können wie das Teletubbie-Land oder die Sesamstraße... da hätten sich einige wenigstens wohl gefühlt und wären voll in ihrem Element.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Man hätte BC doch auch aussehen lassen können wie das Teletubbie-Land oder die Sesamstraße... da hätten sich einige wenigstens wohl gefühlt und wären voll in ihrem Element.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





LOL ! Nice damit haste die meisten Kinder unter 14 "geowned"wie sie doch so schön sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salac (3. März 2008)

Hat sich von euch nur einer der hier flamed mit der Geschicht von Warcraft auseinander gesetzt.
Im Mittelalter gab es keine Orks. Das zur, scheinbar in der Schule verpassten, geschichtlichen Anordnung.
Es ist eine Fantasy Welt.
Goblins bauen eben Raket das tun sie aber in der Warhammer Welt auch.
Zwerge und Gnome bauen Dampfpanzer.
Spiel HdR:O, das wird Deinen Erwartungen vermutlich am gerechtesten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Hat sich von euch nur einer der hier flamed mit der Geschicht von Warcraft auseinander gesetzt.
> Im Mittelalter gab es keine Orks. Das zur, scheinbar in der Schule verpassten, geschichtlichen Anordnung.
> Es ist eine Fantasy Welt.


Und hast *DU *dich vielleicht mal mit dem Verlauf dieses Threads auseinander gesetzt?
Offensichtlich nicht! Dann wüßtest Du,daß "Mittelalter" kein direkter Vergleich mit unserem Mittelalter sein sollte und das wurde mittlerweile mehrfach klargestellt!!!

Bitte erst lesen was im Verlauf des Threads gesagt wird und DANN schreiben.

Aber nimms nicht persönlich... etwa 50% der Posts wären überflüssig, wenn die Leute zuerst hier mitgelesen hätten.
Ist wohl ´ne Foren-Krankheit. Ersten Beitrag lesen, ans Ende springen und sich einmischen...
*
*verfluch** *Dem nächsten, der zum Thema "Mittelalter" klugscheißert, möge der Account gehackt, geplündert und gelöscht werden!* **verfluch** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duva (3. März 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> 
> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat).


Ich persönlich finde das sehr gelungen, das spiegelt die Gier und den Wahnsinn der Gnome nach Fortschritt und Technologie richtig gut wieder. (wer würde sich schon freiwillig in sonen knatternden Gyrokopter setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wie so oft erwähnt haben die Gyrokopter und Dampfpanzer in WC3 schon ihr Unwesen getrieben.
Wären die Goblins spielbar, dann gäbe das sicherlich nen richtig geilen Technologiekrieg. xD



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dazu dann dieses Sci-Fi-Addon BC... ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die Draenei, Orcs und sonstwer ursprünglich von ´nem andern Planeten stammen, und die Sache mit so´nem magischen Portal (zum reisen zwischen den Welten) ist irgendwo auch noch fantasytechnisch vertretbar, aber die Draenei haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!! Mit einem sind´se auch noch abgestürzt und leben nu mit der restlichen Bande zusammen.
> Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen??? Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> ...


*hust* "Die Dimensionsfestung „Festung der Stürme“ und das *Dimensionsschiff der Draenei (ein Teil der Festung) die Exodar sind Beispiele der Technik der Naaru.*"
...die Raumschiffe, mit denen die Draenei nach Azeroth gekommen sind, sind von dan Naaru und nicht von ihnen selbst.
Ist alles geschichtlich abgesegnet, passt also. ^^

Ich versteh auch nicht, was alle gegen die Scherbenwelt haben.
Ich finde, dass besonders Netherstorm die Energie wiederspiegelt, mit der die Brennende Legion Draenor vernichtet hat.


----------



## Suyou (3. März 2008)

Wie schon 100mal Erwähnt an Bc stört einfach so viel BlingBling Zeug und das dass was vor Bc noch lustig war an items bei Bc einfach mal ein wenig übertrieben wurde. (abgesehen vom Gyrokopter gegen den ich nix hab , nur gegen diese Rakete)

SO und jetzt 


/close bitte , alles wurde gesagt !Thema vorbei


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> SO und jetzt */close bitte* , alles wurde gesagt !Thema vorbei


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Order (3. März 2008)

Hmm ... irgendwie regt sich bei mir der verdacht das ihr nur "eure" sachen durchkriegen wollt ... praktisch wenn ihr die möglichkeit hättet blizzard zu zwingen das alles zu tun was ihr verlangt (das bezieht sich auf diejenigen hier die das "alte" wow wiederhaben wollen) dan wäre wow nur ein weiteres Online Rollenspiel unter vielen das der von zig tausenden in der vergangenheit und zukunft gleich aussieht. Ich hab nix gegen eure Kritik und so nur ihr müsst es mal von der hinsicht sehen ...

Ist Warcraft genauso wie HdR oder Everquest ? NEIN !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard hat hier was neues geschaffen ne einzigartige Welt die um einiges abwechslungsreicher ist als die "Standard" MMORPGS wie Guild Wars. 

WoW ist in diesem Sinne einzigartig, spannend und abwechslungsreich weil hier endloss viele partein rassen konflikte kriege gibt und das in einer welt wo magie zusammen mit technik konkuriert. Gnome und Goblins sind die Erfinder der Technik Welt udn wollen halt was neues machen für die welt, obgleich der nutzen sehr zu wünschen pflegt (ausser nem guten lachen aufm gesicht wenn so ne erfindung in die luft geht oder die gnome schreiend wegrennen weil se nen blitzschlag oder in der art kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) treiben sie die welt voran .. .genausop wie die Magie ... Warcraft kommt sowohl ohne Technik als auch ohne Magie nicht aus. Wenn nur eines dieser Teile fehlen würde wärs langweilig.

Die anderen lieben es so wie es nun ist um sind beeindruckt von den wunderschönen, atmosphärischen gebiete von Dreanor (das is die Scherbenwelt an die nichtwisser hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die anderen nun mal nicht. Ich würde euch raten ... Wartet auf WotLK und vielleicht wird es wieder mehr "mittelalter" im wow universum geben. Fantasy zeichnet sich bei mir dadurch aus niemals langweilig zu werden egal wie alt die Serie, Welt nun auch ist und immer spannend zu bleben bis zum (ich bete darum nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ende.

So hoffe das war ein für manche "erwachsener" post von mir der so halbwegs meine Meinung wiederspiegelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (3. März 2008)

> Oder warum rennt Gruuls Sohn in Nagrand immer im Kreis? hat der Schlagseite oder was
> Und mit wem wurde er gezeugt?



Würd mich auch mal intressieren, vielleicht is Gruul A sexuell wie Godzilla, oder er hat mal einen Drachen vergewaltigt, und sie hat verraten und seit dem hat er rache geschworen ^^ 

bt2 
Wie viele gesagt haben.. Fantasie game, ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violator (3. März 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> wird WoW langsam lächerlich?
> 
> Ja es ist langweilig, hört alle bitte auf und zockt richtige rpg's wie ich
> 
> ...



Ich sage dir mal eins WoW ist nicht Langweilig es Gildet zu den Besten Online Games Übrhaupt. nur weil du ein Kn bist brauchst du nich an wow Rumhacken.

Zock deine Kiddy Spiele Weiter, WoW ist nichts für dich


----------



## Zdam (3. März 2008)

Hab mir mal aus langeweile den ganzen quatsch hier durchgelesen...
wow is nen bisschen bunt, ok
aber das wars vor bc auch

und das einzige was lächerlich wurde, das ist der thread hier o.O

also peace


----------



## Minati (22. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins WoW ist nicht Langweilig es Gildet zu den Besten Online Games Übrhaupt. nur weil du ein Kn bist brauchst du nich an wow Rumhacken.
> 
> Zock deine Kiddy Spiele Weiter, WoW ist nichts für dich



Junge, schreib dich nicht ab. Lern lesen und schreiben.

Wird WoW langsam lächerlich?

Zum einen Teil schon. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun (Grafik etc) sondern eher mit den Spielern. Denn die neigen langsam aber sicher zu Lächerlichkeit.

Na ja ... mir soll's egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (22. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> es ist ja auch fantasy, ich fände es auch deutlich besser ohne moderne sachen.... eben richtig mittelalterlich!
> 
> sturmwind und orgrimmar sehen ja auch aus wie uralte festungen.... und es würde auch ohne den ganzen modernen mist funzen....
> 
> ...




Dann besorg dir HdRO oder AoC. WoW war noch NIE ein typisches Mittelalterspiel, weil das Warcraft Universum damit nichts zu tun hat. Wer Warcraft 3 gespielt hat kennt unter anderem den Gyrocopter. Ausser Sturmwind erinnert aber auch nichts an das Mittelalter in diesem Spiel. Orgrimmar ist eine typische Fantasy Festung, Thunder Bluff ein Indianerdorf, usw. Wer ein Spiel im mittelaterlichen Setting will, ist bei WoW falsch beraten, denn es war noch nie als solches konzipiert.


----------



## Greni (22. März 2008)

also wow am mittelalter festzumachen ist nicht ganz richtig. wow ist fantasy mehr nicht. in fantasy welten kann alles möglich sein. wer sich die ganze warcraft reihe mit offenen augen anschaut sieht überall sachen die rein technisch im mittelalter nicht möglich waren. ich erinnere mich noch an wc wo man mit schiffen ölplattformen beschützen mußte.... ölplattformen im mittelalter..... wer sich also wc ganz genau anschaut wird merken das man diese fantasy welt nicht in eine zeitline stecken kann.

ajo autos für ingis wären echt net schlecht.... mich stört dieses gewackle auf den mounts sowieso... he he

mfg
Greni


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (22. März 2008)

Also ich finde es eigendlich schon gut und auch intressant wenn neue Aspekte in WoW impementiert werden.

Weil is zwar gut und schön wie es vor BC war aber wenn jetzt nie irgendwelche Neuerungen kommen würden, weil sie nicht in die Geschichte von WoW oder WC3 bzw nicht zu einem bestimmt Storytyp passen (Fantasy/SiFi), dann würde es doch auch irgendwann langweilig werden. 

Ich meine in Real hat sich die Welt doch auch weiter entwickelt und wird sich auch noch weiter entwickeln, von daher finde ich es gut wenns auch etwas futuristischer in manchen Gebiten aussieht. Genauso finde ich es aber auch genial wenn ich durch Gebiete reise die Mittelalterlich gestaltet sind.

Ausserdem ich glaube nicht das jemand der eine Jäger/Krieger oder die anderen Klassen die Fernwaffen tragen können, die ganze Zeit mit nem Bogen oder ner Wurfwaffe durch die gegendrennt obwohl man diese evtl durch ne viel bessere Schusswaffe ersetzen könnte. Nur weil er denkt das WoW zu Technisch is^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (8. Juni 2008)

Ich finde, dass man den Mix aus Mittelalter-Sci-Fi bei WoW noch tolerieren kann...außerdem haben die Naaru, nicht die Draenei, den Raumschiff gebaut.
Und die Ingis haben sowieso schon immer sehr "abgefahrene" Dinge herstellen können, die Flugmaschine ist einfach nur cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tworten (8. Juni 2008)

es hat meiner meinung was aus allen zeit epochen ob es nun das mittelalter ist wo man mit schwertern kämpft oder die zukunft wo man vllt sich durch besondere portale gewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (8. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, das Flugmount gibt es jetzt tatsählcih ^^

http://www.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?item=35225


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juni 2008)

@ TE

Das wird es nicht, das ist es schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Shinovah (8. Juni 2008)

*hust* man sollte auch mal an Might und Magic denken, 3.-5. Teil, da kommen auch Raumschiffe vor ( im 3. Teil ) und da gab es WoW noch nicht mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und  nur weil unsere Rockzipfelkuschler mit Gewehren und Panzer und Flugzeugen sich bekämpfen, heist das noch lange nicht, das es  mit Schwertern und Bögen  nicht auch machbar wäre *g*


----------



## The Future (8. Juni 2008)

Soll dir doch egal sein was die mit ihrem spiel machen.


----------



## Tomtar (8. Juni 2008)

naja mal überlegen man kann ja schlecht noch ein portal irgentwo hin plfanzen und sagen TADA da komm die drenai rein und raus. Auserdem is die Exodar kein wirkliches Raumschiff, denn ein ruamschiff braucht kein extra weisen für energie es ist mehr so ein Zauber gewesen was das ding zum fliegen gebraucht hat xD


----------



## Ischozar (8. Juni 2008)

Was die meisten Leute hier nicht verstehen, ist: 

WoW ist nicht, ich wiederhole: NICHT die vergangenheit der Erde. Es spielt nicht auf der Erde und hatte niemals den Anspruch, der Vergangenheit der Erde ähnlich zu sein. Und sein wir mal ehrlich: Alle Technologien, die jemals erfunden wurde, wurden durch Zufälle erfunden (oder zumindest hat ein Zufall den Gedanken hervorgebracht). Die Dampfmaschine, hätte ebensogut im Mittelalter erfunden werden können. und die Gyrocopter in WoW basieren auf einer Dampfmaschine. Nur weil WIR die Dampfmaschine erst spät gebaut haben, müssen die Menschen/Gnome/Goblins/wer auch immer ja nicht auch so lange warten. Und wenn man dann bedenkt, was für eine Artenvielfalt und verschiedene Denkweisen in der Welt von WoW herrschen, ist es überhaupt nichtmehr verwunderlich, dass solche Erfindungen früh gemacht werden.

Es bleiben trotzdem viele ungereimtheiten, aber ich finde das ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele WoW erst seit BC aber kann denoch mit recht behaupten das WoW seit BC lächerlich wird...der ganze funkel pewpew Ufokram is echt nich meine Welt, besser sind Drachen (angemerkt das ich Drachen meine und keine Fischähnlichen/pewpew leuchtenden/Netherdingenskirschen Tiere) und irgendwelche Untote oder Halbwilde!


----------



## Plakner (8. Juni 2008)

Naja mir würds auch besser ohne den ganzen pew pew technik schnickschnack gefallen aber kann ma ja nichts machen.
Mal sehn wies mit Wotlk wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Naja mir würds auch besser ohne den ganzen pew pew technik schnickschnack gefallen aber kann ma ja nichts machen.
> Mal sehn wies mit Wotlk wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da wirds für Mädels sicher Totenkopfbh´s geben xD.
BZW wird es dort bei fast allen Items ein Totenschädel drauf geben lol


----------



## Gocu (8. Juni 2008)

WoW war auch schon immer so (leider) auch die gegner wurden immer größer und größer...


----------



## Tennissocke (8. Juni 2008)

wow wird finde ich nicht lächerlich is ne fantasy welt ..... da kann schon so ein blink blink schwert kommen oder was weis ich was...

finde das die spieler oft immer lecherlicher werden .... du hast keine lila items ne dich nehmen wir ned mit ... usw... das zerstört leider die wow welt finde ich ... anstatt manchen leuten helfen die leider beruflich nicht so oft spielen können .... 

mfg
socke


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> WoW war auch schon immer so (leider) auch die gegner wurden immer größer und größer...


 
Ja und? pass dich deiner Umgebung an und trink Feuerwasser der Winterfelle oder Elixier des Riesenwuchses >:3


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2008)

also in warcraft gab es schon immer raketen, gyrokopter, bomben  und gewehre. seit WarCraft 1, von dem her, nein es wird nicht schlimmer


----------



## Chillers (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *sign*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (9. Juni 2008)

Denkt doch mal nach würde euch WoW spaß machen wenn alles ganz ernst wäre?Es nur die Menschen Klasse gibt?Meiner Meinung nach es ist ein Fantasy Spiel un das bleibt es auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (9. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Naja mir würds auch besser ohne den ganzen pew pew technik schnickschnack gefallen aber kann ma ja nichts machen.
> Mal sehn wies mit Wotlk wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wotlk is mehr in alten zeitepochen angesiedelt, von dem her glaub ich nicht das "moderner schnickschnack" dabei sein wird



> ajo autos für ingis wären echt net schlecht.... mich stört dieses gewackle auf den mounts sowieso... he he



hehe keine schlechte idee, allerdings, wenn sowas mal implementiert werden sollte, dann sollte es ein produkt aus allen berufen sein..... (z.b. schmied = motor; schneider = sitze; lederer = amarturen) wär mal interressant wie man sowas anstellen könnte, vllt gibt es dann die einzelne teile zu kaufen und man kann sich nach und nach sein auto zusammen"fügen"
wär mal eine idee, die ich persönlich für sehr lustig halte

mfg

p.s.achja, natürlich braucht man auch irgendwas um es zum fahren zu bringen, vllt kann der verzauberer aus verschiedenen materialien benzin o.ä. craften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg, malchezzar


----------



## Hangatyr (9. Juni 2008)

Tiameth schrieb:


> WoW ist halt nicht an die reale Welt angelehnt, sondern ein eigenes Universum.
> Kurz und bündig.
> 
> 
> ...




Besser kann man es nicht sagen.

Fantasiegame ebend, wer das nicht mag spielts halt nicht ^^


Love It or Leave It


----------



## SrpskiMacak (9. Juni 2008)

Um genau auf dem Post anzuworten, sag ich ganz kurz: "Nein" :-D gut so und schluss


----------



## Farlum (9. Juni 2008)

Mensch verdammt ihr habt alle recht.

Das man 2 m große Zweihänder trägt ist absoluter Blötzen.
Noch dazu dieses ganze Sci Fi Zeug.
Dann kommt noch dazu das das alles total unrealistisch ist weil die Gnome solch uatsch bauen.

Ach und dann kommt noch dazu das es dort Riesen gibt das man mit ein paar worte geheilt wird und das man 
nicht entgültig stirbt wenn man von Mobs erschalgen wird.

Ich hasse auch dieses Unrealistische Spiel.
Alle spiele sollten wie die Wirklichkeit sein.
Man sollte dort steuern zahlen und arbeiten gehn müssen um überhaupt etwas in dem Spiel machen zu dürfen.
Wenn man nicht arbeiten geht dann bekommt man aber vileicht noch was von der Ogerwohlfahrt oder so.
So sollte WoW sein Toternst und Realistisch.
Nicht so ein Fantasy volles spiel welches den Designern erlaubt den Menschen eine Fantasy Welt außerhalb von Zeit, Raum
und Technischen Entdeckungen zu erschaffen.

Alles sollte möglichst Realistisch sein ! Also Vote für Zaubersprüche weg und MGs für Zauberer,
Schwerter weg und Munitionkisten auf den Rücken (Gewicht ist ja ungefahir gleich).
Ach und Reittiere werden durch Autos ersetzt.

Ich bin dafür das jeder noch ein paar Vorschläge reinsetzt wie man das Spiel absolut verbessern kann.
Warum ? na damit WoW nicht mehr lächerlich ist sondern zu einem ansehnlichen SIMS Online Mutiert.

Gruß Farlum

P.S. Dieser Thread war so lächerlich das ich wirklich mal was dazu schreiben musste :-D


----------



## Segojan (9. Juni 2008)

Natürlich ist vieles unlogisch. Aber es soll halt einfach Spaß machen. Ich finde das Spiel überwiegend lustig, nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2008)

Farlum schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das jeder noch ein paar Vorschläge reinsetzt wie man das Spiel absolut verbessern kann.
> Warum ? na damit WoW nicht mehr lächerlich ist sondern zu einem ansehnlichen SIMS Online Mutiert.
> 
> Gruß Farlum
> ...



Ich geb dir vollkommen recht!! Wow ist auf Spaß aufgebaut mit seinen versteckten Promis, den völlig durchgeknallten Gobblins und und und!

Da geht es nicht drum, so realistisch wie möglich zu sein sondern um Spaß zu haben. Zugegeben, die SciFiRüssis aus der Scherbenwelt nerven etwas aber ich für meinen Teil hoffe mal das Blizz daraus gelernt hat und in Nordend wieder gute alten Holz, Eisenrüstungen usw rausbringt. Ansonsten hab ich nicht viel auszusetzen.

Der Thread lächerlich? Hm.. jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, auch der TE! Nur sollte man nicht gleich so ne "harte" Überschrift reinknallen. Das liest sich immer wie ne Schlagzeile der Bildzeitung und wird genauso ernst genommen....


----------



## Tally (9. Juni 2008)

Also eigentlich wollte ich erst alle Antworten lesen, bevor ich dir antworte, aber es sind schon zu viele Antworten. Von daher könnte es sein, dass hier was erzähle, was längst gesagt wurde, schon mal sry dafür.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen aufmerksamgab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...


Azeroth ist - wie viele schon sagten - eine fiktive Fantasywelt, die beliebige Elemente enthalten kann und das auch tut. Bereits in WC3 und auch im alten WoW waren (und sind) Gnome und Gobline eine technisierte Rasse, die allerlei techischen Kram erfunden haben. Schau dir Gnomregan aufmerksam an, die Goblinzeppeline oder die Goblinstädte. Oder den Beruf Ingenieur, da gibt es eine Menge technischen Kram, den die basteln können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dazu dann dieses Sci-Fi-Addon BC... ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die Draenei, Orcs und sonstwer ursprünglich von ´nem andern Planeten stammen, und die Sache mit so´nem magischen Portal (zum reisen zwischen den Welten) ist irgendwo auch noch fantasytechnisch vertretbar, aber die Draenei haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!! Mit einem sind´se auch noch abgestürzt und leben nu mit der restlichen Bande zusammen.
> Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen??? Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> ...


Also in BC befinden wir uns nunmal auf dem anderen Planeten, von dem die Orcs und die Draenei stammen, auch wenn der inzwischen in Scherben liegt, wie ja nicht zu übersehen ist, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es nur natürlich, dass diese andere Welt völlig anders aussieht als Azeroth und es da auch andere technische Entwicklungen gibt. 
Und nein, es sind *nicht *die die Draenei, die *Raumschiffe *haben, sondern die *Naaru*, von denen niemand weiß, woher sie kommen. Die Exodar ist eine der Gondeln der _Festung der Stürme_, die Kael'thas sich gekrallt hat, also Teil eines größeren Raumschiffs der Naaru. Es ist daher kein Wunder, dass die Draenei das abgestürzte Raumschiff nicht reparieren können, denn es ist nicht ihre Technologie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich nicht so genau weiß, warum man die Exodar und die Festung der Stürme nun unbedingt "Raumschiffe" nennen muss, denn die Naaru sind damit durch den wirbelden Nether gereist, der nicht sehr viel mit  "Weltraum" zu tun hat, zumindest nicht so, wie man ihn aus diversen Sci-Fi-Serien kennt. Warum nennt man es gleich Science-Fiction, nur weil Fahrzeuge benutzt werden, um sich von A nach B zu bewegen? Weißt du, ob es Magie war oder irgendeine Technologie, mit der die Naaru ihr "Raumschiff" einst nach Draenor gebracht haben?

Imho ist es ok, mit Draenor eine Welt zu zeigen, die sich anders entwickelt hat als Azeroth und in der der es Dinge gibt, die es in Azeroth nicht gibt oder nur "aus Versehen" wie die Exodar. Mir WotLK kehrt Blizzard nach Azeroth zurück und verzichtet damit auch folgerichtig auf die sog. Sci-Fi-Elemente. Wenn die dich wirklich so gestört haben, dann kannst du dich doch freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was aber bleiben wird, sind die erfindungsfreudigen Gnome und Gobline. Die sind für ne Menge Überraschungen gut, auch für Raketen-Flugmounts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Was wieso? WoW bzw. Das Warcraft universum wahr schon immer so. Erinnere nur mal an die flugmaschinen aus dem Strategie Bereich. Außerdem sagt einem die Comic Grafik doch schon alles. WoW ist doch noch nie irgentwie ernsthaft mit dem Mittelalter verbunden wenn du so ein spiel willst bist du bei WoW falsch erinnere nur mal an die Rennbahn in Tausend Nadeln oder Aber auch die Raketen Stiefel, Der Taucherhelm und und und. Das gibt es alles schon mit dem alten Contend und zwar ohne patches. WoW spielt zwar im Fantasy Bereich im Mittelalter wegen der Schwertkämpfe und der Magie aber mehr auch nicht Wollte mann einer "ernste welt haben Hätte mann auch die Grafik "Realer gemacht und nicht so "Albern" sieh dir doch mal die Gnome, Tauren und Trolle an.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## palmi (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat).



Brauch da wieder jemand Aufmerksamkeit?
Wenn du anzweifelst, ob es jemals gute Atmosphäre gab, frag ich mich, wieso du überhaupt angefangen hast?!oO
Das sind doch nur so typische Threads, wenn jemand was zu kacken hat, weil er mal wieder nicht weiter kommt.
Geh was anderes zocken und soll ich dir was sagen..in so gut wie JEDEM Game,egal obs PC;XBOX,PS oder sonstwas is...es gibt immer Kleinigkeiten, die nicht ins Game passen,unlogisch sind oder ähnliches.Ob es ein WoW'ler mit Raketenantrieb is, oder nen Rennspiel, in dem dir nach nem Crash mit 300Km/h gegen ne Wand nichts passiert oder z.B. ma Assassins Creed gespielt..?unlogisch von vorn bis hinten...beschwert sich deswegen die halbe Welt...?NEIN.Es is ein Spiel das Spaß machen soll und cih weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, was an ein paar lustigen Neuerungen so mies sein soll...Spiel was anderes wenns dir nit passt, aber behalt diesen Scheiss, hat find ich nix in nem Forum zu suchen, wo man konstruktiv über WOW diskutieren möchte. --->ADS


----------



## Kankru (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ...Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B...



Vote für Autos, Beamen bibt es schon für Ingis!!  =)


----------



## Blutlos (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?



Der heißt "Scooty", ist ein Goblin, steht in Beutebucht und beamt dich mit der entsprechenden Queste nach Gnomeregan, wenn du Hordler bist, wo du dann von "Spuck" in Emfang genommen wirst.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum hierzulande alle die Tolkien-Scheuklappen aufsetzen, wenn sie "Fantasy" hören. Das in WoW dargestellte Genre ist die Unterkategorie Steampunk und in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mal eine Erfindung von Schneesturm (s. z.B. Final Fantasy VII).


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

palmi schrieb:


> *Brauch da wieder jemand Aufmerksamkeit?*
> Wenn du anzweifelst, ob es jemals gute Atmosphäre gab, frag ich mich, wieso du überhaupt angefangen hast?!oO
> *Das sind doch nur so typische Threads, wenn jemand was zu kacken hat, weil er mal wieder nicht weiter kommt.
> Geh was anderes zocken*
> ...


Und sowas verstehst *DU* allen Ernstes unter einer konstruktiven Diskussion?
Wenn dir meine Meinung nicht gefällt... gut, damit kann ich leben. Aber warum sollte ich (deiner Meinung nach) hier nicht mal was zur Diskussion stellen dürfen, was mir persönlich (und scheinbar nicht nur mir) an WoW nicht so gut gefällt? Seit wann ist dieses Forum nur dazu da um zum 1000. Mal zu posten was bei WoW supi ist?
Wenn Du die Meinungen anderer nicht akzeptieren kannst verschwende Deine Zeit nicht in Foren, geh lieber noch´n bissl zocken.



> Farlum - Heute, 08:19
> P.S. Dieser Thread war so lächerlich das ich wirklich mal was dazu schreiben musste :-D


Wenn man einen Beitrag nur mal überfliegt und dadurch Mißverständnisse auftreten (z.B. Stichwort: Mittelalter) isses hier ja scheinbar normal, daß ein Haufen Kids solche Threads hier gleich ins lächerliche abrutschen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Glück kamen irgendwann dann auch noch vernünftige Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (9. Juni 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Der heißt "Scooty", ist ein Goblin, steht in Beutebucht und beamt dich mit der entsprechenden Queste nach Gnomeregan, wenn du Hordler bist, wo du dann von "Spuck" in Emfang genommen wirst.
> 
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum hierzulande alle die Tolkien-Scheuklappen aufsetzen, wenn sie "Fantasy" hören. Das in WoW dargestellte Genre ist die Unterkategorie Steampunk und in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mal eine Erfindung von Schneesturm (s. z.B. Final Fantasy VII).



Wobei du in Final Fantasy 9 einen wesentlich stärkeren Steampunk-Einfluss hast, da wirklich alles auf Dampftechnologie aufbaut... Es gibt natürlich auch ne Menge (wesentlich ältere) Bücher mit dieser Thematik.
Der Humor von WoW wird meiner Meinung nach häufig als Argument gesehen, dass Blizzard speziell Kinder anlocken will. Ich dagegen finde es angenehm, dass nicht alles so ernst genommen wird...
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Nershul (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich manchen Vorrednern hier nur anschließen:

Das WoW-Universum baut auf einer ausgeklügelten Storyline und eben einer frei erfundenen und mittlerweile stark ausgebauten, fiktiven Welt auf. Dass hier Anleihen vom "Mittelalter" auf eher futuristische Sci-Fi-Aspekte treffen und sogar noch mit Magischen Elementen vermischt werden, bildet eben das Gesamtwerk: World of Warcraft (Warcraft-Universum)

Dass manche Dinge/Aspekte nicht ganz so perfekt in dieses Gesamtkunstwerk passen ist richtig, aber das lässt sich designtechnisch eben erklären. WoW ist nunmal im Grunde ein PC-Spiel, welches unterhalten und damit Spaß machen soll. Hier und da gibt es dann besagte designtechnische Entscheidungen, die den Hintergrund nicht so ganz treffen und irgendwie mit "Kunstgriffen" in die Welt eingebaut werden (müssen). Als Beispiel nenne ich hier gerne den Todesritter auf Allianz-Seite. So richtig "passen" will die Vorstellung der abgrundtief bösen Figur des Todesritters auf Allianz-Seite irgendwie nicht, aber auch das wird ins Spiel implementiert und durch einen weiteren "Kunstgriff" halbwegs plausibel erkläutert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann dich, lieber TE, also durchaus verstehen, dass dich einige Dinge an und in WoW stören. Ich denke, dass jedem hier und da mal eine Kleinigkeit über den Weg gelaufen ist, wo man am Design doch arg zu knabbern hatte. Aber alles in allem finde ich die Welt von WoW als Gesamtkunstwerk äußerst stylisch und passend... Zu guter Letzt macht das Spielen auch einfach nur Spaß und darauf kommt es letztendlich doch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit & Greetings to all Players out there

Caym


----------



## Lantana28 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi all,

also ich muss dir zustimmen, das gewisse Iplementierungen einfach nur schwachsinn sind u.a. die Raumschiffe der Drenei insbesondere diese Rakete.

Jedoch die Dampfpanzer die vor IF stehen und die Gyrokopter der Ingierneure kommen aus der Wc3 Story und sind daher meines erachtesn "okay".

Edit:
Die sache mit den Todesritter für die Allianz finde ich auch eher unpassend, sowohl natürlich auch für die horde. Schließlich entspringen die Todesritter der Geisel und diese wiederrum ist ein Feind für Allianz und Horde.

mfg Lantanà, kdl, Lothar


----------



## Liiriel (9. Juni 2008)

Tryhorn schrieb:


> WoW ist eine Fantasy Welt.
> Also ist nicht zwingend notwendig sich auf ein "Genre" zu beschränken. Für viele mag das vielleicht absurd erscheinen, aber es ist nunmal eine fiktive und keine echte Welt..somit gelten auch die echten (zeitlichen) Grenzen nicht.
> 
> Is halt Geschmackssache und mich hats nie wirklich gestört
> ...




qft!


----------



## Fiddi (9. Juni 2008)

Lantana28 schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> also ich muss dir zustimmen, das gewisse Iplementierungen einfach nur schwachsinn sind u.a. die Raumschiffe der Drenei insbesondere diese Rakete.
> 
> ...




Zu den todes rittern. Die Untoten der Horde sind doch auch Abtrünige der Geisel. Somit ist das ok wahr doch demnach nur ne frage der zeit und da die todes ritter über ihr jeweiliges runenschwert (bzw der runen schwert seele) gesigt haben ordnen die sich jetzt wieder in ihre jeweilige fraktion ein. Ist doch ok Story technisch auf jeden fall nicht groß anders als bei den untoten.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2008)

die reitrakete ist ne große version der silvesterrakete, und da die in wow bereits entwickelt wurden, warum dann nicht flugfähige raketen?
oder verbietet jeders feuerwerk, die gnome und goblins udn sowieso wir kriechen alle in ne höhle ins brachland...


----------



## Damatar (9. Juni 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? in china fällt grad nen sack reis um , und womöglich rollt ein korn in gully.....  ich kann nur  hoffen das solche kriticken von blizz nie ernstgenommen werden, diese unpassenden dinge und der humor sind das was wow  besonders macht. Ende  der dikusion.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juni 2008)

naja wow als lächerlich zu bezeichenne weil man mit schwertern kämpft aber auf raketen fliegt ist schon richtig aber wow is ein fantasiespiel das heißt da is realität sowieso an letzter stelle ich meine in echt gibts auch keine untoten, orks etc. also stören die raumschiffe der draenei auch net oda das raketen mount und das autos etc kommen glaub ich auch net das raketenmount ist nur zum spaß dadrin und auch nur wenn man das glück hat die lootkarte zu ziehen.
aber das ist nur meine bescheiden meinung andere mögen andere haben^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (9. Juni 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> also ich finde das aber echt auch laecherlich
> da toetet man zu fuenft nen mob und JEDER kann den Kopf looten
> dabei hatte der vorher nur einen
> sowas von unrealistisch
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## Dashy (9. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Tiefenbahn und Raumschif: das gabs mehr oder weniger alles in Wc3 und in den Büchern..... in wc3 habs Zeppeline Hubschrauber und Dampfpanzer .... also ich finde es passt


----------



## Teanìl (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann manche Sachen, die du genannt hast nachvollziehen, aber die Untergrundbahn sowie Zeppeline etc. passen einfach gut in die Welt.

Allerdings hat mich an BC am meisten die "spacige" Landschaft und die wie bei Star Wars aussehenden Mobs gestört.

Jedoch finde ich, dass WotLK vom Aussehen einen viel besseren Eindruck macht.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Tally schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht so genau weiß, warum man die Exodar und die Festung der Stürme nun unbedingt "Raumschiffe" nennen muss, denn die Naaru sind damit durch den wirbelden Nether gereist, der nicht sehr viel mit  "Weltraum" zu tun hat, zumindest nicht so, wie man ihn aus diversen Sci-Fi-Serien kennt. Warum nennt man es gleich Science-Fiction, nur weil Fahrzeuge benutzt werden, um sich von A nach B zu bewegen? Weißt du, ob es Magie war oder irgendeine Technologie, mit der die Naaru ihr "Raumschiff" einst nach Draenor gebracht haben?



Kleine Anmerkung dazu: Ob du's "Nether" nennst, oder "Äther", "Subspace", "Hyperspace", "Slipstream", "Warp", "Limbus" oder sonstwie, die Bedeutung ist völlig gleich: Eine Art "Zwischendimension", die (in der regl) FTL- (Faster-Than-Light-) Reisen ermöglicht. Im Falle von WC, WH40k und ein paar anderen Exoten hat dieser "Zwischenraum" noch den mehr oder weniger netten Nebeneffekt, Magie und Dämonen zu beherbergen.

Und Magie und Technologie sind in vielen Fällen völlig austauschbare Begriffe. Für einen Bewohner der WC-Welt scheint es wie Magie, dass Gebäude fliegen können, "in Wirklichkeit" (hier wegen des Fantasy-Szenarios in Anführungszeichen) wird das ganze Konstrukt von einem Antischwerkraftfeld in der Luft gehalten. In WC gibt es keine wirklichen Aussagen darüber, aber konsequenterweise müssten sich in solchen Fällen Technik und Magie derselben Energieform bedienen. Was ist also Magie und was ist Technik?

(Bei "Babylon 5" gabs da den netten Einfall der "Technomages", die scheinbar magische Kunststücke mit Hochtechnologie wie Hologrammen erzeugten.)

Nur ist eine Welt nicht ernstzunehmen, in der der Großteil der Völker einer Welt noch in Mittelalterlichen Zuständen hausen (und ich meine jetzt den kulturellen UND technischen Status) und ein anderes Volk (Gnome und Goblins um genau zu sein) denen technisch weit voraus sind, obwohl ein stetiger Technologietransfer stattfindet. Von solchen Spielereien wie Menschen die "Laserschwerter" benutzen können obwohl sie bis zur Durchschreitung des Portals das Schmieden von Stahl für eine technische Höchstleistung gehalten haben will ich jetzt gar nicht mal anfangen.


----------



## Two (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erinnert mich an empire earth 2, nur dass da super moderne panzer von keulen geschrottet werden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich Draco1985 nur zustimmen. 
Es ist reine Haarspalterei ob man es nun Nether, Äther, Subspace oder sonstwie nennt, aber im Grunde bleibt es doch immer das selbe... ein gewisser leerer Raum zwischen zwei Planeten, den man sicher nicht mit dem Fahrrad durchkreuzen kann. Also ist es genauso Haarspalterei, ob man die Dinger nun Raumschiffe, Dimensionsschiffe oder "Ding wo dich woanders hinmachen tut" nennt. Jeder biegt sich seine Erklärungen halt so zurecht wie es ihm am besten gefällt und noch Sinn ergibt... aber am Ende bleibt es doch immer das selbe.

Natürlich ist WoW eine reine Fantasywelt und von den Machern wohl so erdacht, daß alles überall irgendwie möglich ist und weil Blizz das so will stehen auch bald die Todesritter auf Allianzseite. Man zieht sich halt irgendeine (an den Haaren herbeigezogenen?) Story aus´m Hut und dann passt dat schon. 

Ich bin einfach der Meinung (auch wenn die Mehrheit diese nicht teilt), daß Blizz gewisse Grenzen des Möglichen etwas enger hätte stecken sollen.
Aber eure Götter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben ja mittlerweile selbst eingesehen, daß dieses ganze blinkblink pewpew BC-Zeugs vielleicht nicht DER Bringer gewesen ist und man in Zukunft wieder etwas mehr auf herkömmliches, altmodisches Design zurückgreifen will. 

Also abwarten auf den LichKing und darauf hoffen, daß die Macher mehr als nur einen Gang zurückschalten...

Und ich bleib dabei: wer die Möglichkeit hat auf Raketen zu fliegen, Panzer und Gewehre zu bauen und mit (Raum-)Schiffen durchs "was auch immer" zu reisen, der *KNÜPPELT *seine Feinde nicht nieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und ich bleib dabei: wer die Möglichkeit hat auf Raketen zu fliegen, Panzer und Gewehre zu bauen und mit (Raum-)Schiffen durchs "was auch immer" zu reisen, der *KNÜPPELT *seine Feinde nicht nieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, möglich ist in der Literatur alles. Es kommt nur darauf an, es glaubwürdig zu verkaufen. So wie bei Star Wars Jedi immer noch mit Lichtschwertern kämpfen, obwohl die erdrückende Mehrheit ihrer Feinde mit Schusswaffen hantiert. Also gab man den jedi einfach die Fähigkeit, die Geschosse ihrer Gegner zu parieren/zurückzuwerfen um das Gleichgewicht zu wahren. In Animes sollen einige Protagonisten dasselbe übrigens auch mit Pistolenkugeln und "normalen" Schwertern zuwege bringen können, aber das einzige Beispiel das mir jetzt einfällt ist der FF7-Protagonist Cloud Strife in dem CGI-Film "Advent Children" (Großartig übrigens, die DVD ist einen Kauf wert und sei es nur um einigen Flamern hier zu zeigen wie eine glaubwürdige Mischung aus Fantasy und Sci-Fi aussehen kann - wie WoW sicher nicht).


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...


kennst du dich in der warcraft geschichte überhaut aus?das mit den portalen war schon vor wow


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> kennst du dich in der warcraft geschichte überhaut aus?das mit den portalen war schon vor wow


Hättest Du mehr als nur meinen ERSTEN Beitrag gelesen wäre Dir nicht entgangen, daß ich weder die alten Warcraft-Spiele noch die Bücher kenne. Aber ich muß auch nicht die Bibel gelesen haben um die Kirche kritisieren zu dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob das Beispiel mit den Jedi so geschickt ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Schließlich kämpfen die nicht ausschließlich mit Laserschwertern. Sie benutzen wie alle anderen auch (nicht allzu oft) Laserwaffen und eigentlich sind sie durch die Macht ja praktisch selbst eine "Waffe"... man erinnere sich an Vaders 2-Finger-Würg-o-mat oder die Kitzelblitze vom ollen IMBArator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (9. Juni 2008)

WoW ist schon lange lächerlich. Jeder läuft mittlerweile mit full S3 oder T6 rum. Sunwell Plateau ist ein Witz. Epic-Gems vendor & Badge-rewards sowieso.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ob das Beispiel mit den Jedi so geschickt ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Schließlich kämpfen die nicht ausschließlich mit Laserschwertern. Sie benutzen wie alle anderen auch (nicht allzu oft) Laserwaffen und eigentlich sind sie durch die Macht ja praktisch selbst eine "Waffe"... man erinnere sich an Vaders 2-Finger-Würg-o-mat oder die Kitzelblitze vom ollen IMBArator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Beispiel passt schon. Die "elegantere Waffe aus zivilisierteren Tagen" ist die Signaturwaffe des Ordens und der Machtnutzer allgemein. Und auch im Zeitalter von Blastern unheimlich effektiv. Die Jedi, die sich dazu "herablassen" andere Waffen einzusetzen sind deutlich in der Minderheit.

Und im übrigen ging es mir auch nur um das Beispiel, dass auch in Sci-Fi-Universen Nahkampfwaffen durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben können, wenn die Autoren das geschickt verpacken. Wenn dir die Jedi in dem Zusammenhang missfallen, dann kuck mal ein paar Kampfszenen mit Captain Dylan Hunt oder seiner "Schossandroidin" Andromeda "Romy" Ascendant aus Andromeda an. Oder die Klingonen aus Star Trek, die ihre Bath'lets, Mekh'lets und D'k'taghs auch nicht nur aus Gründen der Tradition mit sich rumschleppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> WoW ist schon lange lächerlich. Jeder läuft mittlerweile mit full S3 oder T6 rum. Sunwell Plateau ist ein Witz. Epic-Gems vendor & Badge-rewards sowieso.


s3 vll aber t6 auf welchem server spielst du?


----------



## Kelgorath (9. Juni 2008)

les dir erstemal die storyline durch erstens haben sie keine raumschiffe. 
sie sind dank den naaru die ihnen auf argus bei der korrumption der eredar geholfen haben kil'jeaden und archimonde zu entkommen mit hilfe des oshu'guns nach dreanor (heute halt scherbenwelt) geflohen.
dieses ist allerdings kein raumschiff im klassischen sinne, da es mit magie bewegt wird.
Als die brennende legion nach draenor kam und kil'jeaden ner'zuls verstand blendete und so die Orcs zu Monstern machte, flohen die überlebenden Draenei mit Hilfe von Exodar, was auch genauso mit Magie bewegt wird und auch mithilfe der Naaru entstand. die anderen Teile der FDS sind ja noch da oben bei Netherstorm und schweben da - mit Hilfe von magie, welche sie (wenn du dir den aufbau von Netherstorm anguckst wirste das sehen) aus Manaschmieden holen, die das wiederum aus dem Wirbelndem Nether saugen. also alles eine reine magiesache, und dazu noch eig. von den Naaru und nich den Draenei.
Sie sind bei Azeroth abgestürzt, weil die B11en Exodar beschädigten.
Soviel dazu.

Die ganze andere techniksache ist von gnomen und goblins, welche dafür bekannt sind, solche techniken zu entwickeln. dementsprechend auch das mount.
stimmt soweit, dass Blizz ein wenig vergisst diese RP-atmosphäre zu geben, aber darum gehts bei Wow eig auch nicht so sehr. wenn du das willst - HDRO, AOC etc.
Diese etwas lustigen Sachen, wie halt zB das, sind einfach gut in der Community angekommen und machen das Spiel auf eine andere weise interessant, da viele RP-spieler eh auf gute grafik stehen, da so ein Mittelalterfeeling bei der WoW-Comic-Grafik nicht so sehr aufkommen kann. So ist es halt von ner anderen seite lustig.

MFG


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Oje oje...dieses geflame... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Egal. Ich sehs so, Warcraft ist eine eigene Welt in der alles Bunt ist und wild durchgemixt, aber erst dadurch bekommt das Spiel seinen Charme. Wer die alten Warcraft teile gespielt hat (ich hab alle 1-3 und FrozenThrone) wird die Story und das Spiel viel besser verstehen als die noch nie von Warcraft gehört haben und nur mit WoW angefangen haben. Eh kein wunder das diese Leute sich fragen stellen wohin was abdriftet usw...da müsst ihr euch net wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal davon abgesehen, WoW  ist ein Fantasy Spiel und kein "ernstes" (wer ist ernst? kA Ich heiße Paul). Wenn du was Mitteralterliches "Ernstes" und nicht was "Pauliges" zocken willst empfehl ich die entweder das gute alte, aber leider schon verrauchte Diablo2LoD oder Oblvion(sofern du MP satt hast). Das wären Games die nicht derart übertrieben für dich wirken wie WoW.

Wer der Meinung ist es ist ÖDE in WoW leute zu sehen die mit S3 und T6 full rumrennen liegt das nur an 2 Gründen:

-1. Der Spieler spielt schon von beginn an oder sehr Lange und hat mit mühe und zeit sich seine sachen verdient. Manche hören dann auf weil sie alles haben, manche spielen weiter ihre twinks oder versuchen Legendäre Items zu sammeln. Ergo ein Ehrlicher Spieler

-2. Der jenige der sich von diversen Seiten GOLD kauft oder Powerlvling Angebote annimmt. Das sind Unehrliche Spieler, Cheater und Hacker, gebe es solche leute nicht würde das game auch ganz anders aussehen. Diablo hat das zum Untergang gebracht. 

Also du musst net denken, jeder der mit dem fetten Set rumrennt ist auch nen pro gamer, viele sind Schwarze Schafe, die seh ich garnicht mehr, für mich sind das Cheater und Unfaire und Unfähige Spieler. Ignorier das einfach und mach dein Ding.

Wenn du im Straßenverkehr bist, interessiert dich dann ein anderer Fahrer oder eine Nettes Blondienchen das in nem schwarzen BMW sitzt? Nein, NUR solang du nicht selber in deren Umgebung mit hineingezogen wirst, damit meine ich wenn sie dich behindern. Ein Komisches beispiel, ich weiß aber einige werden es schon verstehen.
Einfach Ignorieren sag ich da nur.

Gruß


eure Schachtel


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> les dir erstemal die storyline durch erstens haben sie keine raumschiffe.
> sie sind dank den naaru die ihnen auf argus bei der korrumption der eredar geholfen haben kil'jeaden und archimonde zu entkommen mit hilfe des oshu'guns nach dreanor (heute halt scherbenwelt) geflohen.
> dieses ist allerdings kein raumschiff im klassischen sinne, da es mit magie bewegt wird.
> Als die brennende legion nach draenor kam und kil'jeaden ner'zuls verstand blendete und so die Orcs zu Monstern machte, flohen die überlebenden Draenei mit Hilfe von Exodar, was auch genauso mit Magie bewegt wird und auch mithilfe der Naaru entstand. die anderen Teile der FDS sind ja noch da oben bei Netherstorm und schweben da - mit Hilfe von magie, welche sie (wenn du dir den aufbau von Netherstorm anguckst wirste das sehen) aus Manaschmieden holen, die das wiederum aus dem Wirbelndem Nether saugen. also alles eine reine magiesache, und dazu noch eig. von den Naaru und nich den Draenei.
> ...



Und wie ich oben bereits beschrieben habe: Woher nimmst du die Infos, dass die "durch Magie betriebenen" Schiffe der Naaru nicht in Wirklichkeit auf "höchst mundäne", technische Weise funktionieren? Für jemanden auf dem Stand der WC-Welt sieht Technik dieser Art einfach nur wie Magie aus, weil sie nur das komische Zeug der Gnome und Goblins kennen.

Zeig einem Leonardo DaVinci ein Flugzeug und ich garantiere dir, obwohl er selbst schon eins entworfen hatte wird er das merkwürdige Gerät für "magisch" halten, weil er sich dessen Funktionsweise nicht ohne Zuhilfenahme von göttlichen oder sonstigen übersinnlichen Kräften erklären kann.


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und wie ich oben bereits beschrieben habe: Woher nimmst du die Infos, dass die "durch Magie betriebenen" Schiffe der Naaru nicht in Wirklichkeit auf "höchst mundäne", technische Weise funktionieren? Für jemanden auf dem Stand der WC-Welt sieht Technik dieser Art einfach nur wie Magie aus, weil sie nur das komische Zeug der Gnome und Goblins kennen.
> 
> Zeig einem Leonardo DaVinci ein Flugzeug und ich garantiere dir, obwohl er selbst schon eins entworfen hatte wird er das merkwürdige Gerät für "magisch" halten, weil er sich dessen Funktionsweise nicht ohne Zuhilfenahme von göttlichen oder sonstigen übersinnlichen Kräften erklären kann.


es ist einfach die geschichte , wenn es gnome oder goblins gewesen wären würde ich sagen dass es ein "richtiges" raumschiff wäre


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Mir missfällt es keineswegs, daß in Sci-Fi-Welten (Star Wars, Star Trek... ) gewisse Völker, Orden, Gruppen usw. auch zu traditionellen Waffen greifen, aber da ist es aber auch wesentlich logischer (womit wir wieder bei dem Problem der Logik wären), weil es in vielen Kulturen üblich ist  nicht ALLES alte abzulegen.

Eigenartiger wirkt es dann schon, wenn in einer Welt wie WoW diese Technik da ist aber praktisch kaum jemand sie nutzt, obwohl sie klare Vorteile gegenüber dem Alten bietet... nicht nur im Kampf.

Aber das ist so´n Thema wo sich wohl ewig die Geister dran scheiden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Schachtel:
Ich hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden das die Dinge bei WoW so sind wie sie sind, ob sie mir gefallen oder nicht. Ich warte auf den LK und hoffe, daß es dann wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mir missfällt es keineswegs, daß in Sci-Fi-Welten (Star Wars, Star Trek... ) gewisse Völker, Orden, Gruppen usw. auch zu traditionellen Waffen greifen, aber da ist es aber auch wesentlich logischer (womit wir wieder bei dem Problem der Logik wären), weil es in vielen Kulturen üblich ist  nicht ALLES alte abzulegen.
> 
> Eigenartiger wirkt es dann schon, wenn in einer Welt wie WoW diese Technik da ist aber praktisch kaum jemand sie nutzt, obwohl sie klare Vorteile gegenüber dem Alten bietet... nicht nur im Kampf.
> 
> ...


wenn du mit dieser technik den beruf inigeur meinst dann nutzen ihn viele


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2008)

Warum WOW unrealistisch ist:

- Obwohl es ab und an regnet sitzt die Frisur!! 
- Obwohl 1 Millionen Hunter rumrennen, ist Shat nie zugeschissen.
- Weil 10 Friedesblumen in meinem Inventar genausoviel Platz wegnehmen wie ein 2m langes Zweihandschwert
- Weil ich in meinen Köcher 3200 Pfeile stecken kann. Gehen wir von einem Durchmesser von 3 cm pro Pfeil aus währen das 9600cm. Das heisst mein Köcher müsste einen Durchmesser von 96m haben (und würde zudem ca. 100kg wiegen)
- Weil ich immer wieder erstaunt bin, was man in so einen kleinen Briefkasten alles reinstopfen kann
- Weil es mir als kleinem Char misslingen kann ein Silberblatt zu pflücken (was kann man dabei bloß falsch machen?)
- Weil ich mich in einer lauten Kneipe beim Schlafen offenbar viel besser erhole, als in einer lauschigen Ecke im Wald
- Weil Raptoren offensichtlich nur dann Herzen zu haben pflegen, wenn ich welche einsammeln soll. 
- weil weil weil........

....... na und??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Lies etwas weiter zurück, die Ingenieurstechnik allein meinte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiel wow seit 06.05. Und das Spiel wird nicht nur lächerlich sondern auch dermasse öde das man am besten geich vom Balkon springt. Need Warhammer endlich mal was gutes und neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> es ist einfach die geschichte , wenn es gnome oder goblins gewesen wären würde ich sagen dass es ein "richtiges" raumschiff wäre



Eben, nämlich eine, die aus der Sicht eines primitiven Volkes geschrieben wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es bleibt die Tatsache, dass "Magie" in Mischuniversen ein Synonym für Technik sein kann und umgekehrt. Oder, wie es das Regelwerk des Rollenspiels GURPS im Abschnitt über Technologielevel beschreibt:

"Technologie eines entsprechend hohen Techlevels sieht für jemanden von einem entsprechend niedrigeren Techlevel oftmals wie Magie aus."

Es gibt keine Belege, dass die Naaru ihre Schiffe nicht mit übersinnlicher Kraft antreiben, sondern nur dass die Bewohner von Azeroth und Draenor den Antrieb nicht verstehen und als "Magie" einordnen. Im Gegenteil liefern die Namen der Schiffstrümmer im Draenei-Startgebiet einen Hinweis in die entgegengesetzte Richtung: Viele sind in der einen oder anderen Form an das "Technobabble" von Star Trek & Co. angelehnt.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mir missfällt es keineswegs, daß in Sci-Fi-Welten gewisse Völker, Orden, Gruppen usw. auch zu traditionellen Waffen greifen, aber da ist es aber auch wesentlich logischer (womit wir wieder bei dem Problem der Logik wären), weil es in vielen Kulturen üblich ist  nicht ALLES alte abzulegen.
> 
> Eigenartiger wirkt es dann schon, wenn in einer Welt wie WoW diese Technik da ist aber praktisch kaum jemand sie nutzt, obwohl sie klare Vorteile gegenüber dem Alten bietet... nicht nur im Kampf.



Danke, genau da sehe ich den Knackpunkt auch. Schusswaffen müssten sich rasend schnell verbreiten, weil sie einen enormen Vorteil im Kampf bringen. Kulturen die sich geweigert haben das anzuerkennen sind in der Geschichte schnell den Bach runter gegangen (die japanischen Samurai z.B., die Feuerwaffen wie Musketen und Kanonen als Waffen für Feiglinge ansahen).

Das ist eine Freiheit die sich die Fantasy durchaus herausnehmen kann, aber dann sollte an einer Stelle eine Erklärung zu finden sein, WARUM nicht jedermann die "bunte Strahlen verschießenden Flinten" als Waffe annimmt. Umgehen kann damit ja wohl jeder, so wie es ingame aussieht.


----------



## prontopronto (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Eigenartiger wirkt es dann schon, wenn in einer Welt wie WoW diese Technik da ist aber praktisch kaum jemand sie nutzt, obwohl sie klare Vorteile gegenüber dem Alten bietet... nicht nur im Kampf.
> 
> Aber das ist so´n Thema wo sich wohl ewig die Geister dran scheiden werden
> 
> ...



Im nächsten Addon steigen die edlen Ritter mit ihrer blechernen Rüstung, ihrem Lichtschwert, ihren raketengetriebenen Stiefeln und ihren magisch blitzenden Schultern in den Millenium Falcon von Han Solo. Damit fliegen sie dann unter Wasser nach Atlantis und kämpfen dann in ihrer 90 Kilo schweren Rüstung gegen Laserpistolen schwingenden Murlocs die ihrerseits aber Schutzschild Generatoren tragen und in ihrer Freizeit aber in Lehmhütten wohnen da sie auf groteske Art halt noch in der Steinzeit hausen, aber Laserpistolen tragen. 
Und wenn dann der Endboss fällt dann dropt ein Ing. Muster für eine lustige Atombombe, die dann im rückständigen Sturmwind zusammengebaut wird.
Das macht doch alles Sinn, weiss nicht wo das Problem sein soll?


----------



## Osaic (9. Juni 2008)

Es klingt schon fast wie, "Wieso sterben die Leute nicht nach einem Schuss und wieso sind sie dann nicht für immer tot?"

Azeroth ist eben eine Fantasywelt. In dieser ist alles möglich und ich finde es auch stimmig. Klar manche Sachen sind unlogisch (unregelmäßige Drops von lebenswichtigen Organen wie Herz oder Magen), aber es ist nun mal so, vielleicht weil du sie manchmal im Kampf kaputt machst.

Ich finde die Welt alles in allem sehr stimmig. Auch wenn ich nur die alte Welt beurteilen kann (in die Scherbenwelten komme ich erst in ein paar Wochen).

Muss man immer den Sinn hinter allem verstehen und hinterfragen?


----------



## Osaic (9. Juni 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Im nächsten Addon steigen die edlen Ritter mit ihrer blechernen Rüstung, ihrem Lichtschwert, ihren raketengetriebenen Stiefeln und ihren magisch blitzenden Schultern in den Millenium Falcon von Han Solo. Damit fliegen sie dann unter Wasser nach Atlantis und kämpfen dann in ihrer 90 Kilo schweren Rüstung gegen Laserpistolen schwingenden Murlocs die ihrerseits aber Schutzschild Generatoren tragen und in ihrer Freizeit aber in Lehmhütten wohnen da sie auf groteske Art halt noch in der Steinzeit hausen, aber Laserpistolen tragen.
> Und wenn dann der Endboss fällt dann dropt ein Ing. Muster für eine lustige Atombombe, die dann im rückständigen Sturmwind zusammengebaut wird.
> Das macht doch alles Sinn, weiss nicht wo das Problem sein soll?



Da fehlt mir etwas aus Star Wars ein: Die Kreaturen die Bacta herstellen, leben in Hütten, die aus Blättern und Speichel gemacht wurden und stellen trotzdem das beste Heilmittel her. Ebenso wie die Geonosianer, die noch in Höhlenbauten leben, die Arena als Hinrichtung lieben aber trotzdem moderne Waffen nutzen.

Nicht jede Spezies ist gleich fortschrittlich und meistens sind in Fantasywelten Menschen die zurückgebliebensten, so auch in WoW.

P.S.: Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Osaic schrieb:


> Muss man immer den Sinn hinter allem verstehen und hinterfragen?



Ja, denn wenn eine Welt dazu Anlass bietet oder man sich erst Dinge "zurechterklären" muss, dann kann sie nicht stimmig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Da fehlt mir etwas aus Star Wars ein: Die Kreaturen die Bacta herstellen, leben in Hütten, die aus Blättern und Speichel gemacht wurden und stellen trotzdem das beste Heilmittel her. Ebenso wie die Geonosianer, die noch in Höhlenbauten leben, die Arena als Hinrichtung lieben aber trotzdem moderne Waffen nutzen.
> 
> Nicht jede Spezies ist gleich fortschrittlich und meistens sind in Fantasywelten Menschen die zurückgebliebensten, so auch in WoW.



Da wären wir auch schon beim Thema Erklärungen, die gegeben wurden: Sowohl bei den Geonosianern, als auch bei den Bacta-produzierenden Vratix sind das kulturelle Gewohnheiten. Die Geonosianer haben immerhin den Todesstern zumindest mitentwickelt, also leben sie nicht in Höheln, weil ihnen die Technologie fehlen würde, Häuser zu bauen.

Bei Star Trek gibt es die Ba'ku, eine Rasse die sich auf einem Planeten niedergelassen hat und dort eine mittelalterliche Gemeinde besitzt, obwohl sie überlichtschnelle Raumfahrt beherrschen. Warum tun sie das? Weil sie mit Technologie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben (sie haben AFAIR beinahe ihre Heimatsonne gesprengt).

WC nennt keinen Grund dafür, warum die Bewohner von Azeroth darauf verzichten, Laserwaffen zu übernehmen und trotzdem weiter mit Schwertern und Äxten hantieren.


----------



## Avalanche (9. Juni 2008)

Gegenfrage: Sind solche Threads sinnlos?


----------



## Denewardtor (9. Juni 2008)

Doctaa schrieb:


> WoW war schon immer übertrieben - allein schon abzulesen am Design von beispielsweise Schultern oder überdimensionierten 2-Händern, die man locker in einer Hand trägt. Das is auch beabsichtigt. Mit Mittelalter hat das Ganze eh nix zu tun.


finde ich auch! Magier können das Schweinen lernen, was ja noch lustiger als das Schafen ist^^.... Krieger laufen mit Platten+Schild so schnell wien Stoffi, Gnome haben eh nix mitm Mittelalter zu tun

vorallem Haris Pilton in Shatrath oder die Witze von verschidenen Rassen lassen darauf schliessen, dass das Spiel heute gemacht wurde^^


----------



## jamesroger (9. Juni 2008)

Oh man wenn ihr umbedingt mittalter wollt kauft euch stronghold hat zwar nix mit rollenspiel zu tun aber ma ehrlich .... wen interessierts ob da jez jemand auf ner rakete,drachen oder hubschrauber rumkurvt ... es is ein spiel , es ist aus fantasy entstanden also lasst es sein wie´s is un wenn´s euch nit passt /w blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whity07 (9. Juni 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Sind solche Threads sinnlos?



Allenfalls ist dein Beitrag Sinnlos...

Ich finde es allerdings auh verstörend wenn mir sowas in WoW Begegnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Warum kann man nciht wieder zurück zum guten alten Style der auch "Geschmack" zeigt und dem man viel mehr abgewinnen kann?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe auch das es mit Lichking besser wird. In irgendeinem Beitrag oder einer Buffed show hörte ich auch das sie mit Lichking wieder "Back to the Roots" wollen. Ich hoffe es stark , und hoffentlich verschwindet der Crap bald.
Kennt ihr den Orc der an der Arena in Nagrand steht? Hört euch an was er zu sagen hat es passt Original zu dem Sinn des Posts.
In Etwa: "Früher kämpften hier die Orcs um ihre Ehre und ihre Würde in blutigen Schlachten. Bis die Goblins kamen dessen Schwerter leichter als Federn waren und Schärfer als Jede Klinge."

EDIT: Viele verwechseln hier "Mittelalter" , "Fantasy" und "Einfach abartig übertriebene Haschisch-Fantasy" miteinander...


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Sind solche Threads sinnlos?


Sind Dir Threads zum Thema "Wie skille ich richtig meinen xyz", "Hilfe ich wurde gehackt", "Auf welchen Server soll ich wechseln" oder "Ich hab einen GM gesehen und fand das sooo cool, daß ich euch davon erzählen muß" und diverser anderer Krempel (der hier fast täglich auf´s neue erstellt wird) wirklich lieber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Im nächsten Addon steigen die edlen Ritter mit ihrer blechernen Rüstung, ihrem Lichtschwert, ihren raketengetriebenen Stiefeln und ihren magisch blitzenden Schultern in den Millenium Falcon von Han Solo. Damit fliegen sie dann unter Wasser nach Atlantis und kämpfen dann in ihrer 90 Kilo schweren Rüstung gegen Laserpistolen schwingenden Murlocs die ihrerseits aber Schutzschild Generatoren tragen und in ihrer Freizeit aber in Lehmhütten wohnen da sie auf groteske Art halt noch in der Steinzeit hausen, aber Laserpistolen tragen. Und wenn dann der Endboss fällt dann dropt ein Ing. Muster für eine lustige Atombombe, die dann im rückständigen Sturmwind zusammengebaut wird.
> Das macht doch alles Sinn, weiss nicht wo das Problem sein soll?


Ist die Schule doch schon wieder vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema Erklärungen und dem Sinn hinter dem Ganzen:
Natürlich sollte jede erschaffene Welt in sich logisch sein und sich gewissen "Regeln" unterwerfen und jede halbwegs *ernsthafte* Welt unterwirft sich solchen Regeln und Grenzen.
Die Grenzen bei WoW scheinen entweder irgendwo in einem Nebel dick wie Muttis Bohnensuppe zu liegen, oder die Grenze ist einfach die menschliche Dummheit fast alles zu schlucken was man irgendwie, und sei es noch so an den Haaren herbeigezogen, miteinander verbinden will um die Mehrheit bei Laune zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Ich finde es allerdings auh verstörend wenn mir sowas in WoW Begegnet:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Autsch!

Also da ist die Schallmauer des guten Geschmacks eindeutig durchbrochen worden.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0YkXmebAGM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whity07 (9. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Also da ist die Schallmauer des guten Geschmacks eindeutig durchbrochen worden.
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich damit bezwecken und meinte ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sieht nicht mehr nach Krieger aus... eher Astronaut.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0YkXmebAGM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal könnte man echt glauben, BC würde für dieselbe Zeilgruppe gemacht worden sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (9. Juni 2008)

> Ist die Schule doch schon wieder vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nächstes mal setz ich nen Smiley am Ende des Postings, du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wir sind einer Meinung.. hast wohl mein Posting falsch interpretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (9. Juni 2008)

das raketen mount passt zur wow welt, find das sogar richtig geil


----------



## bma (9. Juni 2008)

ohne den Text vom TE gelesen zu haben ---> JAP


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daran hast du noch Zweifel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Witz ist, dass sich Leute, die in WoW solche Rüstungen cool finden, sich darüber amüsieren würden, wenn ihnen eine Power Rangers-Folge präsentiert wird.
Selektive Wahrnehmung nennt man sowas glaube ich...


----------



## alexaner666 (9. Juni 2008)

nunja eigentlich sind zeppeline auch schon was fortschrittliches.
das sind eben die golbins die mit ihrer technologie fette kohle machen wollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (9. Juni 2008)

Zu diesem Thread fällt mir folgendes ein:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-kfr3602ANI


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel wow seit 06.05. Und das Spiel wird nicht nur lächerlich sondern auch dermasse öde das man am besten geich vom Balkon springt. Need Warhammer endlich mal was gutes und neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wen du WoW scheinbar so schlecht findest warum treibst du dich dan noch hier im Forum rum? Damit du rumflamen kanst wie sehr du es bereust mit WoW angefangen zu haben? Oder ist es doch nur weil du andere Leute gerne mit deinen sinnlosen coments nervst?

Zum Thema: Ich finde nicht das WoW lächerlich wird. So schlim ist es mit den Raumschiffen und anderem Si-Fi-zeug jetzt auch nicht. Mit WotLK wird sowieso wieder alles in richtung Mittelalter gehen und dan sind (hofentlich) auch die Mittelalterfans wieder zufrieden.^^


mfg Fröggi


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok..........jetzt hast du blizz ziemlich beledigt


----------



## Philtaylor (9. Juni 2008)

Moin, 

ich war letztens beim leveln auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und machte folgende Quest:

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9366

Ich hab da so ne Terrorbestie getötet und siehe da:

Er hatte KEIN (!!) Blut!!

Wie hat denn der gelebt??

/ironie off^^

Leute das ist ein Fantasy Game.  Schneesturm kann da reinbasteln was sie wollen^^.

mfg

Phil


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ok..........jetzt hast du blizz ziemlich beledigt


Einige User haben sich vielleicht auch durch BC von Blizz ziemlich beleidigt/verarscht gefühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ok..........jetzt hast du blizz ziemlich beledigt



Ich hoffe du willst damit nicht andeuten, dass du es für angemessen hältst dass die helden von Azeroth scheinbar beim selben Schneider einkaufen wie diese debile(n) Teenie-Heldentruppe(n) a.k.a. Power Rangers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

es wird wahrscheinlich auch nie ein spiel geben dass wow vom 1.platz holt da blizz:
-im monat nur durch wow 130 mill verdient;130mill - 50mill für alle ausgaben=ein plus von 80mill im monat=ca.1 milliarde pro jahr
-sie haben so viel geld durch wow um es stetig zu verbessen und neue leute anzukaufen
-wenn wow absinken sollte werden sie sehr viel geld reinstecken , dass sie vorher druch wow bekommen haben, um wow wieder                              auf den ersten platz zu verhelfen


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Einige User haben sich vielleicht auch durch BC von Blizz ziemlich beleidigt/verarscht gefühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du willst damit nicht andeuten, dass du es für angemessen hältst dass die helden von Azeroth scheinbar beim selben Schneider einkaufen wie diese debile(n) Teenie-Heldentruppe(n) a.k.a. Power Rangers?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mein ja nur schlechter als der clip geht kaum
nicht mal microsoft schaft das


----------



## Lorya (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu! - WoW wird nicht lächerlich, sondern *IST* es schon.
Vor BC war WoW echt noch das absolute knaller MMOG, doch seit BC schwindet bei mir der Spielspaß,
und ich weiss, dass das nicht nur meine Meinung ist, sondern auch die von vielen anderen Spielern.

Man betrachte doch nur mal die Situation, wie einfach man an Epics rankommt. Egal wo du hinschaust, jeder besitzt welche.
Schmiedekunst, Schneiderei etc.
Das schlimmste allerdings sind die Glad. Sets die man für Ehre bekommt. 
JEDER rennt damit rum.
Epics sind nicht mehr Wertvoll, selbst Legendarys sind das auch nicht mehr. Wenn man bedenkt was für ein Mühsamer Akt das noch früher war,
Ragnaros' Hammer, oder Thunderfury bzw. Atiesh.
Das waren noch "Wervolle" Legendarys, bzw. in MC, BWL, NAXX, sind noch "WERTVOLLE" Epics gedroppt.

Naja...

Blizzard will auch nur Geld verdienen, und weil man vor BC nur mit dem Raidcontent gute Ausrüstung bekam, wurden einfach mit BC die 
"Gelegenheitsspieler" über die Raider gestellt.

Ein Schneiderset, gleichwertig oder BESSER wie T5...
Also bitte, ich hoffe das ändert sich mit WOTLK, wobei, daran glaube ich auch schon nicht mehr.


lg Lorya


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Lorya schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu! - WoW wird nicht lächerlich, sondern *IST* es schon.
> Vor BC war WoW echt noch das absolute knaller MMOG, doch seit BC schwindet bei mir der Spielspaß,
> ...


blizz hat doch gesagt dass es ab wotlk wieder schwieriger im pve wird und am ende nur noch die besten weiterkommen


----------



## Annovella (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



Yo, ich sags auch immer wieder: WoW ist seit Burning Crusade der reinste Dreck und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer, ist nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit wann ich aufhör und so gehts wohl den meisten Leuten die WC3 spielten, jetzt rückt die Zeit der Counter Strike Source Kidz an! Haltet Euch fest, die fahrt geht los! (Oder ist sie schon längst am laufen?)


----------



## Lorya (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> blizz hat doch gesagt dass es ab wotlk wieder schwieriger im pve wird und am ende nur noch die besten weiterkommen



I Hope so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Mag sein das WoW noch lange Platz 1 belegen wird, und daß Blizz sich daran dumm und dämlich verdient steht außer Frage.

Aber ob da wirklich irgendwann noch Verbesserungen kommen... allein schon die Aussage, sie wollen WoW nicht zu "aufwendig" gestalten um möglichst vielen Spielern den Spielspaß nicht zu verwehren.
Getz ma im ernst, wer sitzt den heute noch mit ´nem Rechner Zuhause rum der vor 5 Jahren aktuell war? Früher oder später rüsten alle auf weil sich nebenbei sicher noch wesentlich aufwendigere Sachen zocken als NUR WoW. Ich glaub kaum, daß allzu viele Spieler von ´nem Grafikupdate wirklich sooooo schwer getroffen werden würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..aber das mal nur am Rand...


----------



## Whity07 (9. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> nunja eigentlich sind zeppeline auch schon was fortschrittliches.
> das sind eben die golbins die mit ihrer technologie fette kohle machen wollen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeppeline? Ähm - Gasgefüllter Ballon... Welch Technologischer Fortschritt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde die gehen eig. noch...


----------



## Kankru (9. Juni 2008)

Viele meckern wegen der Rakete, aber mal ehrlich, würdet ihr eine bekommen, dann würdet ihr nur damit rumfliegen und stolz euer Mount präsentieren!

Was anderes wäre es, wenn Ufos Landen würden und mit Laserpistolen etc angreifen würden, dann würde mich das stören (aber trotzdem würde ich weiterspielen)!!!

MfG


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. Juni 2008)

Lorya schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu! - WoW wird nicht lächerlich, sondern *IST* es schon.
> Vor BC war WoW echt noch das absolute knaller MMOG, doch seit BC schwindet bei mir der Spielspaß,
> ...


Es ist wirklich zimlich eifach geworden an T6 epics zu kommen aber trozdem werden jetzt ja auch nicht alle Gelegenheitsspieler Illidan oder Kil'Jaden legen. Das ist etwas was wirklich nur die guten Gilden schafen.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Was anderes wäre es, wenn Ufos Landen würden und mit Laserpistolen etc angreifen würden, dann würde mich das stören (aber trotzdem würde ich weiterspielen)!!!



Ist doch schon passiert:

UFO = Exodar

Laserpistolen..., naja, kuck dir mal die epischen Schusswaffen an, die es in BC so gibt...


----------



## Spy123 (9. Juni 2008)

Ach ja...wie ich es immer wieder zum weinen finde wenn Leute sich über dinge beschweren von denen sie scheinbar nicht den geringsten Dunst haben.

WoW, oder sagen wir lieber überhaupt Warcraft, lässt sich nicht einfach in die Fantasy-Schublade stopfen. Außerdem sollte man, wenn man sich auch nur ein Sekündchen mit dem Warcraft Unsiversum beschäftigt hätte, wissen warum die Dinge in WoW nun mal so sind wie sie sind. 

Und vorallem die aussage "..Irgendwo im Mittelalter angesiedelt..." war ja mal wieder seid langem das dümmste was ich gehört habe. WoW schafft schon mehr oder weniger sein eigenes Genre (wobei ich das jetzt nicht zuweit treiben möchte) somit ist es, auch im Hinblick auf die Geschichte (Gnome und Goblins sind halt erfinderisch usw.) eigentlich nur verständlich wo die Items etc. herkommen und das man das ganze nicht in irgend eine Zeit stecken kann. Außerdem sind solche Gimmicks und Items genau das was den Reiz bei WoW ausmacht und zeigt auch das die Entwickler noch Sinn für Humor haben auch wenn der manchmal relativ sarkastisch ist (denk da an so manche Quest).


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> _*ZITAT(Kankru @ 9.06.2008, 18:23)
> Was anderes wäre es, wenn Ufos Landen würden und mit Laserpistolen etc angreifen würden, dann würde mich das stören (aber trotzdem würde ich weiterspielen)!!!*_
> 
> Ist doch schon passiert:
> ...


Gutes Beispiel dafür, das manche den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen bzw. sich das alles doch wieder für sich noch akzeptabel zurechtbiegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakarott85 (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).


Nein, es ist ein Fantasygame, oder hast du schon glaubwürdige Berichte ausm Mittelalter gehört wo davon die Rede war das es dort Magier gab die MIt Feuerbällen oder Eislanzen um sich warfen?



> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?


Naja, die Rakete ist jetzt evtl. wirklich ein wenig Übertrieben als Mount, aber schon von Anfang an waren die Ingis halt im Spiel und hatten auch von anfang an zumindest rudimentäre Technologie (ich sag mal nur Zielferrohre (Optik) oder Gewehre) Die Gyrokopter (Hubschrauber) waren da nur eine Frage der Zeit, da es diese auch schon in WC3 gab! Und es ist noch ein weiter weg von nem Einfachen Flugwehikel zum Eurofighter!



> Was auch immer dieser ganze Technik-Krampf soll, ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht in soeine Welt und macht irgendwie die "Atmosphäre" kaputt (wenns sowas jemals in WoW gegeben hat).


Wie gesagt gab es diese Technikkram von Anfang an im Spiel, also wieso hast du dann überhaupt mit WoW angefangen?



> Dazu dann dieses Sci-Fi-Addon BC...


Was ist an einem MAGISCHEN Portal das einen in eine andere Welt bringt SciFI?


> ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die Draenei, Orcs und sonstwer ursprünglich von ´nem andern Planeten stammen, und die Sache mit so´nem magischen Portal (zum reisen zwischen den Welten) ist irgendwo auch noch fantasytechnisch vertretbar, aber die Draenei haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!! Mit einem sind´se auch noch abgestürzt und leben nu mit der restlichen Bande zusammen.


Nein, die Draenei haben keine RAUMSCHIFFE, die haben ein Transportmittel das sich durch magische Energien (Netherschmieden) im begrenzten Maße über physikalische Begebenheiten hinwegsetzen kann, ausserdem stammt die Festung der Stürme (Das Schiff an sich, die Exodar war nur ein Teil davon den die Draenei nutzen konnten um von Draenor zu fliehen) nichtmal von den Draenei, sondern von den Naaru, die Draenei "durften" es lediglich zur Flucht vor der Legion und ihren ehemaligen Brüdern den Eredar zu fliehen!



> Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben *RAUMSCHIFFE*!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen??? Das ist so, als würde die modernste Armee der Welt mit Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet gegen ihre Feinde vorrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehe Oben, die Draenei haben das Weltenschiff nicht erfunden, sie nutzen es lediglich.



> Also meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard es etwas übertrieben und WoW langsam in lächerliche Bahnen gelenkt. Aber sie wollen den Spielern ja immer wieder lustige und "coole" Neuigkeiten präsentieren. :-/


Naja, das Reketenmount ist wirklich ein wenig übertrieben, aber der Rest wird schlüssig erklärt, man muss sich nur mal die Mühe machen 5min in der Lore zu lesen.

EDIT:
Das mit der Exodar kannst du übrigends auch im Buch "World of Warcraft, Bd. 2: Der Aufstieg der Horde" nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (9. Juni 2008)

DU BIST LÄCHERLCIH WOW IST BSETE GAME 4-EVER!!


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es wohl schon länger bekannt, aber ich hab gerad erst gelesen, daß demnächst ein Raketen-Flugmount erhältlich sein wird. Da frag ich mich doch echt, ob WoW nicht langsam aber sicher ins alberne abdriftet.
> Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken, Wo es noch Burgen gab und Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann mit Schwert, Schild und sonstiges ausgetragen wurden (soweit passt das ja noch zum ALTEN WoW).
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird´s doch immer dummer. Raketen als Flugmount... kürzlich kamen erst Hubschrauber für Ingis... es gibt die Tiefenbahn (unpassendes Etwas im alten WoW). Werden bald vielleicht noch Bahnhöfe in der ganzen Welt aufgebaut, und alle Länder mit ´nem Schinennetz versehen? Oder kommen irgendwann noch Autos, die dazugehörigen Autobahnen und muß man sich dann auch noch an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten? Überschallflugzeuge, damit die Flugzeiten verringert werden? Oder beamt uns Scotty bald von A nach B?
> ...



denk mal darüber nach was man mit echter magie alles machen könnte..
da sind raumschiffe einfach peanuts dagegen!


----------



## Campionedelmondo (9. Juni 2008)

Naja...
Aber wenns nicht dein Stil ist dann spiel ein anderes Online Game!!


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (9. Juni 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Was ist an einem MAGISCHEN Portal das einen in eine andere Welt bringt SciFI?



Stargate...

Scherz bei Seite, ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich manche übder sowas aufregen? Wie ich auf Seite 2 schon mal geschreiben hab, ES IST EIN FANTASY SPIEL!!!! ES BAUT AUF EINER EIGENEN WELT UND EINER EIGENEN GESCHICHTE!!!!!!!!!!!! BEKOMMT DAS IN EUREN KOPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIE SICH DIESES SPIEL ENTWICKELT, BZW WIE SICH DIE WELT ENTWICKELT IST NICHT ZUVERGLEICHEN MIT UNSERER!!!!!!!!!!! Und wenn ihr euch über ne Reitrakete aufregt wie ist es dann mit Orcs, Tauren, Zwerge etc. Alles nicht Menschliche. Das haben wir in der echten Welt auch nicht, in der REALEN WELT!!!!!!!!

Und bevor hier wieder posts wie Capslock Kidi oder so kommen, ich hab das hier mit unterdrückter Wut geschrieben weil dieses Thema so ein Müll ist! Closed mal pls einer diesen Thread! Bitte! Diese Diskussion bringt nix! Wenn es wem zu bunt wird soll er mit dem Spiel aufhören oder sich bei Blizzard melden! Aber ich glaub ma nich das die da was machen. 

Ende


----------



## rapide (9. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> es ist ja auch fantasy, ich fände es auch deutlich besser ohne moderne sachen.... eben richtig mittelalterlich!
> 
> sturmwind und orgrimmar sehen ja auch aus wie uralte festungen.... und es würde auch ohne den ganzen modernen mist funzen....
> 
> ...


Aber auf deinem Bild mitm Hubschrauber fliegen xD
Spiele ein Magier der mit Feuerbällen schießt...die modernen Magier können das nicht mehr...oder wenn ich mir ein Bein breche, weil ich mal wieder meine Leichte Feder vergessen hab...dann wartet unten auch kein Pala der das mal Fix repariert...

also siehe...das hat nix mit irgendeinem Zeitalter zu tun
und deswegen find ich wow auch gut, es ist halt ne eigene Welt


----------



## Kankru (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel dafür, das manche den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen bzw. sich das alles doch wieder für sich noch akzeptabel zurechtbiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich meine das anders, richtige Ufos mit kleinen grünen Männchen etc.

Klar die Exodar sind auch mit nen "Ufo" abgestürzt, aber die waren vorher schon da!

Außerdem interessiere ich mich nicht wirklch für die Dreanei (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) und deren Story, bin halt Hordler, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Und wenn einem WoW so wenig gefällt wegen den ganzen kram, dann kann ich nur HdRo und AoC empfehlen!



> Aber lustiger- und unlogischerweise benutzt so ein fortschrittliches Volk (sie haben RAUMSCHIFFE!!!) zum Kampf dann so albackenen Krempel wie Schwerter, Äxte und Bögen???



Ist bei vielen FANTASY Spielen so (Final Fantasy z.B.) Gunblade, einer hat Schwerter, einer Pistolen, einer Bumerang, einer Stäbe und so weiter und sofort! Selbst Laserwaffen haben einige Gegner, aber es gehört dazu und past!

In dem Genre Fantasy kann der, der die Story schreibt alles einbauen, was in seiner FANTASIE so rumschwebt.

So, ich farme jetzt Mats für meine epische Flugmaschiene =)


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> DU BIST LÄCHERLCIH WOW IST BSETE GAME 4-EVER!!


Du bist scheinbar ein IMBA-Kid, daß noch nie was wirklich gutes gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Nein, die Draenei haben keine RAUMSCHIFFE, die haben ein Transportmittel das sich durch magische Energien (Netherschmieden) im begrenzten Maße über physikalische Begebenheiten hinwegsetzen kann, *ausserdem stammt die Festung der Stürme(Das Schiff an sich, die Exodar war nur ein Teil davon den die Draenei nutzen konnten um von Draenor zu fliehen) nichtmal von den Draenei, sondern von den Naaru*, die Draenei "durften" es lediglich zur Flucht vor der Legion und ihren ehemaligen Brüdern den Eredar zu fliehen!


Also ist es jetzt doch ein Raum- / Zeit- / Dimensions- / wasauchimmer- Schiff, oder was?
Und was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob es von den Draenei oder den Naruu stammt? Es ist da und es ist und bleibt ein Schiff, und Sachen wie "Die Warpgondel" oder "Die Vektorspule" (siehe Karte: Blutmythosinsel) lassen wohl durchaus auf Technik schließen, und nicht ausschließlich auf Magie.



> wie ist es dann mit Orcs, Tauren, Zwerge etc. Alles nicht Menschliche. Das haben wir in der echten Welt auch nicht, in der REALEN WELT!!!!!!!!


Wann wurde behauptet, WoW sein ein Abbild UNSERER Welt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, das Fantasy vieles einfasst und noch viel mehr zuläßt, aber ich finds irgendwie störend, daß man hier EXTREME vermischt.
> Leicht übertrieben sag ich mal kommts mir manchmal vor, als würden "Herr der Ringe" und "Star Wars" zusammentreffen. Was ich sagen will ist, daß diese beiden Dinge (für meinen Geschmack) nicht wirklich gut zusammenpassen und so viele Logiklöcher bleiben.
> Wenn ich´n Raumschif bauen kann, dann leg ich meine Feinde sicher nicht mit Schwertern um!!!
> 
> ...



ein raumschiff muß nicht aus technik bestehen!
erweitere deinen horizont! lass die alten bilder aus deinen kopf verschwinden..


----------



## Kakarott85 (9. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Also ist es jetzt doch ein Raum- / Zeit- / Dimensions- / wasauchimmer- Schiff, oder was?
> Und was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob es von den Draenei oder den Naruu stammt? Es ist da und es ist und bleibt ein Schiff, und Sachen wie "Die Warpgondel" oder "Die Vektorspule" (siehe Karte: Blutmythosinsel) lassen wohl durchaus auf Technik schließen, und nicht ausschließlich auf Magie.


Möglich, aber das können auch wieder nur Namen sein für speziele Magische Fokuse die die magische Energie die das Schiff antreibt in bestimmte Bahnen lenkt, ohne das ständig ein Magier in nem Pentagram stehen muss ;-)
Ausserdem sagt ja der Einsatz einer Technologie noch nichts über deren Verständnis über eben diese aus, nur weil du nem Affen beibringst wie man den Abzug eines Gewehres betätigt, heist das nicht das er Morgen anfängt selbst Welche zu bauen!


----------



## the Huntress (9. Juni 2008)

Warcraft ist FANTASY, kein Mittelalter oder sonst was. Find dich halt damit ab punkt...

Die Threads werden auch immer lächerlicher...


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juni 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> *ein raumschiff muß nicht aus technik bestehen!*
> erweitere deinen horizont! lass die alten bilder aus deinen kopf verschwinden..


Das meinte ich damit, das sogar ein WoW-Universum sich gewissen Regeln unterwerfen müßte.

Wenn Du sagst "ein raumschiff muß nicht aus technik bestehen" dann könnten die Mauern von Sturmwind genauso gut aus meterdicker Plastikfolie sein, Schwerter sind nicht aus Metall sondern gehärtetem Schokopudding und Fische sind keine Fische sondern eigentlich von Baum gefallene und im Wasser mutierte Äpfel.

Man kann nicht das letzte bißchen Realismus über Bord werfen nur um eine Erklärung zu finden.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> ein raumschiff muß nicht aus technik bestehen!
> erweitere deinen horizont! lass die alten bilder aus deinen kopf verschwinden..



Es muss auch nicht mit Magie betrieben sein nur weil ein paar Hinterwäldler-Völker auf dem technischen Stand des Mittelalters behaupten, das wäre Magie, weil sie es nicht verstehen.

Die erwähnten Technobabble-Referenzen bei den Komponenten der Exodar lassen eher auf Technik, denn auf Magie schließen.

Und zum x-ten Mal: Technik und Magie sind austauschbar. Die einen benutzen den einen Begriff (weil sie es nicht verstehen), die anderen den anderen (weil sie es gebaut haben und verstehen). Nur weil ingame behauptet wird "Das ist ein magisches Schiff!" muss es nicht auch so sein.

Achja, wo gerade Stargate erwähnt wurde: Die primitiveren Völker dachten auch, dass die Goa'uld, Asgard, Antiker und Ori Götter wären und magische Kräfte besaßen. Aber letztendlich ließ sich alles mehr oder weniger wissenschaftlich erklären und auch durch Technik blockieren/stören/umgehen/abwehren, selbst die übersinnlichen Fähigkeiten der Ori-Priore. Vor allem die Goa'ul und die Antiker passen wunderbar in unsere Diskussion hinein - sie sind nur hochtechnisiert, ihre "Magie" ist das Resultat von Hochtechnologie. Selbst die Antiker und die Ori besaßen "nur" Fähigkeiten die von der Physik eingeschränkt wurden und waren keine echten Götter.


----------



## gann1 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ihr nehmt die Sache ein bisschen zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ein Fantasy spiel...  Heult doch auch noch rum das Pferde brennen, dass Sachen schweben, dass es im Rl keine Gnome gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So langsam ist das echt nervig... nur so komische Whine Treads.... WoW langweilig, WoW doof, Blizzard ist doof, Gms sind scheisse, Horde/Allianz gankt mich, Umfrage: Welche Klasse/Rasse Spielt ihr, Umfrage: Werdet ihr Zu W.A.R. wechseln etc... so was nervt einfach...


----------



## Kakarott85 (9. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es muss auch nicht mit Magie betrieben sein nur weil ein paar Hinterwäldler-Völker auf dem technischen Stand des Mittelalters behaupten, das wäre Magie, weil sie es nicht verstehen.
> 
> Die erwähnten Technobabble-Referenzen bei den Komponenten der Exodar lassen eher auf Technik, denn auf Magie schließen.
> 
> ...


Dann erkläre mir mal den technischen Hintergrund von Heilung spammenden Priestern und Frost/Feuerbälle um sich werfenden Magiern ;-)


----------



## meckermize (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn man es so sieht stimmt es schon mit der Bahn usw den Raumschiffen etc. 
Aber....wenn du es so siehst...glaubste die sind im Mittelalter auf TIGERN !!! geritten? 

o_O


----------



## Spectrales (9. Juni 2008)

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner Gründe warum ich auf AoC umgestiegen bin.
Aber eigentlich fand ich warcraft von Anfang an lächerlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal den technischen Hintergrund von Heilung spammenden Priestern und Frost/Feuerbälle um sich werfenden Magiern ;-)



Technisch kann man nicht dazu sagen, aber es gibt Erklärungsansätze dafür.

Heilung: Manipulation der Energielinien im Körper der Zielperson, nach demselben Prinzip funktionieren Teile der Naturheilkunde, nur eben nicht über die Entfernung. Das wäre übrigens auch die Erklärung für viele Arten von Buffs/DeBuffs, wie Flüchen oder dem "Gebet der Seelenstärke".

Frostblitze: à la Iceman (X-Men) oder (besser erklärt) Frozone (Incredibles' Parodie auf Iceman): Sammeln des Wassers in der Luft, formen über Telekinese, gefrieren lassen über Energieentzug, Blitz abfeuern via Telekinese.

Feuerbälle: Im Prinzip dasselbe in Grün, nennt sich Pyrokinese: Entfachen von Feuer durch Reibung von Luftpartikeln, formen des Feuerballs und werfen wieder telekinetisch.

Natürlich setzt das übersinnlich begabte Individuen voraus aber das ist eben der Fantasy-Aspekt. Dasselbe gibts auch in vielen Sci-Fi-Universen, nur heißen die "Magiebegabten" da "Machtsensitive", "ESPers", "Psyker", "Mutanten" oder "P 12+ Telepathen". Der Unterschied ist nur der Erklärungsansatz. In Fantasy-Universen ist "Magie" mystifiziert und ritualisiert, in Sci-Fi-Universen dagegen i.d.R. erforscht und wird bewusster angewandt.


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum hast du es dann gespielt?


----------



## Lungentorpedo (9. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt paar Seiten gelesen und ich denke die meisten Verstehen den Threadersteller falsch.

Es geht darum das mit WoW eine Welt geschaffen wurde:

- Burgen, Wälder, Dungeons aber auch Schusswaffen, Gnomen-Baukunst usw. Die Welt war stimmig und sollte ja keinen Realen Hintergrund haben - aber es passte größenteils alles stimmig zusammen.

Und mit BC wurden zerbrochene Welten eingefügt, überall rumfliegende Sachen, irgendwelche pinknen Dungeons, Raumschiffe usw.

Es wird der alten Welt einfach nicht gerecht.

Alle die hier rumlabern: DAS IST FANTASY! DAS IST SO! ICH FINDS GEIL IST NET MEIN PROBLEM WIE DU DES FINDEST! SPIEL WAS ANDERES! BLAH!!
haben den Sinn nicht verstanden.

Edit: Ich verstehe den Threadersteller gut. Ich hab wegen der BC Welt aufgehört.


----------



## Kakarott85 (10. Juni 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Und mit BC wurden zerbrochene Welten eingefügt, überall rumfliegende Sachen, irgendwelche pinknen Dungeons, Raumschiffe usw.


Okay, das mit dem Raumschiff ist ja in gewissem Maße noch nachvollziehbar (also die Aufregung deswegen) wenn man zwanghaft ablehnt das seine Funktionsweise auch auf einer Art Magie beruht, nähmlich auf der Macht des Lichtes das die Naaru verkörpern und auch von Paladinen und Priestern im kleineren Maßstab angewedet wird (vor allem von letzteren, siehe Levitation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Das du jetzt aber auf einmal Draenor (die Scherbenwelt) als unstimmig bezeichnest verstehe ich nicht so ganz, es ist ja nicht so das der Planet durch den Beschuss eines Todessterns zerrissen wurde, sondern durch die extremen magischen Kräfte die bei einem fehlgeleiteten Zauber freigesetzt wurde. Ähnliches ist übrigens auch in Azeroth passiert, das damals noch Kalimdor hies und nur einen einzigen Kontinent hatte in deren Mitte sich die Quelle der Ewigkeit befand, als deren Magie bei der 1. Invasion der Brennenden Legion ausser Kontrolle geriet zerbrach der Kontinent auch in 2 Hälften, wodurch wir jetzt Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche haben.
Die Teilung Draenors war dabei sogar schon laaange vor WoW bekannt soweit ich weis, da es Teil der Kampagne vom WC2 Addon war.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (10. Juni 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Okay, das mit dem Raumschiff ist ja in gewissem Maße noch nachvollziehbar (also die Aufregung deswegen) wenn man zwanghaft ablehnt das seine Funktionsweise auch auf einer Art Magie beruht, nähmlich auf der Macht des Lichtes das die Naaru verkörpern und auch von Paladinen und Priestern im kleineren Maßstab angewedet wird (vor allem von letzteren, siehe Levitation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich bin ja einer der meistens die Hintergrundgeschichte nicht kennt (danke für Aufklärung) und dem Geschichtsdetails die vielleicht nicht stimmen scheiss egal sind.

Du hast Recht die Scheibenwelt in sich ist sehr stimmig. Aber ich finde das Krasse Gegenteil zur Alten Welt zu hoch. Ich denke das meinte der Threadersteller.

Beispiel:

Stronghold (War ein Spiel mit Burgenbau, Burgenbelagerung, bissel Wirtschaft usw. Strategie halt)
Die Welt war auf dem Festland irgendwo mit grün, Bäumen usw.

Das Addon Crusader brachte alles zu den Kreuzzügen in die Wüste. Aber da gabs immer noch Burgen, Bogenschützen usw. Es war eine Weiterentwicklung der Welt (im nicht zu starken Sinne). Bei WoW -> BC find ich's einfach zu krass.

Und wenn ich Screens von Wrath of the Dingens seh, dann geht das eigentlich genau in die Richtung in die es hätte (achtung meine Meinung) mit BC hätte gehen sollen. Schneewelten usw. aber immernoch dem alten Stil treubleiben, kleine Entwicklungen aber nicht zu große!


----------



## Slavery (10. Juni 2008)

WoW kann man keinem Zeitalter zuordnen, deshalb is dein mimimimi auch unberechtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (10. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> es ist ja auch fantasy, ich fände es auch deutlich besser ohne moderne sachen.... eben richtig mittelalterlich!
> 
> sturmwind und orgrimmar sehen ja auch aus wie uralte festungen.... und es würde auch ohne den ganzen modernen mist funzen....
> 
> ...




Aber Ingimount als Avatar Oo 
mmd


----------



## Whity07 (10. Juni 2008)

Was manche hier fürn **** schreiben... Es geht nciht um "blablabla Technik, blablabla Magie" sondern einfach darum wie das ganze wirkt !
Wozu hat ein Tank (hier mal Warrior) eine kilotonnen schwere Rüstung an, wenn ihm ein Kilometer großer Gegner (Gruul) schon alleine mit seinem Speichel erschlagen könne?!

Es geht nicht darum welcher Tech. Fortshritt etc. sondern wie Lächerlich es manchmal aussieht...


----------



## Zachariaz (10. Juni 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Was manche hier fürn **** schreiben... Es geht nciht um "blablabla Technik, blablabla Magie" sondern einfach darum wie das ganze wirkt !
> Wozu hat ein Tank (hier mal Warrior) eine kilotonnen schwere Rüstung an, wenn ihm ein Kilometer großer Gegner (Gruul) schon alleine mit seinem Speichel erschlagen könne?!
> 
> Es geht nicht darum welcher Tech. Fortshritt etc. sondern wie Lächerlich es manchmal aussieht...



Das fragte sich David mit seiner Lederrüstung auch, als er vor Goliath stand.....und ihn bezwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (10. Juni 2008)

ganz ehrlich, es gibt in warcraft selbst auch zwergen-panzer und helikopter, ich versteh dein problem nicht, sie bleiben in ihrem element.
die goblins und gnome sind halt sehr erfinderisch und fantasievoll und man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört, ist die geschichte, dass die draenei zwar ein raumschiff bauen können, aber dann doch mit schwert und schild in den kampf ziehen^^ aber naja, logisch mussten die dinge im warcraft-universum noch nich überall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (omg der satz hört sich an.. ich hoff das is deutsch und man versteht was ich mein xD)
mfg learic


----------



## snif07 (10. Juni 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Was manche hier fürn **** schreiben... Es geht nciht um "blablabla Technik, blablabla Magie" sondern einfach darum wie das ganze wirkt !
> Wozu hat ein Tank (hier mal Warrior) eine kilotonnen schwere Rüstung an, wenn ihm ein Kilometer großer Gegner (Gruul) schon alleine mit seinem Speichel erschlagen könne?!
> 
> Es geht nicht darum welcher Tech. Fortshritt etc. sondern wie Lächerlich es manchmal aussieht...




Es würde eher bescheuert, wenn nicht sogar lächerlich, aussehen wenn alle Bosse die größe eines Tauren oder sonst was hätten.


----------



## Thedestroyer2008 (10. Juni 2008)

dann hört doch auf mit wow wenns euch nicht passt das rumgeheule bringt euch auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nur ein game... irgendwann hat man die nase voll von dem rumgeheule das ist wohl nicht das erste thema gewesen wo rumgeheult wurde schreibt mal stattdessen was sinnvolles


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2008)

*@Thedestroyer2008*
Wenn Dir das Thema nicht passt schließ doch das Fenster einfach wieder und gut is.
Oder noch besser, erstell selbst einen Thread über ein Thema das es hier noch nicht gab, das wirklich jeden interessiert und so spannend ist, daß niemand auf die Idee kommen würde auch nur eine einzige unqualifizierte Antwort zu geben.
Viel Spaß bei dem Versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (10. Juni 2008)

Aua Leute, euch ist aber schon klar das World of Warcraft wie die ganze Warcraft reihe eine Persiflage ist ? sprich mit Humor werden hier Genre Typische Sachen auf den Arm genommen. Warcraft war nie eine *Ernsthafte* Fantersie Welt sondern eine überspitzte Darstellung dessen. Ihr solltet euch mal im Netz schlau machen da findet man sehr viele Artikel zu Warcraft 1 -3 und World of Warcraft von den verantwortlichen aus den herrvirgeht das Warcraft eine "Verarsche" des Genre ist wie das Magazin MAD was typische Sachen auf die Schippe nimmt. Wer glaubte in WoW in einer ernstzunehmenden Welt unterwegs zu sein hat kein Plan von der Spielereihe und ist so verkehrt wie ein Panda in der Arktis.


----------



## Pantheron (10. Juni 2008)

mhh also ich denke mal das der thread ersteller sich nicht genug mit Warcraft aus einander gesetz hat
fakt ist das es eine fantasy welt ist, jedoch sollten sich einige die geschichte von warcraft mal durchlesen oder einige teile wie warcraft 1- 3 (tft) spielen, es gibt auch viele bücher etc. die diese probleme erklären, also macht nicht sone lächerlichen whine thread auf von wegen warum gibts ne scherbenwelt und die passt gar nicht zu WoW ---> ich sag nur warcraft 2, und spart euch sone sachen wie raketenmounts selbst wenn ihr euch auf mittelalter und RL bezieht schaut euch chinesen an die hatten im mittelalter( wie ihr das nennt) auch schon raketen nur ebend ncith so wie man sie heute kennt

nut btw damit das ding mal closed kann 

mfg


----------



## Dragó82 (10. Juni 2008)

NarYethz schrieb:


> das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört, ist die geschichte, dass die draenei zwar ein raumschiff bauen können, aber dann doch mit schwert und schild in den kampf ziehen^^




Die Exodar haben sie nicht gebaut sondern gestohlen sie war der 4 Satellit der FDS  sie drückten da ein paar tasten und schon gings los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Übrigens jeder der im Draenei gebiet war sollte sehen das die keine Ahnung von Raumschiffen haben ,den das war ein Bruchlandung die selbst Quack dem Bruchpiloten peinlich gewesen wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (10. Juni 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt paar Seiten gelesen und ich denke die meisten Verstehen den Threadersteller falsch.
> 
> Es geht darum das mit WoW eine Welt geschaffen wurde:
> 
> ...




Natürlich ist in der Scherbenwelt alles anders! Weil es ja auch ein kommplett anderer "Planet" ist!oO
Das hat Blizzard auch mit absicht so gemacht. Um den Spielern das Gefühlö zu geben dass das nicht "ihre Welt" ist!


----------



## Eddishar (10. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...] Ich dachte immer, WoW müßte man (wenn man es zeitlich einordnen sollte) irgendwo Richtung Mittelalter/Ritterzeit stecken ... [...]



Mööp. Falsch gedacht - und schon ist dem Thread die Grundlage entzogen. Wow ist nicht im Mittelalter einzuordnen, sondern als eigenständige Fantasy-Welt zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nie behauptet, WoW wäre wie unser Mittelalter. Ich meinte nur, müßte man es zeitgeschichtlich irgendwo einordnen würde WoW am ehersten unserem Mittelalter *entsprechen*, wenn man mal Städte, Burgen, Rüstungen, Waffen und etwa 90% der übrigen Dinge als Grundlage für einen Vergleich nimmt.
> Warcraft ist ´ne eigene Kiste die NICHT unser Mittelalter war... ich weiß das selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann was wolltest du uns sagen ? oder ne anders ...alwo wenn x, y wäre und z wäre b dann wärs doch toll wenn ? häh ??



Eddishar schrieb:


> Mööp. Falsch gedacht - und schon ist dem Thread die Grundlage entzogen. Wow ist nicht im Mittelalter einzuordnen, sondern als eigenständige Fantasy-Welt zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rüüüüüschtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magatsu (10. Juni 2008)

Alle die denken Wow= Mittelalter... Denke mal ihr habt nie Warcraft 3 gespielt? Warcraft ist nicht Mittelalter. Es ist Fantasy! Und Maschinen gehören nun mal dazu. Ob dies nun Panzer Hubrschrauber oder was weiss ich sei.


----------



## Shéyná666 (10. Juni 2008)

Gab es schon irgend ein spiel das VOLKOMMEN  real war ? 
Ich meine nicht. 
Nehmen wir Asassians Creed = Der Typ läuft glatte wände hoch...
Grand theft auto = Die Polizei kommt erst sobald man min 10 leute über den haufen geschossen hat... hat sie aber nach 2 min wieder los 
Need for Speed = Man fährt mit 350Km/h gegen ne mauer und man fährt locker flockig weiter...
... Ich könnte jetz noch ewig weitermachen 
Ich will damit nur klarstellen das es kein spiel gibt das vollkommen real ist sonst were es kein spiel..
Jetz werden bestimmt auch wieder Kommentare kommen wie " was haben die spiele jetz mit WoW zutuhn " ... Das teilweise ( manchmal mehr manchmal weniger ) unrealität.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Shéyná


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Mööp. Falsch gedacht - und schon ist dem Thread die Grundlage entzogen. Wow ist nicht im Mittelalter einzuordnen, sondern als eigenständige Fantasy-Welt zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Azeroth liegt vom technischen Niveau in welcher Epoche der Menschheitsgeschichte? Richtig, Mittelalter. Genau wie Mittelerde, Dere, Faerûn und diverse andere Fantasy-Welten. Dinge wie Gnomen-Helikopter und dergleichen waren annehmbar weil sie als Steampunk nicht so weit von der Mittelalter-Tech entfernt wirken. Aber die Star-Wars-Einflüsse von BC beißen sich hart mit der Fantasy-Atmosphäre.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Aber die Star-Wars-Einflüsse von BC beißen sich hart mit der Fantasy-Atmosphäre.



ne, genau das IST wow ....gnom ingis 4teh win (und ganz im ernst das weiß jeder der 1 tag wow gespielt hat, und zwar seit release schon)


----------



## Mystic Wolf (10. Juni 2008)

Wer sagt eigentlich, das es keine Strahlenwaffen gibt ? 
Wir Gnomeningis haben jedenfalls eine ^^ den "Gnomentodesstrahl".
Der Bauplan muss uns nach der Landung der Draenei irgednwie in die Hände gefallen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Scherz bei Seite.
Stimmt schon das einige Gebiete aus BC übertrieben sind und nicht diesen typischen Fantasyflair mitbringen.
Aber finde es persönlich auch nicht so schlimmm.

Und bei den Raketen-Mounts gehts bestimmt nur um die Bonus-Items aus dem TCG.
Die sind eh zu selten, alsdas jeder damit rumfliegt.

Vieleicht gibt es ja mit wotlk dann auch eine GatlingGun oder eine Bazooka.
Damit kannst du dann die Raketen-Mounts vom Himmel holen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (10. Juni 2008)

hmm also ich finde eigentlich nicht das wow lächerlich wird weil es mehr neuzeitliche dinge inplementiert. mit BC ist eine welt eröffnet worden die sich lange unabhängig von azeroth entwickelt hat und dadurch auch FDS oder ähnliche dinge besitzt die durch mittelalter o.ä. nicht weiter erklärbar sind. aber hatte nicht auch schon die geißel fliegende/schwebende festungen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde die richtung die blizz eingeschlagen hat durchaus interessant aber ich denke das der fatasy-anteil mit WotLk wieder zurückgehen wird (es sind auch lange nicht mehr so viele möglichkeiten wie in der scherbenwelt geboten)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (10. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt wohl keine fantsie... was ist so schlimm daran das es in einer Fantasy Welt Technik gibt ??? Sorry aber das ist wiedermal meckern auf ganz hohem niveau... die FRage warum Drenai mit raumschiffen fliegen dann aber mit Schwerten Axten etc kämpfen kann dir sicherlich Darth Vader beantworten... 

MAn darf sowas halt nicht so eng sehen... solange es Spass macht : )


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juni 2008)

wow ist ein fantasy spiel genau und in fantasy spielen ist alles wirklich alles erlaubt!


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ne, genau das IST wow ....gnom ingis 4teh win (und ganz im ernst das weiß jeder der 1 tag wow gespielt hat, und zwar seit release schon)



Es wäre mir neu, dass Ingenieure vor BC bereits Lichtschwerter, Phasergewehre und Powered Armors herstellen konnten. Oder sind mir da ein paar wesentliche Random-Worlddrops entgangen?



Jenny84 schrieb:


> wow ist ein fantasy spiel genau und in fantasy spielen ist alles wirklich alles erlaubt!



Und daran dass du so etwas sagst und wahrscheinlich auch noch ernst meinst erkenne ich, dass du dich nie daran versucht hast, eine eigene Welt zu kreieren, eine eigene Geschichte zu schreiben und es auch hoffentlich in absehbarer Zeit nicht vorhast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (10. Juni 2008)

ich habe den ganzen scheiss hingeworfen und das abo gekündigt nartürlich alles in wow verschenkt . un nach mir kamen noch ziehmlich viele freunde bekante und arbeitskolegen die das machten , wenn blizard nicht unternimt werden denen die leute weglaufen . ich für meinen teil finde wow hat seien reiz eigendlich mit bc verloren , zwar alles schön und bunt  , nur bc brachte eigendlich nix neues und das neue addon auch net den was die  alles versprochen haben am anfang ......  . das beste ist mit den adons die man braucht um wow überhaupt zu spielen können ... schon mal als heiler mit normalen wow in einer 25 ini versucht zu heilen  ... vergiss es ohne addon  wie decurs oder sowas nicht mach bar , dan geht blizzard her schaut sich die addons an macht änderungen und baut sie dann in einen patch ein  oh toll haben wir gemacht , danach lagen die bgs und alles mögliche geht nicht mehr . wow is über holt die grafik is paar jahre alt  das holt keien mehr hintern ofen vor . 

wenn man mit wow aufhört hat man viel freizeit .


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Juni 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> ich habe den ganzen scheiss hingeworfen und das abo gekündigt nartürlich alles in wow verschenkt . un nach mir kamen noch ziehmlich viele freunde bekante und arbeitskolegen die das machten , wenn blizard nicht unternimt werden denen die leute weglaufen . ich für meinen teil finde wow hat seien reiz eigendlich mit bc verloren , zwar alles schön und bunt  , nur bc brachte eigendlich nix neues und das neue addon auch net den was die  alles versprochen haben am anfang ......  . das beste ist mit den adons die man braucht um wow überhaupt zu spielen können ... schon mal als heiler mit normalen wow in einer 25 ini versucht zu heilen  ... vergiss es ohne addon  wie decurs oder sowas nicht mach bar , dan geht blizzard her schaut sich die addons an macht änderungen und baut sie dann in einen patch ein  oh toll haben wir gemacht , danach lagen die bgs und alles mögliche geht nicht mehr . wow is über holt die grafik is paar jahre alt  das holt keien mehr hintern ofen vor .
> 
> wenn man mit wow aufhört hat man viel freizeit .




was ihr da immer so schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, es spielen immer noch ne meeeeeenge leute wow und ham spass


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> was ihr da immer so schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es lesen auch eine Meeeeeenge Leute BILD und halten das für eine anspruchsvolle Lektüre.

Den Vergleich mit den Fliegen und dem Kufladen lasse ich lieber mal aus Gründen des gegenseitigen Respekts stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> was ihr da immer so schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Viele die die 70 erreicht haben verlegen ihr Spiel aber auch immer mehr ins PvP. Und DA kann es einem tatsächlich schei*egal sein, ob Inhalte noch logisch sind, wie die Welt um einen herum aussieht (außer den BGs oder mal ´ne schnell gezogene Instanz sehen die fast eh nichts mehr) und wie schön die Waffen und Rüstungen blinken und blitzen. 

PvE-Spieler achten vielleicht mehr auf solche Sachen und legen wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr Wert auf ein stimmiges großes Ganzes.


----------



## fortuneNext (10. Juni 2008)

WoW ist nicht im Mittelalter anzusiedeln, sondern im Fantasybereich. Leß mal die Romane! WoW spielt in seiner eigenen Welt, und die ist einfach so. Die Tiefenbahn z.B. gehört ganz einfach dazu. Es gibt Ingieneure wie Ritter, das ist das tolle an Fantasy; es sind eben keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht im Mittelalter anzusiedeln, sondern im Fantasybereich. Leß mal die Romane! WoW spielt in seiner eigenen Welt, und die ist einfach so. Die Tiefenbahn z.B. gehört ganz einfach dazu. Es gibt Ingieneure wie Ritter, das ist das tolle an Fantasy; es sind eben keine Grenzen gesetzt.



Zu sagen "es ist einfach so" ist der deutlichste Hinweis dafür, sich nie Gedanken gemacht zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es GIBT Grenzen innerhalb der Fantasy, genauso wie es Grenzen in jedem Bereich der Literatur gibt. Blizzard hat sich diese Grenzen selbst gesteckt, als sie aus WC ein klassisches Mittelalter-Universum gemacht haben. Jetzt daran etwas zu ändern wäre in etwa als würde man z.B. in Star Trek Orks einführen (und wer hier jetzt remaner erwähnt, der bekommt virtuell den Kopf gewaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Der Autor kann es natürlich tun, aber er zerstört sich damit seine eigene Welt.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es lesen auch eine Meeeeeenge Leute BILD und halten das für eine anspruchsvolle Lektüre.
> 
> Den Vergleich mit den Fliegen und dem Kufladen lasse ich lieber mal aus Gründen des gegenseitigen Respekts stecken.
> 
> ...



häh ? das ist in der tat ein bescheuerter vergleich....dann sind wir ja einer meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die vielen leute die wow spielen spielen es einfach weiter und ihr die es jetzt so gar furchtbar findet bleibt weiterhin weg ...alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. dein vergleich würde bedeuten das nicht bild leser in den kiosk gehen um zu sagen das sie keine bild kaufen wollen ...sehr sinnig

p.p.s 





Draco1985 schrieb:


> als sie aus WC ein klassisches Mittelalter-Universum gemacht haben.



das haben sie ? so mit gnomen und münzen waschautomatin in gnomergan...klassisches mittelalter war wenn daoc ....ka was du da die ganze zeit faselst
aber du hast wow bzw die warcraft serie schon mal gespielt, oder?


----------



## Exeliron (10. Juni 2008)

wow hat vllt nicht die allerneueste grafik aber dafür kann man es praktisch mit jedem pc spielen und ist dadurch benutzerfreundlich. AoC z.B. benötigt einen pc der neuesten generation und den werd ich mir (fürs erste) noch nicht zulegen da ich mit wow ohne probleme ein seeeehr ausgereiftes spiel zocken kann.

und zu der sache mit den addons: addons wurden erfunden um die komplexeren dinge wie aggro-control besser in den griff zu kriegen. bei pvp kannste die vergessen und wenn du halbwegs bei verstand bist kannste in ner normalen ini auch ohne addons rocken. raids ohne addon sind sehr riskant und darum wurden sie entwickelt und nicht irgendwelchen lvl10ern in fs o.ä. das spielen zu erleichtern (na gut, sind sie auch nützlich aber nicht lebensnotwendig)


ansonsten: /sign Draco1985


----------



## mofsens (10. Juni 2008)

fiktive spiele mit logik zu erklaeren oder es zu versuchen ist absoluter schwachsinn. warum sollte das laecherlich sein? die koennen doch machen was sie wollen. ausserdem spiel ich wow ja nicht weil es so mega realitaetsnah und realistisch ist sondern eben ein "fantasy" game. ich verseth ehrlichgesagt nicht wie es zu 21 seiten kommen kann fuer so einen, in meinen augen, unsinnigen thread. naja solche gedanken spinnt man wohl erst wenn man selbst im WoW universum lebt ^^
also um zum thema zu kommen: nein, WoW ist nicht laecherlich, sondern die, die versuchen logik un hintergedanken eines fantasyspiels zu erschliessen 
gruessle


----------



## lukss (10. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> fiktive spiele mit logik zu erklaeren oder es zu versuchen ist absoluter schwachsinn. warum sollte das laecherlich sein? die koennen doch machen was sie wollen. ausserdem spiel ich wow ja nicht weil es so mega realitaetsnah und realistisch ist sondern eben ein "fantasy" game. ich verseth ehrlichgesagt nicht wie es zu 21 seiten kommen kann fuer so einen, in meinen augen, unsinnigen thread. naja solche gedanken spinnt man wohl erst wenn man selbst im WoW universum lebt ^^
> also um zum thema zu kommen: nein, WoW ist nicht laecherlich, sondern die, die versuchen logik un hintergedanken eines fantasyspiels zu erschliessen
> gruessle


seh ich auch so, mmorpgs sollen eben auch unrealistisch sein sonst wären es ja keine rpgs


----------



## Whity07 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube jetzt kenne ich auch den Grund für meine Twinkerei, mir gefällt die alte Welt halt so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich an Schlingendorntal, Tanaris, Wald von Elwyn un die Brennende Steppe denke; das ist DAS WoW was wir denke ich alle Lieben.
Aber um die Schwebenden Raumschiffe, diese "Manafabriken" und die Ingi Schusswaffen zu mögen muss man schon beide Augen zudrücke... leider...


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> fiktive spiele mit logik zu erklaeren oder es zu versuchen ist absoluter schwachsinn. warum sollte das laecherlich sein? die koennen doch machen was sie wollen. ausserdem spiel ich wow ja nicht weil es so mega realitaetsnah und realistisch ist sondern eben ein "fantasy" game. ich verseth ehrlichgesagt nicht wie es zu 21 seiten kommen kann fuer so einen, in meinen augen, unsinnigen thread. naja solche gedanken spinnt man wohl erst wenn man selbst im WoW universum lebt ^^
> also um zum thema zu kommen: nein, WoW ist nicht laecherlich, sondern die, die versuchen logik un hintergedanken eines fantasyspiels zu erschliessen
> gruessle



Und wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ein Fantasy-Universum sollte in sich logisch sein. Das heißt zum Beispiel dass eine stählerne Axt einen hölzernen Baum fällt und nicht andersrum (hölzerne Axt fällt stählernen Baum), im weiteren Sinne aber auch, dass man bei dem bleibt was man sich als Hintergrund ausgesucht hat. WC war Mittelalter-Fantasy à la Herr der Ringe mit einem Schuss Steampunk. Burning Crusade war auf einmal mehr Sci-fi als alles andere, vor allem dem Design nach.

Widerspruch? Ja, Eindeutig.

Und das ist mit dem logischen Aufbau einer Welt gemeint. Rein theoretisch könnte man selbst physikalisiche Gegebenheiten für "seine" Welt umschreiben, so dass z.B. Wasser immer bergauf fließt. Dann darf man aber nicht irgendwann später Flüsse zeigen die wie in unserer Welt bergab fließen.

Und diesen Fehler hat Blizz mit BC gemacht.


----------



## lukss (10. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit herr der ringe kann man es gar nicht vergleichen, wenn man sich im herr der ringe und warcraft universum auskennt


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, mmorpgs sollen eben auch unrealistisch sein sonst wären es ja keine rpgs


Unrealistisch? Ich glaub du verwechselst das was. Unrealistisch ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit unlogisch.
Universen wie die von "Herr der Ringe" (NEIN, DAS IST JETZT KEIN VERGLEICH MIT WOW), "Star Wars", "Star Trek", "Narnia" usw. sind aus unserer Sicht auch UNREALISTISCH weil sie eine völlig andere Welt zeigen (die manchmal sicher gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu unserer Vergangenheit aufweisen), aber DIE sind in sich logisch weil sich gewisse Leute vor vielen Jahren eine Menge Zeit genommen haben eine komplett eigene Welt zu erschaffen und sich auch über den kleinsten Scheiß vorher Gedanken gemacht haben.
WoW wird nach und nach erweitert und wenn was nicht passt wird es passend gemacht.


----------



## lukss (10. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Unrealistisch? Ich glaub du verwechselst das was. Unrealistisch ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit unlogisch.
> Universen wie die von "Herr der Ringe" (NEIN, DAS IST JETZT KEIN VERGLEICH MIT WOW), "Star Wars", "Star Trek", "Narnia" usw. sind aus unserer Sicht auch UNREALISTISCH weil sie eine völlig andere Welt zeigen (die manchmal sicher gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu unserer Vergangenheit aufweisen), aber DIE sind in sich logisch weil sich gewisse Leute vor vielen Jahren eine Menge Zeit genommen haben eine komplett eigene Welt zu erschaffen und sich auch über den kleinsten Scheiß vorher Gedanken gemacht haben.
> WoW wird nach und nach erweitert und wenn was nicht passt wird es passend gemacht.


ne herr der ringe ist nicht unrealistisch nur der ww2 mit anderen personen


----------



## Cocker (10. Juni 2008)

Warum müssen sich manche über so unwichtiges Zeugs aufregen. Hauptsache WoW macht Spaß. Ob ich nun mit meinem Schiff nach Menethil und co. fahr oder mit einem Raumschiff zur Scherbenwelt komme. Es kommt doch das gleiche rauß.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ne herr der ringe ist nicht unrealistisch nur der ww2 mit anderen personen


"Herr der Ringe" IST unrealistisch! ....Drachen, Orcs, Trolle, Hobbits, Ringgeister, unsterbliche Elben.... klingelts da irgendwo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unrealistisch aber nicht unlogisch.


----------



## Alwina (10. Juni 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt kenne ich auch den Grund für meine Twinkerei, mir gefällt die alte Welt halt so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard die Geschichte von WC mit der Einführung von BC zerstört .
Ich denke auch das Blizzard die Geschichte nicht mehr interessiert , ihnen ist bei der Einführung von BC schon ein grosser Schnitzer passiert , der wenn es auch um die Geschichte geht niemals passieren dürfte. 
Schade drum


----------



## Scred (10. Juni 2008)

wow ist eine fantasywelt und keine wirkliche jemals existente welt also gibt es keine regeln was es geben daf ohne die ,,zeit´´ zuzerstören 
es gibt maschinen die dich in weihnachtsmänner verwandel und das ist eigendlich technsch anspruchsvoller als eine rakete also ist das alles garnicht so unpassend


----------



## mofsens (10. Juni 2008)

draco ich weiss zwar nicht auf welchem planeten du lebst aber im mittelalter gabs keine daemonenbeschwoerenden hexenmeister oder frostblitz schiessende magier. un das mit der logik, du versuchst ein fantasyspiel mit den uns bekannten physikalischen regeln etc zu erklaeren, un das geht net weils keine mittelaltersimulation -.-
jetz gecheckt? denk bitte nach bevor du anderen vorwirfst keine ahnung zu haben


----------



## Wartalk (10. Juni 2008)

Also meiner meinung nach, war in WoW schon seit anfang an ein kleiner witz an techik,siehe alles, was mit gnomen zu tun hat, ob es nun gnomeregan oder IF und SW mit der tiefenbahn sind, oder eben die Items der Ingis!Es war schon immer vieles an lustiger technik dabei, und daran wird und soll sich auch nichts ändern!
Wenn du meinst, Sascha_Bo , das die Rackete *ZU* lächerlich ist, dann sieh dir doch mal die baustruktur an, ich finde, das sie ziemlich "einfach und zerbrechlich " wirkt, ich meine, (sie ist mit einem Seil zusammengebunden^^), wie es so ziemlich alles tut, was mit technik aus der heutigen zeit zu tun hat, aber von den gnomen in das spiel mit eingebunden wurde.
Das ist meine Meinung dazu und so sehe ich das eben^^.
Es ist klar, das sich WoW mit der Zeit verändert, aber nicht so extrem, wie du es darstellst(meine Meinung^^).!

soweit^^MfG Wartalk


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

fantasy &#8800; mittelalter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich melde mich hier wohl bald ab wenn ich dauernd von wem geflamed werde obwohl ich keinem was getan habe.
ich versuche immer nutzlich zu sein aber egal was ich tu es wird beschimpft )=
undank ist der welt lohn


----------



## Arquilis (10. Juni 2008)

lächerlich finde ich es nicht. und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass diese überdrehten geschichten wie wie helis und netherstürme von blizz gewollt sind und dass das auch nichts mit mittelalter zu tun haben SOLL

NEIN, albern und lächerlich ist wow nicht. es ist nur mit einer riesigen menge fantasie entwickelt worden. wenn dir das stinkt, wart auf wotlk, da gibt es wieder mehr klassische sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

und was ist bitte so schlimm an meiner sig und ava?und auftreten?ausser der rechtschreibung nichts.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> draco ich weiss zwar nicht auf welchem planeten du lebst aber im mittelalter gabs keine daemonenbeschwoerenden hexenmeister oder frostblitz schiessende magier. un das mit der logik, du versuchst ein fantasyspiel mit den uns bekannten physikalischen regeln etc zu erklaeren, un das geht net weils keine mittelaltersimulation -.-
> jetz gecheckt? denk bitte nach bevor du anderen vorwirfst keine ahnung zu haben



Könntet ihr mal bitte aufhören, euch an dem Begriff "Mittelalter" aufzuhängen? Das ist nunmal die bestmögliche Beschreibung die es für diese Art der Tolkien-artigen Fantasy gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich könnte auch schreiben "Mittelalter, ergänzt um Elemente der Mythen, Sagen und des Aberglaubens", was der Grundidee wesentlich näher kommen würde, aber es ist einfach umständlich zu tippen. Und ich habe (wohl fälschlicherweise) angenommen, dass jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist. Aber na gut, hier noch mal für die Schneckentempo-Denker:

Für meine Beiträge geltende Definition von "Mittelalter-Fantasy": Technischer und kultureller Stand des realen Mittelalters, ergänzt durch fantastische Elemente wie Magie, Dämonen, Drachen, Riesen und dergleichen.

Nun zufrieden?

Und was die physikalischen regeln angeht: Die hat jede fiktive Welt genauso wie die reale. Zwar werden sie hier und da gebogen um fantastische Elemente zuzulassen, aber eine Menge dessen, was als "unerklärbar, weil magisch" betitelt wird wurde schon in der einen oder anderen Quelle pseudowissenschaftlich aufbereitet und "erklärbar gemacht". Dazu gehören solche Dinge wie die Frage nach der Möglichkeit einen Feuerball erzeugen und werfen zu können (Pyrokinese) oder nach der Funktionsweise von Toren auf andere Planeten oder in andere Dimensionen (u.a. Wurmlöcher).


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2008)

Wartalk schrieb:


> ...Wenn du meinst, das die Rakete *ZU* lächerlich ist, dann sieh dir doch mal die baustruktur an, ich finde, das sie ziemlich "einfach und zerbrechlich " wirkt, ich meine, (sie ist mit einem Seil zusammengebunden...


Also was die Darstellung einiger Dinge im Spiel angeht, davon sollten wir vielleicht besser nicht auch noch anfangen, sonst wäre auf Seite 50 noch lange nicht Schluß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man mal die Gnom- und Goblintechnologie akzeptiert wie sie ist (UND ICH REDE JETZT NICHT VON DEM SPACIGEN FIRLEFANZ) ist *die Art der Darstellung*, ein paar Bleche zusammengehalten von Seilen, durchaus passen innerhalb des WoW-Universums. Da werden "moderne" Geräte (damit sie besser in eine eher altertümliche Welt passen) mit simpelsten Mitteln und Materialien dargestellt... in sich also LOGISCH in diese Welt passend.
Würde man da nun auf einer modernen SaturnV Rakete oder einem Mini-SpaceShuttle rumfliegen, DAS wäre nun wieder *absolut unlogisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Art der Darstellung gewisser pre-BC-Dinge ist durchaus in Ordnung.


EDIT:


> Für meine Beiträge geltende Definition von "Mittelalter-Fantasy": Technischer und kultureller Stand des realen Mittelalters, ergänzt durch fantastische Elemente wie Magie, Dämonen, Drachen, Riesen und dergleichen.


Gut umschrieben, aber spätestens auf der nächsten Seite ist das leider wieder vergessen und der nächste zieht sich am "Mittelalter" hoch weil kaum einer mal mehr als 1-3 Beiträge list. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osaic (10. Juni 2008)

Spielen wir bitte ab jetzt nur noch Krieger und Jäger, alles andere ist nicht möglich in der realen Welt. Verletzungen brauchen Wochen, bis sie ausheilen, du kannst nur mehr 2-3 Items mitführen und du kannst nur noch 200m mit schwerer Rüstung laufen, alles andere ist unrealistisch.
/ironie off

Na, merkt ihr was? Es ist alles logisch und korrekt, aber kann das spaß machen?

Ich ziehe mich nicht am Mittelalter hoch, aber Mittelalter ist einfach eine Epoche. In WoW werden Elemente dieser Epoche verwendet (Burgen, etc.) und in eine eigene Welt eingebaut, da kann man nicht vom Mittelalter sprechen. Oder sind wir immer noch im Mittelalter, wenn irgendwo noch eine Burg oder ein Schloss normal bewohnt wird?

In diesem Sinne
Osaic


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. Juni 2008)

naja vllt schaffen sie es ja mit wotlk wieder auf die richtige spur zu kommen 

aber denk schon das sie das schaffen


----------



## Masterlock (10. Juni 2008)

WoW ist halt nicht mehr Das was es mal war.


----------



## Chirogue (10. Juni 2008)

is kann nur sagen: W.A.R. is coming...


----------



## Focht (10. Juni 2008)

Ich stimme dem auch zu das Wow nen  Fantasy game ist aber mit BC isses wirklich nur durcheinander. Ich persönlich habe mir wow wegen wc3 geholt und dachte es gäbe auch story wie dort aber das wars nich, aber nach der richtung wie jetzt wuerde es mich nicht wundern wenn es noch futuristischer wird. ich finde das Game hat einfach nicht mehr die Austrahlung wie frueher. (vor BC)  

MFG Focht


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Osaic schrieb:


> Spielen wir bitte ab jetzt nur noch Krieger und Jäger, alles andere ist nicht möglich in der realen Welt. Verletzungen brauchen Wochen, bis sie ausheilen, du kannst nur mehr 2-3 Items mitführen und du kannst nur noch 200m mit schwerer Rüstung laufen, alles andere ist unrealistisch.
> /ironie off



Da liest wohl jemand den Hintergrund sehr selektiv, oder? Sonst wäre dir wohl aufgefallen dass in der "echten" Welt von WarCraft (also in Romanen, etc.) das tatsächlich so funktioniert. Da bleiben Charaktere auch in der Regel tot, wenn man sie einmal sterben gesehen/gelesen hat.

Dass das in einem Computerspiel dazu anders gehandhabt wird ist eine gameplaytechnische Entscheidung, die mit dem Design der Welt selbst nichts zu tun hat.



> Na, merkt ihr was? Es ist alles logisch und korrekt, aber kann das spaß machen?



Kann es und tut es, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, ich könnte dich zur weiteren Diskussion nur an eine mir bekannte LARP-Gruppe weiterleiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich ziehe mich nicht am Mittelalter hoch, aber Mittelalter ist einfach eine Epoche. In WoW werden Elemente dieser Epoche verwendet (Burgen, etc.) und in eine eigene Welt eingebaut, da kann man nicht vom Mittelalter sprechen. Oder sind wir immer noch im Mittelalter, wenn irgendwo noch eine Burg oder ein Schloss normal bewohnt wird?



Natürlich tust du das, du machst es gerade schon wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie soll ich mir sonst erklären, dass du hier eine Parallele zur gegenwart ziehst, wenn ich eben gerade noch geschrieben habe, dass ich beim Vergleich mit dem "Mittelalter" primär vom technischen und kulturellen Stand einer Kultur ausgehe? Insofern ist das durchaus vergleichbar mit einer real existierenden Epoche.

Warum Mittelalter?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> During the 12th and 13th century in Europe there was a radical change in the rate of new inventions, innovations in the ways of managing traditional means of production, and economic growth. The period saw major technological advances, including the invention of *cannon*, spectacles, and artesian wells; and the cross-cultural introduction of *gunpowder*, *silk*, the *compass*, and the astrolabe from the east. There were also *great improvements to ships and the clock*. The latter advances made possible the dawn of the Age of Exploration.


----------



## Chezuz (10. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen...
also ums mal so auszudrücken:
bei dem was ich teilweise hier lesen muss da läufts mir ja kalt den Rücken runter...

Zum Thema Technologie:
Durch die Verbindung Gnome<->Zwerge ist schon so manche etwas verrückt anmutende Gerätschaft entstanden, also ist es kein Wunder, dass dadurch auch Gyrokopter, Dampfpanzer,eine Tiefenbahn und Schusswaffen entstanden sind, die sowohl in WoW als auch in den alten WC Spielen vorkommen
   hoffe mal das das dadurch geklärt ist.

Zum Thema Rakete:
Das ist praktisch die Goblin-Version eines Gyrokopters, da Goblin-ingenieure es wie allgemein bekannt ist es eher explosiv und nicht hochtechnisch mögen...
/vote for Gyrokopter als gnom-ingi mount und Rakete als goblin-ingi mount

Zum Thema Raumschiffe:
Die Exodar ist nicht von den Draenai gebaut worden, sondern nur in Besitz genommen worden um damit von der Scherbenwelt fliehen zu können.
Es handelt sich dabei nicht um ein Raumschiff, sondern um eine Art Dimensionsreisende Festung die von den Naaru geschaffen wurde, sie fliegt also nicht in dem Sinne von Plante A nach B, sondern ich würde es eher als eine Art teleportieren auffassen, ähnlich dem was ein normaler Wasser- und Brotspendeautomat aka Magier auch öfter mal tut... Diese teleportation ging dann aber etwas schief, und die Draenai landeten auf -bzw über- Azeroth und "stürzten" (mir fallen da grad lustige Szenen mit einem Gnomen-Teleporter nach Gadgetzan und dem Mangel eines Fallschirmumhangs ein...) auf Der Azurmythosinsel ab. Fortschrittliche Waffen und Techniken haben die Draenai also deswegen nicht, weil sie wie jedes andere Volk in der WoW auf dem selben technischen Stand -Rüstungen und Schwerter/Äxte/mit was auch immer man sich den Kopf einschlagen kann- sind

Und zum Thema Design der Scherbenwelt muss ich sagen, dass sich die Geister darüber extrem scheiden, und ich deswegen hierüber kein Wort verlieren mag.

Hab ich Irgendwas vergessen oder falsch aus der WC geschichte erzählt? bin für konstruktive Kritik offen...

Mfg: Chezuz

may the flames begin...


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Chezuz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Raumschiffe:
> Die Exodar ist nicht von den Draenai gebaut worden, sondern nur in Besitz genommen worden um damit von der Scherbenwelt fliehen zu können.
> Es handelt sich dabei nicht um ein Raumschiff, sondern um eine Art Dimensionsreisende Festung die von den Naaru geschaffen wurde, sie fliegt also nicht in dem Sinne von Plante A nach B, sondern ich würde es eher als eine Art teleportieren auffassen, ähnlich dem was ein normaler Wasser- und Brotspendeautomat aka Magier auch öfter mal tut... Diese teleportation ging dann aber etwas schief, und die Draenai landeten auf -bzw über- Azeroth und "stürzten" (mir fallen da grad lustige Szenen mit einem Gnomen-Teleporter nach Gadgetzan und dem Mangel eines Fallschirmumhangs ein...) auf Der Azurmythosinsel ab.



Ich sag dazu nur noch eins: In der Fantasy-Terminologie ist das "magische" Teleportation, im Sci-Fi-Jargon nennt man sowas "FTL-Triebwerk". Die "Sprungantriebe" aus Battletech und nBSG funktionieren sogar ziemlich identisch - pseudo-Teleportation via Umweg durch eine Alternativdimension oder ein Wurmloch.



> Fortschrittliche Waffen und Techniken haben die Draenai also deswegen nicht, weil sie wie jedes andere Volk in der WoW auf dem selben technischen Stand -Rüstungen und Schwerter/Äxte/mit was auch immer man sich den Kopf einschlagen kann- sind



Wenn kein Volk in WoW Zugriff auf hochtechnisierte Waffen hat, dann erklär mir mal bitte wie es kommt, dass ich beim einloggen in Shattrath mittlerweile meine, versehentlich Star Wars Galaxies gestartet zu haben, weil mich von jeder Seite auf einmal Lichtschwerter anfunkeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chezuz (10. Juni 2008)

naja, das mit den funkelnden "lichtschwertern" kann man ja nur mit "Magie" erklären, wie so vieles andere auch...
und die Teleportation und Sprungantriebe von Raumschiffen weisen natürlich extreme Parallelen auf, die nur mit dem Auslöser, also Technik oder Magie unterschieden werden können

ich will damit nicht sagen, dass alles super umgesetzt ist, aber dass die meisten Dinge für das Warcraft-Universum erklärbar sind, und nicht einfach irgendein unpassendes Zeug das einfach so hinzugefügt wurde um das spiel "cooler" zu machen...


----------



## chinsai (10. Juni 2008)

öhh wenn ich mich nicht irre ist wow ein FANTASY spiele und das kannst du in keine epoche einordnen
fantasy is nunmal ein mix aus zukunft, gegenwart und vergangenheit


----------



## Crosis (10. Juni 2008)

und man darf net vergessen: das raumschiff der draenei(Oshu'gun in nagrand-wie es nun auch immer geschrieben wird^^) sieht(zumindest heute^^) aus wie ein großer weißer stein und innen hightec also die hatten sogar ne tarnvorrichtung entwickelt^^

jetz mal von den draenei weg die naaru passen ja war jetz zwar nochnet in sunwell aber m'uru kämpft sicherlich net mit nem schwert oda ner axt^^ also hab daher noch nie nen naaru kämpfen sehen aber die battlen sich doch sicher mit laserstrahlen oda sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneeball (10. Juni 2008)

Also erstmal zu meiner eigenen Schande: Ich selbst habe die Warcraftgeschichte selber nicht ganz gelesen, aber dennoch ist selbst mir bekannt dass das Raumschiff der Draenei nich t von ihnen selber gebaut wurde. Vielmehr wurde es ihnen von einem befreundeten (sehr hoch entwickelten) Volk geschenkt (ich glaube den Naaru oder so). Dies erklärt also auch ganz einfach warum die Draenei nach ihrem Absturz ihr Schiff weder reparieren, noch mit ihrgendwelchen futuristischen Waffen kämpfen...weil sie einfach nicht so hoch entwickelt sind.
Damit fügt sich eigentlich alles was bemängelt wurde wieder zusammen und man sieht dass Blizzard nicht einfach unüberlegte Neuheiten einbringt, sondern ganz einfach alles an die verdammt gut durchdachten Warcraft-History zu belegen ist.


P.S. Mein erster Post hier bei Buffed (und des muss was heissen xD)


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Chezuz schrieb:


> naja, das mit den funkelnden "lichtschwertern" kann man ja nur mit "Magie" erklären, wie so vieles andere auch...



Gabs da nicht mal eine Simpsons-Folge in der die Xena-Darstellerin Lucy Lawless einen Gastauftritt hatte und sinngemäß erklärte, dass wann immer man etwas nicht erklären könne ein Zauberer verantwortlich sei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst, ob das magische Waffen oder "Lichtschwerter" sind kann von niemandem mit letzter Sicherheit festgestellt werden, weil es einfach keine Aussagen dazu gibt.

Der Punkt ist: Sie sehen wie Lichtschwerter AUS, was in einer Fantasy-Welt extrem lächerlich wirkt.



> und die Teleportation und Sprungantriebe von Raumschiffen weisen natürlich extreme Parallelen auf, die nur mit dem Auslöser, also Technik oder Magie unterschieden werden können



Und woher wissen wir was was ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ich will damit nicht sagen, dass alles super umgesetzt ist, aber dass die meisten Dinge für das Warcraft-Universum erklärbar sind, und nicht einfach irgendein unpassendes Zeug das einfach so hinzugefügt wurde um das spiel "cooler" zu machen...



Doch haben sie: Exo-Suits als Rüstungen, Laserschwerter und Blaster als Waffen und Raumschiffe als angeblich magische Fortbewegungsmittel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chinsai schrieb:


> öhh wenn ich mich nicht irre ist wow ein FANTASY spiele und das kannst du in keine epoche einordnen
> fantasy is nunmal ein mix aus zukunft, gegenwart und vergangenheit



Fast richtig. *Fantasy allgemein* ist auf keine Epoche festgelegt. *WarCraft* hat sich seinerzeit auf Mittelalter mit Steampunk-Elementen (die auch ziemlich gut hineinpassen) festgelegt. Darum wirken Sci-Fi-Elemente in der Welt deplaziert.

@Schneeball: Muahaha, selten so gelacht... Ich hab schon Fanfics gelesen, die besser durchdacht waren und ihre eigene Linie konsequenter durchgezogen haben als WarCraft seit Burning Crusade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (18. Juni 2008)

mittel alter ist das was jeder drunter versteht 
zb 3welt  ein loch in der wand wasser rind rein >>> trink wasser andere wand loch wasser raus  KLO  die leben im mittel alter den die können nicht 240 auf der auto bahn fahren .

spass bei seite 

vieles was manche schireben kann ich nach volziehen , das mit der alten welt . bevor ich auf hörte war ich fas nur in der alten welt  tteils wegen ah  oder freunden helfen bei twinks , und was schade ist tw sind gebiete so verödet das dort nix loss ist , warum auch alle laufen in bg rum . der schnit neue alte welt war zu scchll und gross . beispiel  ringe aus zulgurub waren  geil violet cool dan bc 2tes q belohnung  die zul ringe wegschmeisen crap grüne besser . das hätte gleitender über gehen müssen . 
technik hin oder her in der alten welt past das ins gesamtbild in der neuen ist sie überalll . was hats mich das erste mal in everlook geschockt als der hammer aus dem boden kam und ausholte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder in der schimmernden ebene das pod rennen  wa die goblins da machen . das ist nicht so übertriben und past da rein ins wow universum .. finde ich 
die bc welt ist schon besonders nagrand habe ich geliebt , doch die alte welt ist schöner , brt runs oder strengle was da oft los war . auf nen reinen pvp server da ging immer die post ab oder raid auf tarents mühle . . bc hat viel von der atmosphäre zerstort weswegen ich wow liebte


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juni 2008)

Ja dir fehlt wie mir auch das open pvp und des wurde mit der scherbenwelt und den flugmounts abgeschafft man trifft keinen mehr beim vorbeigehen am boden und kann mit den fighten weil alles in der luft los is...


----------



## mulle (18. Juni 2008)

Ich finde auch das es vollkommen oki ist mit edm raketenflugmount.... man bedenke das es in dieser fiktiven welt goblin ingis gibt welche schon allerhand andere dinge herstellen ... demnach ist es föllig unnütz sich dürber gedanken zu machen ob wow lächerlich wird!


----------



## eikira (18. Juni 2008)

das warcraft universum hat nicht direkt eine zeitliche beschränkung. schliesslich kannst du sogar in die zeit zurück um gewisse ereignisse so zu behalten wie sie zu behalten sind.
zudem ist since fiction schon längst vertreten. draenei und raumschiffe und so mehr muss ich ja kaum sagen.
es treffen halt viele welenten aufeinander.


----------



## Arahtor (18. Juni 2008)

mal eine Frage.........abgesehen das dies der 100 Millionste Heul thread ist........wenn du WoW so verabschäust warum beschäftigst du dich denn damit......wenn man dir glauben darf war es sogar eine Zeitverschwendung diesen Thread zu öffnen und zu lesen weil er mit WoW zu tun hat.


----------



## Lafayette (18. Juni 2008)

Über was man sich sich so alles aufregen kann... 

@TE Wenn du "virtuellen Realismus" suchst----> spiel Reallife,das rockt und  macht (hoffentlich) ein Leben lang Spaß.


----------

